#ubuntu-uy 2011-11-21
<libertcharrua> buenas noches como están acá
<magu42> como andas libertcharrua ?
<libertcharrua> hola magu42 
<libertcharrua> aqui bien y usté
<magu42> bien , llegando
<libertcharrua> yo igual
<libertcharrua> de adonde llegas tu?
<libertcharrua> aprobechaste el calorcito para salir
<magu42> de callejear , como un domingo tipico
<libertcharrua> yo de trabajar 
<libertcharrua> en fin algunos tienen suerte y pasean los domingos
<libertcharrua> pribilegiados :(
<magu42> :)
<libertcharrua> hoy paso algo con mi linux
<libertcharrua> queria 
<libertcharrua> descargar un podcast y
<libertcharrua> se paraba a media carga
<libertcharrua> descarga suspendida decia
<libertcharrua> no entendia por que
<libertcharrua> resulto ser que el disco esta lleno
<magu42> jajaja
<libertcharrua> me volvi loco media hora sin entender nada jajja
<libertcharrua> al menos windows tiene la gentileza de ponerse lento cunado se llena
<magu42> o dentonarse decentemente  :)
<magu42> detonarse*
<libertcharrua> jejje
<libertcharrua> ubuntu me avisaba que queda poco espacio pero debian con xfce no me avisa naa
<magu42> xfce +1
<libertcharrua> ave xfce
<magu42> tuve que pasar mi lmde a xfce , entró gnome  3  a testing y en una actualizacion se me cambió todo el escritorio
<magu42> a gnome shell
<magu42> o algo parecido
<libertcharrua> ouch
<libertcharrua> que palo
<magu42> suerte que tengo las home  aparte 
<libertcharrua> yo en el pasado tube problemas con lxde en debian
<libertcharrua> en el arranque
<libertcharrua> así que ahora lo tengo sin gestor de arranque
<libertcharrua> pongo startx y listo
<libertcharrua> lo que me pregunto
<magu42> jeje , que le habrás hecho!!
<libertcharrua> si podre elegir escritorio 
<libertcharrua> asi
<libertcharrua> pues creo era una falla un bug en los repositorios de testing que era lo que usaba en ese entonces
<libertcharrua> por que seguia el proceso usual
<libertcharrua> al instalar por red
<magu42> mi debian está en stable , cuando gnome3 pase a stable veré  :(
<libertcharrua> si estoy en stable yo también
<libertcharrua> pero xfce
<magu42> algunas cosas te volvés mono para instalarlas pero , es una roca
<libertcharrua> yo no eh tenido problemas ultimamente
<libertcharrua> nada que no se solucione con dpkg 
<magu42> problemas no  , p ero instalate openshot , por ej , no sé cuantas dependencias hay que instalar de a una  jeje
<magu42> me pudrí y lo dejé para otro dia
<libertcharrua> ah jaja
<libertcharrua> sinaptic no te ayuda?
<libertcharrua> o aptitude
<libertcharrua> aunque aptitude me ah dado disgustos en el pasado
<magu42> algunas aplicaciones tienen muchas dependencias que están en testing , entonces tenés que instalarlas a mano , si estás en stable
<magu42> creo que podés cambiar los repos a testing , instalar lo que precises y volver luego a stable pero no estoy seguro , nunca lo intenté
<libertcharrua> ah claro y poner un repositorio testing ?
<libertcharrua> cunado instalas lo que necesitas lo comentas o borras y listo
<libertcharrua> ahí va
<libertcharrua> yo hago eso
<libertcharrua> pongo el repo que necesito
<libertcharrua> hago update
<libertcharrua> instalo
<libertcharrua> y luego lo comento
<libertcharrua> o borro
<libertcharrua> si lo vas a usar mucho te conbiene un apt-pinning
<libertcharrua> eso yo no lo use nunca pero en la wiki de es-debian explican como hacerlo
<libertcharrua> pero si solo es un programa
<libertcharrua> puedes poner el repo testing y despues comentarlo o borrarlo 
<libertcharrua> eso si no se te ocurra hacer upgrade con esa mezcla jaja
<magu42> eso habia leido algo , pero no lo hice nunca , mañana pruebo con el openshot
<magu42> jaja , no , mezclas no :)
<libertcharrua> lo de usar repos de ramas distintas lo eh echo varias veces palabra de libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> jjaja
<magu42> y????  desastre??
<libertcharrua> no 
<libertcharrua> para nada 
<magu42> bueno yo tengo el de multimedia en testing , pero solo ese
<libertcharrua> si es solo instalar una cosita no da problemas
<libertcharrua> omo en tu caso que es un programa cuyas dependencias están en testing
<libertcharrua> pero si intentas meterles bibliotecas a los programas que ya tienes si
<magu42> supongo que las trae , y despues al estar en stable , las deja 
<libertcharrua> puede ser un dolorcito de cabeza
<libertcharrua> si segun mi experiencia
<libertcharrua> http://amomentintimephotographyalaska.blogspot.com/2011/11/snow-sculptures.html
<libertcharrua> que fotos impresionantes de alaska 
<magu42> +1
<libertcharrua> oh nuestro astrólogo personal 
<libertcharrua> como estás arescorpio 
<libertcharrua> astrólogo perdón
<libertcharrua> astrónomo*
<arescorpio> saludos libertcharrua
<libertcharrua> como estás
<magu42> otro xfce  :)
<libertcharrua> arescorpio, usas xfce?
<arescorpio> libertcharrua solo en una Pc 
<libertcharrua> cunatas tienes?
<arescorpio> minimo 10 equipos
<libertcharrua> yo tengo dos una con xfe otra la uso de mueble 
<libertcharrua> pah por trabajo supongo
<libertcharrua> mi hermano trajo una cámara de fotos que hiban a tirar a la basura 
<libertcharrua> le puse pilas y anda
<libertcharrua> lo que tira la gente 
<libertcharrua> no les dara por tirar un plasma?
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿  ahora que veo nos confundimos a arescorpio con asterismo  ;-)  , disculpas arescorpio 
<libertcharrua> jajja
<libertcharrua> me confundi malñ es cierto
<libertcharrua> perdón
<libertcharrua> che tenia toneladas de cosas repetidas en mi home
<libertcharrua> por mis experimentos ocn photorec
<libertcharrua> casi 8 gb al santo pepe
<magu42> uhhhh
<virusuy> que hace magu42 despierto a estas horas?
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> como andas virusuy ?
<EduardoR> hola
<magu42> holas
<EduardoR> saque mas comentarios viejos
<EduardoR> borré hasta 2008 inclusive
<EduardoR> es un embole
<EduardoR> solo puedo sacar de a una hoja de comentarios a la vez y son mas de 100
<EduardoR> por lo menos hay que sacar 80
<magu42> jeje , no quedamos en detonar todo y arrancar de cero? o casi de cero
<EduardoR> no se puede , hay que borrar así , o reintalar
<magu42> ahh
<EduardoR> como no puedo reinstalar, mejor voy sacando cosas viejas
<virusuy> señores, entramos en la semana de "virus organiza su workstation"
<EduardoR> con daniel, vamos a revisar lo del curso
<magu42> reinstalar fué visto con diabolicos ojos por más de uno :)
<EduardoR> y tutoriales varios
<EduardoR> para la wiki
<EduardoR> pequeños cambios y nadie entra en pánico
<magu42> eso es cierto
<EduardoR> luego habra que borrar usuario, pero eso no se como ordenar por los que no entraron
<EduardoR> pero estoy empezando a ver entradas nuevas, viste?
<magu42> pablo no dijo nada de como se hace eso
<EduardoR> ahora creo que hay que dar un bombaso en la página nombrando el BLOG
<magu42> si estoy alli , intentando constestar
<EduardoR> ni aparece
<magu42> hay preguntas que yo no sé como responder , pero sé de más de uno que conozco que sabe, pero no los veo
<magu42> :(
<EduardoR> je
<magu42> yo me las arreglo bien con google . pero de ahi a explicarle a alguien no es tan simple
<EduardoR> por eso a veces me aguanto de no tirar un "ni idea, pero aguarde en línea que le van a contestar...."
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<magu42> y algunos grosos conocidos en el limbo
<magu42> hola PabloRubianes 
<magu42> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/3279  a esta muchacha me dan ganas de preguntarle " estás en una pc no? "   jajaja
<virusuy> yo no voy a dirigirle la palabra a PabloRubianes hoy
<virusuy> por favor si alguien puede hacer de intermediario
<virusuy> :-P
<EduardoR> bueno, mañana hay algun orden del día?
<EduardoR> yo me registré en lo del 3/4 dic como el grupo ubuntu-uy
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, no te hagas....
<virusuy> xD
<virusuy> se largó la lluvia che
<PabloRubianes> Y no para de llover
<PabloRubianes>  tan tara tara tannnnnnnnnnnnnn
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> especial para hacer cucharita, dijo Javier el Herrero
<leogg> PabloRubianes, o/
<leogg> PabloRubianes, que linda noche!!!! :)
<PabloRubianes> leogg, no digas nada que virusuy la tiene adentro
<PabloRubianes> jajjajajaja
<virusuy> gente, leogg es parte del art-work
<virusuy> ups, ubuntu-artwork
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, leogg es el yurugua del LoCo Council
<virusuy> uhhh justito
<virusuy> lalalala
<leogg> jajajaja
<PabloRubianes> a todo esto... leogg viste que estamos buscando dise;adores para el UbuConLA?
<leogg> virusuy, no estés triste... siempre hay otra oportunidad :)
<PabloRubianes> se necesita logo y esas cosas que hacen ustedes
<PabloRubianes> que son gente rara
<leogg> PabloRubianes, sip... virusuy me comentó algo de eso
<leogg> jajajaja
<leogg> bueno, ahora estoy a full con lo del sitio del DebConf, pero puedo darles una mano con eso
<PabloRubianes> leogg, por ahora seria solo el logo
<PabloRubianes> la idea es elegir entre los que haya
<leogg> PabloRubianes, y ya tienen propuestas?
<PabloRubianes> no
<virusuy> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> recien decidimos esto el viernes
<leogg> bueno, dejame ver que se puede hacer
<PabloRubianes> la proxima reunion es en #ubuntu-ar a las 23 de aca
<PabloRubianes> el jueves que viene
<leogg> PabloRubianes, adonde se mandarían las propuestas?
<PabloRubianes> en el wiki te viene bien?
<PabloRubianes> wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConLA
<leogg> ok, voy a ver si riego la voz para ver quien puede ayudar
<virusuy> leogg: +1
<PabloRubianes> genial
<PabloRubianes> bueno ta ma;ana saludos
<Temc> hola
<locodir-user> hola?
<ratman> hola
<locodir-user> recien termine de instalar el ubuntu 11.04
<locodir-user> pero no encuentro un reproductor multimedia como el que usaba antes
<ratman> cual era
<locodir-user> aimp3
<locodir-user> esta increible el so
<locodir-user> nunca mas gindous....
<ratman> aimp era uno ruso 
<ratman> o algo asi 
<locodir-user> si
<locodir-user> pero solo encontre para el otro no para linux
<dylan66> usa audaciuous
<ratman> no recuerdo que tenga version en ubuntu 
<dylan66> exaile
<dylan66> rhythmbox
<locodir-user> exaile?
<ratman> se qu econ wine puede andar, yo prefiero VLC
<dylan66> solo audio o tambien video
<ratman> o el xine (este tiene su tiempo)
<locodir-user> vlc lei que es un favorito
<ratman> VLC mas ven video pero tambien va con audio
<ratman> ven=bien
<dylan66> totem
<locodir-user> estube jugando con el mixxx
<locodir-user> parecido al virtual dj
<locodir-user> totem?
<ratman> hay uno mas que ta bueno pero no recuerdo el nom,bre tipo virtual dj
<locodir-user> ups ....me avisa el so que el espacio para /usr no es suficiente
<dylan66> los que yo nombre solo sirven para eproducir
<dylan66> reproducir
<ratman> Hay uno llamado IDJC que es para radios de internet
<locodir-user> gracias voy a descargar el rhythmbox y les cuento
<ratman> jeje pero ahi me fui al joraka jeje
<locodir-user> mmm?
<ratman> que paos 
<ratman> paso 
<locodir-user> ya instale el rhythmbox 
<ratman> ta bien 
<ratman> igual mirate el VLC
<locodir-user> pero se queda estatico y no me permite nada....
<ratman> pa mi es el que mas uso para video
<locodir-user> que mier....pasa?
<ratman> lease series y anime
<ratman> te dio un mensaje de usr 
<locodir-user> no anda che me da error...
<ratman> como hicistes la instalacion
<ratman> particionamiento comun
<dylan66> falltan los codecs privativos
<dylan66> para reproducir mp3
<ratman> a eso 
<locodir-user> la descargue usando el centro de software de ubuntu/obtener programas
<locodir-user> le asigne una particion de 3000 mb a cada /
<locodir-user> y me la jugue....
<ratman> 3 gigas
<locodir-user> si
<dylan66> no entendi
<dylan66> 3 gigas a que?
<locodir-user> pero me avisa que esta al cien porciento
<ratman> y sip 
<locodir-user> a /
<locodir-user> a /usr
<ratman> abre cuna consola 
<ratman> y ejecuta df -h
<ratman> y pegame la salida aqui 
<ratman> yo al raiz le huviera dado unso 5G min
<locodir-user> S.ficheros            Tam.  Usado Disp. % Uso Montado en /dev/sda1             4,6G  253M  4,2G   6% / none                  1,9G  680K  1,9G   1% /dev none                  2,0G  228K  2,0G   1% /dev/shm none                  2,0G   92K  2,0G   1% /var/run none                  2,0G     0  2,0G   0% /var/lock /dev/sda11            1,8G  1,1G  609M  64% /var /dev/sda12            1,8G   13K  1,7G   1% /srv /dev/sda9        
<locodir-user> no tenia idea ....
<ratman> a ver un seg
<dylan66> por que no hiciste una instalcion asistida?
<locodir-user> ?¡?  asistida con quien?
<dylan66> el programa teasigna automaticamente el tamaño
<locodir-user> coloque el cd, arranco y conectado a la red me la jugue sin saber nada
<dylan66> te da opciones
<dylan66> instalar usando tod el espacio
<dylan66> dejando otros sitemas
<dylan66> etc
<dylan66> ahhh por red
<locodir-user> no quiero mas el xp ni el 7 ni nada parecido a las ventanitas
<ratman> como que se corto la saido 
<ratman> salida
<locodir-user> tenia 80 gigas para la instalacion 
<ratman> me puedes pegar la linea a partir de /dev/sda9
<ratman> queiro ver la de /usr
<ratman> sobre todo
<ratman> y no esta en lo que pegastes
<ratman> francamente loco yo no me complico en las particiones del equipo en casa pero no ta mal hacerlo 
<ratman> bueno en si soy muy animal en el mio jejeje
<locodir-user>    
 * ratman esperando 
<locodir-user> pero no me deja pegarlo
<ratman> maso dime que dice el que monta en /usr
<locodir-user> hola
<ratman> holas
<ratman> que numero tiene la correspondiente a /usr
<locodir-user> pol@RETRO:~$ df -h S.ficheros            Tam.  Usado Disp. % Uso Montado en /dev/sda1             4,6G  253M  4,2G   6% / none                  1,9G  680K  1,9G   1% /dev none                  2,0G  228K  2,0G   1% /dev/shm none                  2,0G   92K  2,0G   1% /var/run none                  2,0G     0  2,0G   0% /var/lock /dev/sda11            1,8G  1,1G  609M  64% /var /dev/sda12            1,8G   13K  1,7G   1% /sr
<ratman> el final en si
<locodir-user> dev/sda9             1,8G   59K  1,7G   1% /tmp /dev/sda7             2,8G   23M  2,6G   1% /boot /dev/sda13            2,8G   52K  2,7G   1% /opt /dev/sda8             1,8G   92M  1,6G   6% /home /dev/sda10            2,8G  2,8G     0 100% /usr /dev/sda14            2,8G  156K  2,7G   1% /usr/local /dev/sda5             211G  179G   32G  86% /media/84B8D95CB8D94CF4 /dev/sda6             8,9G  149M  8,3G   2% /media/8aff0a6
<locodir-user> ahora quedo
<ratman> un seg voy a ponerlo mas claro 
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> si que hicistes particiones
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> locodir-user, dime
<locodir-user> ni idea
<ratman> cual sera tu uso 
<dylan66> por lo general solo se hace raiz home swap
<ratman> clasico programar, jugar algo y
<dylan66> y como muchop boot separado
<locodir-user> musica, pelis, y cuatro hijos jugando... enojados porque en linux no hay juegos....ya les dije
<ratman> te aconsejaria algo mas simple locodir-user para no tener problemas
<locodir-user> que no es una playstation
<ratman> locodir-user, algunos juegos hay
<ratman> pero sigamso 
<locodir-user> ok
<ratman> luego hablamos de eso jeje
<locodir-user> podria reinstalar el ubuntu?
<ratman> sip eso si pero espera
<ratman> aprobechemos a hablar
<ratman> de como hacer
<ratman> jeje
<locodir-user> bien
<ratman> yo para comenzar no me complicaria en particionar
<ratman> mi estructura aqui es 
<ratman> por ejemplo 
<locodir-user> pero la instalacion lo pide
<ratman> 1 pregunta
<ratman> en el equipo hay algo mas que unbuntu
<ratman> locodir-user, 
<locodir-user> tenia 2 particiones: xp 80 g y el resto otra con las pelis, musica, libros etc, partidas guardadas de mis crios, etc
<ratman> oi pero ahora
<ratman> como esta 
<ratman> para saver
<ratman> como lo tienes ahora
<locodir-user> ahora solo voy a tener ubuntu y la otra particion con lo otro
<ratman> oki osea que hay una segunda particion
<locodir-user> si
<ratman> oki por lo menos asi se que no puedo decirte
<ratman> que uses la opcion de usar todo el disco ejejeje
 * ratman despues me pegarian por borrar las pelis
<ratman> bueno 
<ratman> la opcion es
<locodir-user> pero cuando instale el so    me pregunto y sude y rece porque no sucediera alguna cagada con la otra particion
<ratman> esta locodir-user
<ratman> acuerdate que la 2 particion 
<ratman> esta en otro formato 
<locodir-user> ntfs
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> bueno el tema es asi 
<ratman> vas a tener que instalar el sistema de nueci 
<ratman> nuevi 
<ratman> nuevo 
<ratman> que me pasa en los dedos
<ratman> uf
<locodir-user> XD
<locodir-user> igual te sigo
<ratman> cuanto espacio tienes para linux
<locodir-user> 80 gigas
<ratman> pero el disco es mas grande no 
<locodir-user> si
<ratman> oki me asuste jejej
<locodir-user> tengo 226 gigas ocupados
<ratman> bueno cuando instales vas a tener seguramente que quitar las particiones de linux
<locodir-user> y 10 para intercambio
<ratman> todas aquellas 
<ratman> que no sean la de win\
<locodir-user> si
<ratman> que es NTFS
<ratman> jeje
<locodir-user> si
<ratman> esa no
<ratman> :)
<ratman> bueno alguno ahora me saltara por lo que dire
<locodir-user> fue lo que mas me cago cuando estaba instalando
<ratman> cuanta memoria tienes
<ratman> de ram
<locodir-user> 4gigas
<ratman> oki 
<ratman> bueno son 80 
<ratman> umm
<ratman> yo suelo dejar todo en mi escritorio 
<ratman> asi que hago esto
<ratman> hago la / de 10 a 15 G
<locodir-user> yo dejo todo en la 2
<ratman> y ahi me vienen los pasos
<ratman> con 8 o 10 sobran 
<ratman> me gsuan los numeros redondos 
<ratman> asi que 10 jjeje
<locodir-user> ok pienso =
<ratman> luego te haces una particion swap (es tipo swap) no se monta de umm 4 
<ratman> pero como tienes 4
<ratman> puedes no hacerla
<ratman> aeleccion 
<locodir-user> creo que la hice de 4...no me acuerdo
<ratman> y despues con el resto de espacio creas /home
<ratman> y ta no haces nunguna otra particion
<ratman> solo esas
<ratman> el usr y las demas las hara en la particion /
<locodir-user> pero me pedia la instalacion para continuar que le asignara .....
<locodir-user> alguna cagada estoy haciendo ma l 
<locodir-user> mal
<ratman> tas eligiendo la opcion manual no 
<locodir-user> si
<ratman> con lo que te puse deberia dejarte
<locodir-user> aha
<ratman> locodir-user, lees el privado 
<ratman> acuedate al crear que tienes que decir tal particion es / 
<ratman> y tal es /home
<ratman> te muestro como esta la mia
<ratman> S.ficheros            Tam.  Usado Disp. % Uso Montado en
<ratman> /dev/sda5              19G  4,1G   14G  23% /
<ratman> none                  1,6G  724K  1,6G   1% /dev
<ratman> none                  1,6G  4,0M  1,6G   1% /dev/shm
<ratman> none                  1,6G  212K  1,6G   1% /var/run
<ratman> none                  1,6G     0  1,6G   0% /var/lock
<ratman> /dev/sda4             1,2T   40G  1,1T   4% /datos
<ratman> /dev/sda7             459G  242G  194G  56% /home
<ratman> en mi caso me hice un datos 
<ratman> que en tu caso sera el de las pelis
<locodir-user> aha
<ratman> pero eso te digo despues como montarlo 
<locodir-user> ok
<ratman> primero es tener el sistema
<ratman> y luego lo retocamos 
<locodir-user> genial
<ratman> com oves soy tan bestia que le puse 20G al /
<locodir-user> te envio un correo
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> ves lo usado 4.1
<ratman> la mayoria de esos 4.1 es /usr
<locodir-user> nada casi
<ratman> por eso no te deja hacer algunas cosas, 
<ratman> no tiene espacio alli 
<locodir-user> ahi esta 
<locodir-user> ahora voy a hacerlo y que dios no me desatienda che
<locodir-user> gracias
<ratman> de nada tare por aqui 
<locodir-user> tal vez por eso algunas aplicaciones no andan
<locodir-user> porque notiennen 
<ratman> lo mas seguro no ten lso codec pro falta de espacio 
<ratman> jeje
<locodir-user> no tienen espacio
<locodir-user> gracias un abrazo virtual
<ratman> dale avisame y 
<ratman> ojo con el ntfs
<locodir-user> ufs me cago pensando en perder tanto trabajo...
<ratman> s lo haces tranqui no deberia pasar nada
<locodir-user> ahota es la mejor hora
<locodir-user> nos estamos viendo
<ratman> dale
<ratman> :) nos vemos
<locodir-user> ;-)
<danielmato> Buenas noches
<dylan66> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2011-11-22
<danielmato> vamos llegando despacito...
<ratman> holas
<ratman> bueno 22
<ratman> propongo cambio de nombre de canal
<ratman> se pasara a llamar
<ratman> windows-8.uy
<ratman> jejej
<danielmato> sudo ratman kick-off
<ratman> jejeje
<danielmato> je je
<danielmato> te dije que le aflojes al pegamento ratman, no se mezcla cemento portland con whisky
<ratman> ff
<ratman> no me dejan planar que quieren que haga
<ratman> ehehehe
<ratman> plantar
<danielmato> en cualquier momento plantamos de todo un poco
<danielmato> hasta bandera plantamos
<ratman> jjeje
<ratman> y el resultado es
<ratman> ratman presidente
<julin> buenas noches gente
 * ratman aplausos
<ratman> holas julin
<julin> hola ratman
<julin> todo bien?
<ratman> bien tirando 
<ratman> hehhe
<ratman> y alli 
<julin> todo muy bien
<julin> no arranco la cosa aun?
<ratman> n op 
<ratman> salvo que soy el presidente por votacion 
<ratman> 1 a favor 0 en contra
<julin> ja, mira que bueno
<ratman> primera accion 
<ratman> disolvi el gabinete
<ratman> y me tome todo el poder pa mua
<ratman> ejej
<julin> pero presi de que?
<ratman> de todo 
<ratman> de el canal 
<julin> jaja
<ratman> detodo lo que hay soy el gran dictador
<ratman> orca para el que use win 
<ratman> es el 2 decreto que pondre
<ratman> jee
<ratman> nas magu42
<julin> pero ya bastante castigo tienen no te parece?
<ratman> na
<magu42> nas ratman 
<danielmato> hola julin
<magu42> holas
<julin> hola danielmato
 * ratman ta brmeando mientras espera
<julin> hola magu42
<ratman> o mejor dicho diciendo pabadas
<ratman> jeje
<danielmato> hola magu42 
<magu42> :)
<ratman> 3 decrto el que use rpm se le amputaran los pulgares
<ratman> coomo castigo 
<ratman> jeje
 * ratman que no me lean los de fedora
<ratman> jeje
<danielmato> yo me inclino por el corte de la falange superior del dedo medio...
<ratman> jeje
<julin> che no se si les conte, en la empresa donde trabajo hicios una movida con los discos que sobraron de ubuntu en el evento de maldonado
<julin> y los mandamos gratis a todo el pais
<julin> ya se me terminaron
<julin> pero mandamos lo mas lejos a salto
<julin>  gratis para quein los pedia
 * danielmato se fue a cenar.
<julin> no les parece buena  idea?
<julin> es una forma de unir el difundir el producto con el apoyo en este caso de una empresa
<ratman> sip ta cool
<julin> de otras empresas
<julin> hay que sumar mas cosas de esas me parece
<julin> que pongan $$$ para llegar a mas....
<julin> ademas los comprometiamos a que nos debian mandar una captura del ubuntu instalado ja
<ratman> julin,: +1
<julin> ja por lo menos nos apoyamos mutuamente ratman
<julin> ratman presidente ja
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> uf lo que haria
<ratman> deberiamso hacer un partido politico 
<ratman> jejeje
<ratman> luego sacamso win de todo pc, y encerramso a sus due;os en psiquiatricos
<ratman> para que se curen 
<ratman> jejeje
 * ratman muy malooo
<ratman> bueno mejor dejo eso que todabia 
<ratman> alguna va a pensar
<ratman> que necesito un psiquiatra
<ratman> hehe
<julin> bueno como esta demrado voy a cenar...o quedo sin comida...
<ratman> um
<ratman> oasa algo por dcc
<ratman> pasa
<julin> je
<ratman> umm que ganas de ocmer kepe tengo 
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> creo que las fiestas ya se que hare
<ratman> jeje
<EduardoR> hola, están en reunión?
<magu42> recien llegan , que coraje!!
 * danielmato volvio
<EduardoR> :)
<PabloRubianes> buenas... hola
<magu42> holas
<PabloRubianes> llegando tarde....
<EduardoR> les cuento que quedé pegado
<PabloRubianes> :S
<magu42> toy jodiendo , nada , todo tranquilo
<danielmato> EduardoR, tirá esa heladera
<EduardoR> hubo un evento hoy a las 19 que nos hacia referencia
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ -1
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, evento de que?
<magu42> por no avisar
<EduardoR> la heladera andando perfectos, creo
<danielmato> evento?
<EduardoR> Arte XXI
<EduardoR> parece que quisieron contactar a pcapeluto
<PabloRubianes> si son los que nos llevaron a rio negro y florido
<PabloRubianes> florida
<EduardoR> y lo anunciaron en la lista de mail
<PabloRubianes> en que lista de mail?
<PabloRubianes> la de ubuntu-uy?
<EduardoR> http://www.artexxi.org/
<EduardoR> si, hace unos dias
<EduardoR> pusieron nuestro banner
<danielmato> que pena que no se pusieron en contacto con nosotros...
<EduardoR> era para haber ido
<PabloRubianes> les diste otros mails?
<danielmato> lo veo en la pagina
<EduardoR> me olvidé de comentarlo el sábado
<magu42> toman y después se olvidan de todo
<EduardoR> hoy me llamaron porque querian que fuera alguien de Ubuntu-uy
<EduardoR> yo no pude ir
<EduardoR> y ni pude avisar
<EduardoR> casi me quedo a dormir en el museo
<EduardoR> el sereno tenia un problema y como me quedo hasta tarde :O
<danielmato> saliste flojito EduardoR, a las 6 de la matina no dabas más...
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, yo toy tratando de dejar el proyecto de launchpad como esta la pagina.... asi la modifico luego
<EduardoR> pongamos que la proxima, le damos mas bola a esta gente, para compensar
<EduardoR> hiciste algun commit nuevo?
<EduardoR> yo subi todo lo cambiado, creo
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, todavia no
<PabloRubianes> si?
<EduardoR> yo creo haber dejado todo igual tanto en uno como en otro
<EduardoR> por lo menos de los cambios mios
<EduardoR> hice un monton de commits, 
<PabloRubianes> bien me ahorraste un trabajo que casi tenia hecho!! ehhehehehe
<EduardoR> daban error, 
<EduardoR> se abrió un branch, y que se yo, una porquería el sistema ese
<EduardoR> muy confuso
<EduardoR> no reconoció un cambio y luego no había forma
<PabloRubianes> aca me trajo
<EduardoR> la otra vez hablamos de probar sqllite
<PabloRubianes> el comun.php shipti
<PabloRubianes> y unos baners
<PabloRubianes> y modificaste el menu el shipit y el index
<EduardoR> y el shipitadmin?
<PabloRubianes> maso eso hiciste?
<PabloRubianes> ese me lo puso como new
<EduardoR> correcto
<danielmato> PabloRubianes, EduardoR, hace un rato julin hablaba de que se quedo sin discos originales, que estuvo mandando un montón al interior
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, aca me quedan pila
<EduardoR> espero que sincronizaco con el shipit
<danielmato> julin pedia que se le mandaran mas
<PabloRubianes> le mando un mail ahora
<EduardoR> pero a donde los mandó?
<EduardoR> hay una lista de pedidos
<EduardoR> si los manda sin avisar, como vamos a saber quienes faltan?
<EduardoR> no hice el sistema de marcar enviados, porque no pense que se hiciera todavía
<EduardoR> espero que tenga registro de los enviados
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, vas a tener que hablar con el....
<PabloRubianes> queres que te lleve unos cuantos al museo?
<EduardoR> no estaría mal, pero no pensaba.. dale
<EduardoR> lei el mail donde decia, le iba a responder eso y me olvidé
<EduardoR> necegito una agenda grandota!
<EduardoR> del site alguna otra cosa?
<PabloRubianes> no
<danielmato> cuando estan los carteles para lo del museo?
<PabloRubianes> yo me iba a poner con eso
<PabloRubianes> eso eso
<EduardoR> 10 dice
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, el miercoles tipo 630 estas?
<EduardoR> 10 de diciembre ?
<EduardoR> este miercoles 18:30 en el mnav , perfecto
<danielmato> digo, para ir pegoteando la ciudad!!!
<EduardoR> los docs para extension y CDI?
<EduardoR> fiesta de instalaciones o instalfest?
<EduardoR> 2) el mnav libera los datos que les conté
<EduardoR> 2) asi que lo del  3 y 4 puede ser posible con esos
<EduardoR> installfest: 3) quizas debemos hacer reunion aparte para determinar detalles
<EduardoR> 3) con eso hacer cartel
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, salgo a las 18 de la ciudad vieja y voy para ahi
<EduardoR> ok
<danielmato> Install-Fest suena muy engreído, muy pro (demasiado apple...) me parece a mi
<danielmato> Fiesta Ubuntu de Instalación.
<danielmato> me gusta más---
<danielmato> lo del 2) me gusta mucho... lastima que puedo ayudar cebando mate, o sirviendo café (al menos por ahora, ya me puse las pilas y estoy estudiando bash, php y algo de python...)
<EduardoR> armaron grupo de google
<EduardoR> para coordinar 2) me registré recién
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<PabloRubianes> hola libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> como andas
<libertcharrua> che
<libertcharrua> alguien conoce una marca de celular kiwa o kigua?
<libertcharrua> algo por ele stilo
<danielmato> hola libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> hla danielmato 
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿  #arreglodeceluares 
<magu42> _)
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, el museo libera datos para el 2 y 3 o para siempre
<PabloRubianes> ?
<EduardoR> para siempre
<EduardoR> http://groups.google.com/group/desarrollandoamericalatina/
<EduardoR> el grupo nuestro es "ubuntu-uy" 
<EduardoR> ratman ya está en el grupo
<PabloRubianes> estamos en eso como comunidad?
<PabloRubianes> quien lo decidio :P?
<EduardoR> no, pintó
<EduardoR> lo cambio?
<EduardoR> tenemos alguien que ceba mate, otro café, ratman programa en python
<EduardoR> no podemos perder :)
<danielmato> no encuentro el grupo
<EduardoR> primero el grupo de google, no?
<PabloRubianes> yo tampoco
<PabloRubianes> quien mas estaria en el grupo?
<EduardoR> no se
<EduardoR> mando invitacion por mail
<PabloRubianes> yo me sumo si usamos django....
<EduardoR> pero está aqui http://groups.google.com/group/desarrollandoamericalatina/
<PabloRubianes> solo para pelear a los nenes de ruby on rails
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ dijo dklight que maximo 8 por grupo
<danielmato> que feo, le voy a contar a ultraton
<EduardoR> bien, andá contando
<EduardoR> si llegamos a8 :P
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> encontraron el grupo?
<PabloRubianes> ta pero estamos bien
<danielmato> querido ultraton, pablorubianes es un peliador, que pelia con los nenes de ruby on rails y les saca la lengua... y les dice bobos... ahhhhhhh (gesto de mano en boca)
<PabloRubianes> ratman magu42 danielmato EduardoR yo
<PabloRubianes> faltan 3
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, lo que pasa que ellos no son pueblo... nosotros si
 * magu42 viene a ser opinologo profesional
<PabloRubianes> ellos tienen onda y usan mac
<danielmato> je je, lo se, lo se
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, magu42 eso sirve
<PabloRubianes> se necesita mas que programadores
<PabloRubianes> siempre se puede documentar
<danielmato> magu42 - opinologo, danielmato - cebador de mate y coordinador general del uso de bizcochos y afines
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, vas a tener que hacer cafe tambien
<PabloRubianes> capaz que virusuy se suma
<EduardoR> yo hago loops en csv :P
<danielmato> epa, esto es abuso, ¿llevo cofia?
<magu42> danielmato⟿ +1
<danielmato> me niego a ponerme minifalda...
<danielmato> dejando las bromas de lado, para documentar 
<danielmato> voy
 * magu42 igual
<EduardoR> genial
<danielmato> documentar y cebar mate
 * danielmato esta pensando que capaz y por osmosis hasta aprende algo de python
<PabloRubianes> digo una cosa
<PabloRubianes> cuales son las bases?
<EduardoR> http://desarrollandoamerica.org/
<PabloRubianes> donde esta el equipo ubuntu-uy en la pagina??? EduardoR 
<EduardoR> en ningun lado 
<magu42> ahh  ta 
<EduardoR> fue espontáneo 
<EduardoR> porque te pide poner nombre de equipo al registrarte
<EduardoR> sino no podes
<EduardoR> fue lo primero que se me ocurrio
<EduardoR> y les tengo que dar mi mal :)
<EduardoR> soy el lider del grupo o_O
<EduardoR> es que ratman me apresuró
<PabloRubianes> me leo las bases
<PabloRubianes> lo bueno es que seamos 8 de ubuntu-uy asi hay buena onda
<PabloRubianes> por si hacemos una aplicacion que reviente....
<PabloRubianes> podemos hacer el noche de las luces app
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<danielmato> bueno gente, estoy con mucho sueño, adelante con esto, tienen todo mi apoyo, cuenten conmigo para lo que crean que es mejor
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ tendrias que avisarles que hay datos abiertos del mnav 
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, aparte de documentar tambien se necesitan testers
<danielmato> estoy para lo que decida el grupo (menos programar... por ahora)
<danielmato> bytes
<EduardoR> es script inicial
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, chau te mando un mail
<danielmato> oki doki
<EduardoR> apunten 1811.com.uy
<EduardoR> es para ceibalitas y win
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, pero ya estamos registrados???
 * PabloRubianes se copo
<EduardoR> quiero hacerlo andar en ubuntu
<EduardoR> ratman y yo , si
<EduardoR> no hay apuro
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, y como me sumo a ubuntu-uy?
<EduardoR> http://desarrollandoamerica.org/inscribete/
<EduardoR> grupo ubuntu-uy y eduardor@ ubuntu...
<EduardoR> Con los de siempre! (Tú te encargas de elegir tus compañeros)
<EduardoR> esa opcion
<EduardoR> luego de llenar lo primero te pregunta lo del grupo
<EduardoR> cambiando momentaneamente de tema, vieron el plugin de facebook que hay en http://www.artexxi.org/ ???
<EduardoR> quizás estaría bueno algo así  en nuestro portal
<PabloRubianes> listo
<EduardoR> aunque compite con foro de drupal
<PabloRubianes> si deja el foro como esta
<EduardoR> jeje
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, listo me anote
<EduardoR> y hacer una encuesta? 1)quisiera el foro en facebook, 2) en nuestro sitio  3) en otro lado
<PabloRubianes> te acordas del perrito del sabado???
<PabloRubianes> dejalo en el sitio :P
<EduardoR> 3) en nuestro sitio, no quiero redes sociales
<EduardoR> 4) en Google+
<PabloRubianes> bueno en nuestro sitop con redes sociales
<EduardoR> pero una encuesta le tapa la boca si nadie dice "no quiero redes sociales"
<PabloRubianes> yo lo dejaria como esta
<EduardoR> ok
<EduardoR> yo quiero poner alguna encuesta, eso arma polemica sana
<EduardoR> necesitamos armar polemica, no hay movimiento
<EduardoR> vamos a tener que poner algo en el sitio, al foro como novedad grande
<EduardoR> como algo sobre el evento
<EduardoR> de desarrollandoamerica y del otro
<EduardoR> quedamos en algo como Fiesta de instalacion de ubuntu?
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, hay premios!!
<PabloRubianes> 2000 dolares!!
<EduardoR> que te parece?
<EduardoR> que cagada, no?
<magu42> a magu42 le gustan los email masivos y se hace cargo de las consecuencias que EduardoR va a decir :)
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, la fiesta es el 10 no?
<EduardoR> los errores los recibe julin :P
<EduardoR> sip
<EduardoR> pero no esta confirmado el lugar
<EduardoR> me olvide de preguntar eso
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, vamos a confirmar el lugar primero
<EduardoR> obvio :)
<EduardoR> es el 10 tampoco salir corriendo
<EduardoR> hay que confirmar el procedimiento que redactó danielmato
<EduardoR> de la comisión de eventos
<EduardoR> marchamos!
<EduardoR> https://www.google.com/calendar/b/0/render?eid=NjhoM3BvZG5kNjFncjU0azlhdHM0MzRjN3MgNWplY2poZGYxYW00aGd0MnIzYWhmajdtZDhAZw&ctz=America/Montevideo&pli=1&gsessionid=upHnKRrGja7AxIGqweHx6A&sf=true&output=xml
<EduardoR> está el jard´in ocupado
<PabloRubianes> y el 17?
<EduardoR> y de 11 a 12:00 adentro tambien, un lio
<EduardoR> vestidos de papá noel
<PabloRubianes> tampoco tanto
<PabloRubianes> sino se suspende hasta marzo
<EduardoR> buscamos otro lado
<EduardoR> cDI por ejemplo
<PabloRubianes> tengo que reiniciar... nuevo kernel
<PabloRubianes> 3.0.0-13
<EduardoR> yo tendría una descarga que hacer, pero lo dejo para despues...
<PabloRubianes> ya vengo
<EduardoR> pero que maniatico de las actualizaciones
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> es lo mas nerd que escuche en la noche
<magu42> jajajaja
<EduardoR> a la vueltale decimos que lo escuchamos mejor...
<magu42> y magu42   Linux magu42 2.6.32-5-686 #1 SMP Mon Oct 3 04:15:24 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> que se le entiende mas claro
<magu42> tan campante
<EduardoR> 2.6.38-12-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 28 14:27:32 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<EduardoR> a veces...
<magu42> ese es un 10.04 no?
<EduardoR> sinó: 2.6.32-35-generic #78-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 11 15:27:15 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<magu42> este si
<EduardoR> con ese estamos cabeza a cabeza
<magu42> jeje
<PabloRubianes> volvi
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ ahora si que te vemos mejor
<magu42> jajajajajajaja
<PabloRubianes> se supone que tengo el parche de las baterias de laptop
<EduardoR> el ping es mejor...
<magu42> EduardoR y magu42 no son serios
<EduardoR> yo estoy con ups, por las dudas
<EduardoR> y el parche es una bateria de moto que sale con los cables para afuera
<magu42> ups +1
<EduardoR> Eduardor hace backups tranquilo
<PabloRubianes> magu42, te anotaste?
<magu42> nop
<magu42> me dejo para el final
<PabloRubianes> y que estas esperando???/
<PabloRubianes> nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<PabloRubianes> uruguayo tenias que ser
<EduardoR> el ultimo día!
<magu42> si arman un equipo de programadores de verdad quedo de oyente
<PabloRubianes> ya veo que va a ser un cague de risa eso mal
<PabloRubianes> magu42, nada de "programadores de verdad" 
<magu42> uds armen el equipo  , si sobre la fecha hay lugar , me anoto con gusto
<PabloRubianes> ok
<PabloRubianes> igual como la veo no llegamos a  8
<PabloRubianes> pero hay que ver
<EduardoR> http://desarrollandoamerica.org/tus-ideas-aqui/
<EduardoR> 1) Un sistema de atención psicológica en línea, desde un chat hasta un sistema de video-conferencia...
<EduardoR> WTF!!???
<magu42> hay gente más loca que yó  , que alivio
<EduardoR> otro: Base de datos para elegir a ciudadanos honestos pero sobre todo competitivos para remplazar a los actuales cuerpos policiacos, se podrá ver su trayectoria y curriculum, y se podrá votar por los mejores,
<EduardoR> son cualquiera!
<EduardoR> esto es genial: Una aplicación que concentre todas las demandas de derechos humanos y su curso, destinada a enlazarse de forma directa con las redes sociales para poder monitorear y seguir de cerca el desempeño de las mismas y poder unir esfuerzos en su difusión
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ leé el resto
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> me es toy muriendo de risa
<EduardoR> matemáticamente tenemos chance!!!!
<EduardoR> si esa son las propuestas, cuqlquier cosa es mejor
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ la idea de las estatuas siguen en pié
<magu42> ?
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, con los datos del museo que se puede hacer?
 * PabloRubianes mode competidor on
<EduardoR> a ver...
<PabloRubianes> cualquier ventaja sirve
<EduardoR> yhea!
<EduardoR> relevamiento de estatuas estaría bueno
<EduardoR> quizás tambien parques, sitios turisticos
<EduardoR> en el mapa,
<EduardoR> y url si alquien lo encuentra
<magu42> al menos es una idea con una aplicacion social razonable y util
<EduardoR> MEC - Patrimonio , saltaría de contento
<EduardoR> a redondear
<magu42> esto de inventar con la ventana abierta   ummmmmmmmmm
<EduardoR> otra es lo del museo
<PabloRubianes> esa me gusto
<EduardoR> el museo tiene 2 tablas (por ahora)
<EduardoR> 1) artistas , como 800 registros
<EduardoR> subirá a 1500
<EduardoR> con id , nombre, fechay lugar de nac y muerte
<EduardoR> como 40 tienen biografia
<EduardoR> tabla 2
<PabloRubianes> a bueno asistencia psicologica en line
<EduardoR> obras: id, 
<PabloRubianes> online
<PabloRubianes> las ideas son geniales
<EduardoR> id, autor, medidas, fecha de realizado
<PabloRubianes> si alguien usa un psicologo en linea... me parece que esta bien que se suicide
<EduardoR> mejor es un bot como "eliza"
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ repito , es de orden que le avises a la organización de que esos datos están disponibles , y con tiempo
<EduardoR> de suicidás de una
<EduardoR> recien me suscribo al grupo de google, pará, ya voy!
<magu42> jaja
<EduardoR> primero lo aviso aqui  :)
<magu42> no quiero que digan , que teniamos informacion exclusiva
<EduardoR> para que serviría, ...
<EduardoR> ese es el tema
<EduardoR> para que carajo usarlo
<EduardoR> mañana lo documento
<EduardoR> y lo pongo en una página del mnav
<PabloRubianes> me gusto lo de los sitios turisticos....
<EduardoR> sip
<PabloRubianes> hay que ver como usar openstreetmap
<EduardoR> si no es que hay
<magu42> con la imagen 360 que hablamos
<PabloRubianes> porque si usamos google maps nos cuelgan
<magu42> jaja
<EduardoR> en google maps yo lo empecé, pero me embolo
<magu42> open street map
<PabloRubianes> eso se ve
<PabloRubianes> hay que ver quien sera el grupo
<PabloRubianes> y tirar ideas
<PabloRubianes> pero si hacemos algo razonable con las ideas que hay lo ganamos :P
<EduardoR> hay que ver si ademas se puede agregar a los datos abiertos, o que
<EduardoR> porque eso es sumar datos "desde abajo" como wikipedia
<magu42> hoy es lunes , el fin de semana tiene que quedar integrado , y queda una semana para una brainstorm
<EduardoR> voy a arelevar algunos datos
<EduardoR> con gente de Patrimonio, para saber el alcance , el volumen de datos que estaríamos manejando
<EduardoR> si hay 100 es una cosa si hay 10000 me da miedito
<magu42> hoy es lunes , el fin de semana que viene tiene que quedar integrado el equipo , y queda una semana (la proxima)  para una brainstorm
<EduardoR> el 24 es lo del gobierno electrónico
<magu42> ahi se entiende mejor jeje
<EduardoR> ok
<EduardoR> hay que hacer un banner de eventos en la pagina nuestra
<EduardoR> o cambiar la actual de abajo
<magu42> educass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<EduardoR> lo llamo mañana
<magu42> el hombre blender
<EduardoR> pero banner los hago yo tambien :P
<EduardoR> hay 3 evento que naunciar
<EduardoR> anunciar
<magu42> ya sé , pero te falta el plumero en el .....
<EduardoR> bobierno electronico, desarrollandoamerica y fiestainstalacion ubuntu
<EduardoR> jajajaja
<EduardoR> a ver...
<EduardoR> me falta!
 * magu42 tira la toalla
<EduardoR> algun sqllite para eventos futuros?
<magu42> nas noches
<EduardoR> yo estoy frito 
<magu42> jeeje
<PabloRubianes> chau magu42 
<EduardoR> bytes
<magu42> nas
<PabloRubianes> sqlite para eventos?
<EduardoR> si, para no hacer mas csv :)
<EduardoR> reintento: viste el plugin de facebook de http://www.artexxi.org/index.html
<EduardoR> ademas del foro porsupuesto
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> pero no me gusta
<EduardoR> quizás con menos cosas
<EduardoR> https://developers.facebook.com/docs/reference/plugins/like-box/
<EduardoR> ese tiene
<EduardoR> si probamos este? https://developers.facebook.com/docs/reference/plugins/activity/
<PabloRubianes> donde?
<EduardoR> solo actividad
<EduardoR> en la home o en el drupal
<EduardoR> en el home bien abajo
<PabloRubianes> es feo
<EduardoR> el ejemplo es malo
<PabloRubianes> en el drupal
<EduardoR> puedo probarlo en un home alternativo  y vemos como se ve
<EduardoR> si?
<PabloRubianes> el home yo armo algo para que salga bien
<EduardoR> ok, el "Estamos trabajando para Usted" es sticky
<EduardoR> quedó arriba
<PabloRubianes> pudiste hablar con pablo?
<PabloRubianes> por los templates
<EduardoR> nop
<EduardoR> no ni intenté
<EduardoR> te dije que voya tener contacto en ceibal
<EduardoR> quiero ir tirando piolines para hacer algo oficial allí
<EduardoR> que te parece un convenio (o similar) ubuntu-uy-plan ceibal
<EduardoR> estás bien?
<EduardoR> pasamos a -consejo
<invitado> hola, que tal?
<ratman> holas
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<ratman> nas
<PabloRubianes> como andas ratman ?
<ratman> ahi llervandolo y alli 
<PabloRubianes> esperando que pase rapido
<PabloRubianes> ratman: me dijo eduardor del equipo de desarollandoamerica
<ratman> sip 
<PabloRubianes> me sume ayer
<ratman> no se que se hara eso me intriga
<ratman> ejeje
<PabloRubianes> alguno mas se suma al grupo
<PabloRubianes> hay que ver que sabemos hacer :P
<PabloRubianes> no?
<PabloRubianes> unimix: te decidiste?
<unimix> PabloRubianes, sobre que cosa ?
<PabloRubianes> que entrabas y salias
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<unimix> Ahhh ... no fui yo, acabo de llegar de la calle, una reunion, y no tengo mensajes de corte del enlace, asi que por ahi el problema fue Freenode, que se yo
<unimix> disculpen el flooding que genere sin querer :)
<PabloRubianes> no hay problema
<unimix> ya que estamos, tengo de palabra un 80% de posibilidades de hacer UbuCon en Universidad Austral, en Garay y Huergo CABA, ahi nomas de Puerto Madero Sur
<PabloRubianes> que bueno
<unimix> pedi que me confirmn el 20% restante para ir cerrando el tema
<PabloRubianes> genial
<PabloRubianes> asi que tenemos lugar y en el centro no?
<unimix> Si me dicen que si formalmente, si. A algunas cuadras de Plaza de Mayo
<unimix> unas 10/12 cuadras
<unimix> tambien hay un patrocinador que quiere estar para la proxima edicion
<unimix> uno que ya estuvo en el 2010 y que esta relacionado con la U.Austral
<PabloRubianes> que nivel
<PabloRubianes> las fotos de fb de la universidad esa tan buenas
<PabloRubianes> terrible anfiteatro
<unimix> si, hay plata ahi porque es del Opus Dei :P
<PabloRubianes> si eso vi :S
<PabloRubianes> no son mucho de mi agrado... pero si prestan la universidad puedo dejar mi ateismo de lado un rato :P
<unimix> Jajajaa !! somos dos entonces
<PabloRubianes> bueno que bueno que se empieza a organizar todo
<PabloRubianes> me pusieron en el blog que de colombia viene gente :S
<invitado> hola
<ratman_> holas
<merchus2> holas
<ratman_> holas
<merchus2> como anda ratman_
<ratman_> bien llevandolo y alli 
<merchus2> bien cenando
<merchus2> XD
#ubuntu-uy 2011-11-23
<danielmato> guenas...
<magu42> boinas
<libertcharrua> buenas noches como andan
<iznogud> guenas
<danielmato> como andan?
<iznogud> esperando que llueva
<libertcharrua> yo bien y usted danielmato 
<magu42> tranquilo parece , por acá
<libertcharrua> uy si iznogud +1
<danielmato> aca con problemas con el libreoffice, imprime pal or..
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ el hombre celular
<iznogud> como es eso?
<libertcharrua> si tengo muchas celulas
<iznogud> no he tenido problemas yo
<magu42> pero danielmato el openoffice no imprime
<danielmato> libreoffice
<iznogud> si es la impresora valorrrr
<danielmato> imprime caracteres raros
<libertcharrua> como que no?
<magu42> libreoffice , segual
<magu42> :)
<iznogud> vuelvo a decir es la impresora
<danielmato> pdf, anda espectacular, txt de novela, pero libreoffice imprime caracteres raros, graficos bien
<magu42> que impresora tienes danielmato ?
<libertcharrua> ah bueno están exquisitos con la correcta semántica 
<danielmato> estoy viendo que hay dramas con eso mismo
<iznogud> libre office entre otras dibuja, escribe texto formulas matematicas etc
<iznogud> pero imprimir noi ahi
<iznogud> Je
<danielmato> hp p 1005 laserjet
<magu42> uyyy  hp
<iznogud> H d P
<magu42> jeje
<danielmato> corrijo porque oo viene un par de versiones atras...
<danielmato> nuuuuu, la impresora es una maza
<magu42> ta buena . pero hp no es muy amigo de linux
<iznogud> no se nada de eso
<iznogud> pero seria cuestion de buscar un poquillo
<danielmato> como que no?
<danielmato> anda de una
<magu42> aunque hay una pagina de ellos con drivers
<magu42> para linux
<danielmato> la enchufas, la reconoce, baja un plugin de un mega y ya estas imprimiendo
<iznogud> yo cuando tuve hp no tuve problema solo con un scaner
<libertcharrua> Ja, para gustos   colores
<danielmato> y despues que reconoce una, todas las demas andan solas
<magu42> entonces , si . es un tema de libre office
<magu42> uno quiere defenderlo a muerte . pero si no anda no anda 
<danielmato> sip
<danielmato> parece que es un tema de esta ultima version... 
<danielmato> estoy mirando, parece que en realidad es culpa del hplip
<magu42> ese
<magu42> a ese me referia
<danielmato> le erra al asignar el tipo de impresora
<danielmato> la manda a pdf, y hay que cambiar a postscript 2
<magu42> hplip . no me acordaba el nombre :(
<danielmato> voy a tener que meter manopla...
<iznogud>  viste esto ? http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/105496
<danielmato> miro y cuento
<danielmato> eso no es nada, yo llegue a compilar el hplip...
<magu42> ahi tenés que compilar también ,  a  remangarse don danielmato 
<danielmato> ya estoy haciendo pruebas...
<magu42> danielmato⟿ +1
<danielmato> listo, ya esta arreglado
<danielmato> hay que cambiar el "idioma" de la impresora
<magu42> jeeje
<iznogud> noooo
<iznogud> como es eso?
<magu42> danielmato⟿ no sé si +1 o -1
<magu42> :)
<magu42> explique para que aprendamos
<danielmato> si libreoffice imprime A`to en vez de Aúto por ejemplo la solución es:
<danielmato> Archivo - Imprimir - propiedades
<danielmato> ir a pestaña dispositivos
<danielmato> y ahi cambiar pdf por postscript level 2
<danielmato> y listo
<magu42> y como se dá cuenta uno de eso !!!!   jaja
<iznogud> ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
<danielmato> porque imprime "raro"
<iznogud> al viejo pruebe y pruebe
<magu42> jajajaja
<magu42> danielmato⟿ me referia a cambiar pdf por postcript level 2  ,  que carajo es eso!!! 
<magu42> te diste cuenta probando , pero que logica tiene , que es postcript level 2 ????
<magu42> postscript*
<danielmato> es el idioma de la impresora
<danielmato> hasta ahi llego yo
<magu42> ahh   no hablo impresoriano
<magu42> jejeje
<danielmato> se que postscript es un tipo de impresora que no necesita drivers, o algo asi
<magu42> ahh  googleando
<danielmato> exactamente
<magu42> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/PostScript
<danielmato> usté se cree que yo poseo conocimientos de tal nivel?
<magu42> yo creo
<danielmato> ni se le ocurra
<magu42> también creo que le dá al google como un servidor
<magu42> :)
<danielmato> yo miro, pruebo y si no anda, reinstalo
<danielmato> eso seguro, google a full
<magu42> google +1
<danielmato> +10
<danielmato> creo que voy a tener que documentarlo...
<libertcharrua> aguante bing
<danielmato> es un buen truco para poner en la wiki
<danielmato> sudo libertcharrua kick-off
<danielmato> je je
<libertcharrua> IE rules
<danielmato> arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<danielmato> sudo libertcharrua kick-off -now
<danielmato> je je
<libertcharrua> jkajjaa
<libertcharrua> aguante iceweasel
<danielmato> magu42, que paso con la pagina?
<danielmato> iceweasel una masa
<magu42> danielmato⟿ el tema que si a alguno nos pasa algo parecido , recordaremos este tema , gracias danielmato por compartir
<libertcharrua> mozilla firefox
<magu42> danielmato⟿ que le pasa??
<danielmato> pregunto, por si ya se puede postear, para tirar esto al wiki
<danielmato> o mejor al foro
<magu42> claro danielmato , está como antes , libre
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> que es mejor wiki o foro?
<magu42> que pregunta ,  el foro está a punto de ser borrado hasta las raizes , la wiki es perenne 
<danielmato> porque si lo pongo como entrada de blog, eduardor me suicida...
<iznogud> estas profundo hoy magu
<magu42> sip
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> como noticia para el blog , no es
<danielmato> entonces a la wiki y más allá...
<magu42> como entrada en el foro si
<magu42> y en la wiki , es lo indicado
<danielmato> no quiero que eduardor me suicide... 
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> lo estoy esperando por otro tema 
<magu42> pero anda perdido hoy
<magu42> en FB andubo hace unas horas
<danielmato> se ve que si, a esta hora ya hace rato que esta por aca
<iznogud> me fui me llaman pa comer (y no son todos los dias) sorry
<iznogud> nos vemos
<iznogud> chau
<magu42> http://www.facebook.com/groups/41077226279/10150468657506280/?notif_t=group_activity
<magu42> está en fb . pero no entré acá , yá va a ver!!!
<magu42> entró*
<danielmato> esto de la wiki... me esta enloqueciendo
<danielmato> justo, mira quien llegó
<EduardoR> la-la-lala
<EduardoR> hola!
<danielmato> hola
<EduardoR> toy contento
<danielmato> vino la heladera
<EduardoR> http://www.mnav.gub.uy/cms.php?id=datosabiertos
<magu42> jaja  EduardoR te llegó el mp en fb?
<EduardoR> eso sería: quedó helado!
<danielmato> ah bueno, a la pipetúa
<EduardoR> hace 30 segundos
<magu42> jeje
<EduardoR> tenia que publicar lo de 1811.com.uy
<EduardoR> está muy bueno!
<danielmato> che que macana que no este el fuente... 
<magu42> tengo que hablar algo cotigo , y no es para que te calientes con ceibal
<magu42> contigo*
<EduardoR> estoy grandecito para estos juegos, pero Sokoban me encanta
<danielmato> o tenes xo o tenes el innombrable... 
<magu42> jaja
<danielmato> para gnu/linux no está
<magu42> magallanes
<danielmato> seguál
<EduardoR> lo que?
<danielmato> el jueguito
<EduardoR> el juego?
<magu42> no
<EduardoR> si está
<magu42> dame un seg 
<EduardoR> es el de XO
<EduardoR> bajá el de XO, y lo lanzás con Sugar
<EduardoR> como publiqué
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ me seguís?
<EduardoR> será que tengo que haber una entrada de BLOG?
<EduardoR> hacer*
<danielmato> pero vos tas mal del coco!!! tengo que instalar sugar para jugar el 1811?
<danielmato> jatejoder... je je
<EduardoR> o wine, vos ves...
<danielmato> arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, mejor sugar
<EduardoR> jajajaja
<danielmato> no hay forma de poner el fuente?
<EduardoR> no, es un binario que usa las librerías de sugar
<magu42> con la bola que me dió , me juego un partidito y vuelvo
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> el fuente del juego?
<EduardoR> es cerrado, freeware
<EduardoR> de los males, el menor
<EduardoR> podría ser .NET
<EduardoR> y tener que usar Wine + upgrades
<EduardoR> es un binario de Linux
<EduardoR> bueno, quizás sacan como hacerlo andar desde consola
<EduardoR> el binario requiere 3 parametros desde 0 0 0 a 1 1 1 
<EduardoR> que no se que son, pero cambian de XO 1.0 , 1.5 y Magallanes
<danielmato> che, tengo que ir a hacer de chauffer (que fineza la mia)
<EduardoR> no, perdon y Jump
<danielmato> no creo que vuelva esta noche
<danielmato> no pude colgar eso en la wiki, no tengo idea de como funca... soy de carton prensado
<EduardoR> bueno, documente lo del museo
<danielmato> en cuanto este andando el foro lo hago
<danielmato> nos vemos
<EduardoR> vieron?
<EduardoR> http://www.mnav.gub.uy/cms.php?id=datosabiertos
<danielmato> lo que EduardoR ?
<EduardoR> los 2 CSV
<EduardoR> le conte a Rubianes
<danielmato> lo estuve viendo, esta bueno, mañana lo veo a fondo
<EduardoR> con eso podriamos pensar en algo como un generador de palabras cruzadas
<danielmato> pregunta, el sábado 3, a que hora arranca el evento?
<EduardoR> ni idea
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> pero hay que seguir la lista de googlegroups
<danielmato> bueno, gente, me estan por pegar, me voy a alcanzar a una amiga...
<danielmato> abrazo, nos vemos mañana
<EduardoR> bye
<EduardoR> y ratman que dice?
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ ahora me vas a dar bola?  :)
<EduardoR> dale
<magu42> jeeje
<magu42> http://ceibal.edu.uy/Portal.Base/Web/VerContenido.aspx?GUID=b63e7fa5-5ec2-42aa-9c0d-ac483620d61f&ID=207309
<magu42> bajá el instructivo 
<magu42> y andá hasta la parte de linux
<EduardoR> sos usuario avanzado?
<EduardoR> jajaja
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> donde dice •
<magu42> •
<magu42>   sh makeboot.sh /dev/sdb1
<magu42> siempre me dice que debo ser usuario root
<magu42> y claro que lo soy
<magu42> sin embargo
<magu42> en la pagina de clonezilla dice
<magu42> que debe ser  ./makeboot.sh /dev/sdb1
<magu42> y eso si funciona como siempre
<magu42> no entiendo la diferencia , aunque yá solucioné
<EduardoR> el sh o el ./comando
<magu42> sip
<EduardoR> es lo mismo, no?
<magu42> con sh , no funciona
<EduardoR> con que iniciastes?
<magu42> ??
<magu42> no entiendo
<EduardoR> dice: Desde Linux
<EduardoR> desde que linux?
<magu42> y yó otra cosa no  tengo
<magu42> lo probé en debia claro , y en 10.04
<EduardoR> depende del shell
<magu42> debian*
<EduardoR> hay muchos, y ellos muchos no conocen
<magu42> por ahi va mi duda
<EduardoR> podemos sugerir esa diferencia
<magu42> me llevo horas solucionarlo
<EduardoR> que error te da?
<EduardoR> el sh es un alias del shel actual creo
<magu42> yó no tengo la autoridad tecnica como para sugerirselo a ceibal , pero vos si
<EduardoR> tengo el rostro, será mejor :)
<EduardoR> que tira?
<EduardoR> en root
<magu42> con sh , siempre me dice , debe ser usuario root  y estoy en #
<magu42> con sudo igual
<magu42> en debian y en 10.04 igual
<EduardoR> sudo es como sh
<magu42> sin embargo con  ./
<magu42> anda
<magu42> lo lei en la pagina de clonezilla
<magu42> ese tuto no anda  jeeje
<EduardoR> lo qu epasa que eso es un alias y como root no tiene shell, no tiene configurado nada
<magu42> entonces ese tuto donde sirve ??
<EduardoR> seguro nadie lo probó
<EduardoR> pero la captura existe
<magu42> algo está mal y no soy yó en ésta oportunidad
<magu42> la captuar está mal
<magu42> mirala
<EduardoR> algun linux raro con root completo
<magu42> no esta donde debe estar parado
<magu42> deberia estar en  •
<magu42>   cd /media/USBBOOT/utils/linux
<magu42> y no está
<magu42> es una payasada ese tuto
<magu42> me calienta
<EduardoR> dice linux la carpeta
<magu42> por eso
<magu42> como hace ese mago?
<EduardoR> quizá el prompt muestra solo el ultimo tramo del path
<EduardoR> la cosa que hay que proponer la diferencia
<magu42> vos lo querés justificar y yó lo quiero matar  jajaa
<magu42> le escribo a paolo del rap?
<magu42> o al ceibal?
<EduardoR> está capturado, 
<EduardoR> a reparaciones@
<magu42> dale , mañana le doy de una
<magu42> jeje
<EduardoR> lo estás haciendo con la maquina?
<EduardoR> con esa magallanes?
<EduardoR> perdon estás haciendeo el pendrive, no?
<magu42> es para flashear la maquina de una a miga de mi hija , que el metasys no anda ni para atras
<magu42> si yá está hecho
<magu42> mañana me la traen
<EduardoR> correcto
<magu42> la de mi hija yá vino con 10.04
<EduardoR> perfecto
<magu42> y tunnee la de otra compañera , ahora me persiguen  jajaja
<EduardoR> jaja
<magu42> clave y usuario de una
<magu42> ahhhh
<magu42> decime
<EduardoR> la verdad que yo no use ese metodo del pendrive, 
<EduardoR> yo usé clonezilla puro
<EduardoR> copié a mi home la carpeta de partclone
<magu42> yo edito  el hostname el hosts , el passwd, groups y shadow del etc y queda , me falta algo mas
<magu42> ?
<magu42> ahh
<magu42> y el passwd por supuesto
<EduardoR> arranque con el clonezilla en el virtual y luego monté por ssh
<EduardoR> para que?
<EduardoR> cambiar el usuario?
<EduardoR> en hotname, perdon
<magu42> para borrar todo lo de estudiante , que le quede con el nombre de cada uno y una clave diferente
<EduardoR> hacelo con Ubuntu Tweak
<magu42> lo hago en dos minutos con gedit
<EduardoR> si aún te queda el icono del Theft Deterrent
<magu42> si , queda
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> lo que no entiendo es como funciona
<magu42> sigue bajando los arranques
<magu42> cuando se actualizan
<EduardoR> ojo, que el control del X es via TCP y el nombre
<magu42> cuando se conecta en el liceo?
<EduardoR> al cambiarlo hay que reiniciar el X
<EduardoR> no, se conecta a internet
<EduardoR> es por Internet, no por el liceo
<magu42> estando en cualquier wifi?
<EduardoR> jacaranda.ceibal.edu.uy
<EduardoR> sip
<magu42> eso dice en la configuracion del theft
<EduardoR> es una planta nueva, un jacarandá ceibal!
<magu42> jeeje
<EduardoR> si ve internet, se actualiza
<magu42> entonces ahi no hago nada 
<magu42> listo
<EduardoR> y que aguante hasta abril 2013
<EduardoR> ta perfecto
<magu42> y los arranques cuando se actualizan
<magu42> sigue bajando
<EduardoR> no aumentan?
<magu42> no
<EduardoR> opss, no se
<magu42> tiene 482 o algo asi
<EduardoR> la cosa si al cambiar usuario, no se pierda algo
<EduardoR> el usuario es el mismo o es otro
<magu42> no lo hacia antes del cambio tampoco
<EduardoR> quizás algo es relativo al usuario
<EduardoR> cuando tiene tantos, no importa, 
<EduardoR> se hace medio al azar
<magu42> mañana llamo al 2342  y te cuento en la noche
<EduardoR> dale
<magu42> hace dias que tengo esa duda
<EduardoR> vas a ver que están pintados
<EduardoR> grabalo ;)
<magu42> jajaja
<EduardoR> hacemos una fiesta
<magu42> me imagino
<magu42> voy a intentarlo igual  :)
<EduardoR> quizás hacer un tuto de pendrive de magallanes
<magu42> sino le pregunto a paolo , cuando le escriba por lo otro
<EduardoR> otro que debe estar podrido
<magu42> la iso yá la tengo , mañana me entero si anda jeje
<EduardoR> que le tiren el fardo ;)
<EduardoR> el pen?
<magu42> siempre está en el rap contestando , es una roca el tipp
<magu42> si , pen
<EduardoR> hay que empezar a hacer nuestro foro magallanes
<magu42> si
<EduardoR> viste que dice: deberás hacer un respaldo de ellos antes de flashear.
<magu42> las magallanes de canelones ahora van todas con 10.04
<EduardoR> hay que explicar como respaldar antes de flashear!!!!!
<magu42> de ellos?
<EduardoR> de los datos, 
<magu42> ahh  si   jaja
<EduardoR> Importante: El flasheo eliminará toda información previa que pueda haber en tu Magallanes, en caso de tener archivos que no deseas eliminar (fotos, trabajos de la escuela, etc.), deberás hacer un respaldo de ellos antes de flashear.
<EduardoR> nadie sabe respaldar nada
<EduardoR> bueno, me voy a amorfar
<magu42> a la amiga de mi hija . yá le dije hoy , respaldá todo lo que tengas .porque borro todo!!
<magu42> me habrá entendido?
<EduardoR> pensa como hacer un generador de crucigramas :)
<magu42> uhhhh
<magu42> y yó a dormir 
<magu42> nas EduardoR 
<magu42> nas mudos varios
<EduardoR> ok, bytes!
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR: mañana no voy....
<PabloRubianes> paso el jueves
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR: tas?
<PabloRubianes> hablamos mañana
<EduardoR> PabloRubianes, queda para mañana, me llegó
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR: genial
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR: conseguiste alguien mas para el team? en la lista de la pagina no aparecemos
<EduardoR> no
<EduardoR> pero seguro alguien recorta y pega cada tanto
<EduardoR> tampoco usan base de datos, solo GoogleDocs
<EduardoR> habíamos quedado que apoyabamos a Fedora Uy para hacer el FLISOL Montevideo, no?
<EduardoR> estoy escribiendo la respuesta
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> no?
<PabloRubianes> y si quieren reunion tambien 
<EduardoR> piden hacer una reunion antes de fin de mes
<PabloRubianes> sino capaz que soñe
<EduardoR> exacto
<PabloRubianes> bueno arreglamos
<EduardoR> le digo que lo arreglamos por chat
<EduardoR> Ein esta todas las noches por allí
<PabloRubianes> bueno que baja al canal del consejo hoy de noche
<PabloRubianes> tipo 21 me conecto yo
<EduardoR> dale
<PabloRubianes> baya
<PabloRubianes> vaya
<PabloRubianes> ando medio dislexico
<ratman> hol;as
<PabloRubianes> hola ratman
<PabloRubianes> todo bien?
<EduardoR> cric cric
<ratman> bien 
<ratman> tirando 
<EduardoR> opss
<ratman> viendo un poco el programa de prestame
<PabloRubianes> que programa?
<ratman> uno que toy hace tiempo 
<EduardoR> viste el 1811
<ratman> el que
<ratman> 181
<ratman> va a paso molino creo 
<EduardoR> 1811.com.uy es para XO
<EduardoR> me llevo 2 dias darlo vuelta, es muy sencillo
<EduardoR> soy de madera
<ratman> um cerrado cerrado no 
<EduardoR> mucho sokoban tiene
<EduardoR> me encanto el CantaBichos con los ruidos de grillos
<ratman> algo educativo 
<ratman> se ha hecho 
<ratman> ejee
 * ratman malo 
<EduardoR> le falta que le pongan los nombres a los grillos,no solo el ruidito
<EduardoR> jaja
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR: entonces vos decis que el googledoc no se actualiza?
<PabloRubianes> y como sabemos que estamos inscriptos?
<EduardoR> si, pero solo el que lo creó lo sabe
<EduardoR> lo ve
<EduardoR> buena pregunta, habrá que preguntarle a Gaba
<EduardoR> o gabela o gabelula o algo asi
<PabloRubianes> lo que no me convence es que sea de corrido 2 dias
<EduardoR> podeés dormir una siestita entre medio :P
<PabloRubianes> voy a tener que tramitar permiso especial en fiscalia :P
<EduardoR> y un sábado, es un fail !
<EduardoR> la cosa es divertirse, no vamos a ganar nada
<PabloRubianes> por ahora somos nostros 3 no?
<EduardoR> aunque hay premios menores, lo lindo en nerdear un rato
<EduardoR> hay 2 se seban mate
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR: no no... la mente del ruso perez!!!
<EduardoR> jajajaa
<EduardoR> (eso lo digo aqui porque hay log :)
<EduardoR> en realidad tengo la killer app :P
<EduardoR> bueno, me rajo al laburo
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR ratman nos tendriamos que poner deacuerdo
<PabloRubianes> en que programar
<PabloRubianes> asi leo para tener fresco
<EduardoR> entraron al google group?
<PabloRubianes> no
<EduardoR> en realidad solo hay mjicanos y algun argentino
<EduardoR> la cosa no se puso candente aún
<ratman> sip es un gran detalle, sobre todo porque hace time que no toco php 
<ratman> jeje
<EduardoR> viste el cronograma?
<EduardoR> http://desarrollandoamerica.org/agenda/
<EduardoR> me rajo
<EduardoR> esta noche vemos de pasar por fedora-uy a ver si empezamos algo de flisol 2012
<PabloRubianes> ratman: que PHP... vamos con django!!
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> hablamso de noche
<EduardoR> django...buscás algun tuto ya!
<EduardoR> bytes
<PabloRubianes> djangoproject.prg
<PabloRubianes> org
<PabloRubianes> pero no se nunca hice nada muy grande con eso
<PabloRubianes> ratman: vos que decis?
<ratman> algo vi de django 
<ratman> pero bueno sera cuastion de lelr algo antes
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> tenemso que tener la idea de que haremos 
<ratman> taria bueno tener ya algo antes para 
<PabloRubianes> si, para mi tendriamos que elegir eso antes asi leemos 
<PabloRubianes> no se cual pero hay que usar un framework asi tenemos cosas resueltas solas
<pol_> hola
<pol_> ratman?
<pol_> alguien...
<pol_> solo queria agradecerle a ratman
<pol_> gracias amigo 
<pol_> solucione mi instalacion de ubuntu exitosamente
<pol_> ...eso creo
<pol_> con un poco mas de tiempito te enviare un correo de agradecimiento
<pol_> como corresponde y quede de hacer
<pol_> gracias =
<ratman_> holas
<ratman_> que riza me da esto 
<ratman_> > Ya lo instalé en la XO de mi hija  (yo no tengo Sugar)  y lo estuvimos
<ratman_> > jugando las dos.  Está muy bueno pero no descubrimos cómo usar la
<ratman_> > ganzúa.  ¿Alguien podría aclararnos eso?
<ratman_> vamso tamso en uruguay
<ratman_> ahoira ense;amso a usar ganzua en las XO 
<ratman_> jwejejejeje
#ubuntu-uy 2011-11-24
<danielmato> buenas
<EduardoR> hola
<danielmato> como va todo?
<EduardoR> bien
<EduardoR> estoy leyendo algo de django
<EduardoR> la wikipedia, nada profundo aun
<danielmato> no me gusta como canta...
<EduardoR> no me dio la cafeina de la tarde y me vengo abajo
<EduardoR> es lo que quiere usar Rubianes para el Hackatlon
<danielmato> je je
<danielmato> yo recien estoy arrancando de nuevo con bash...
<EduardoR> yo me estoy quemando la cabeza para ver que puedo hacer con esos datos
<danielmato> yo ya no tengo cabeza ni neurona para quemar, estoy que me caigo de sueño
<danielmato> voy a por combustible y vuelvo
<EduardoR> yo tambien
<danielmato> buenas don magu42 
<magu42> hola danielmato 
<EduardoR> hola
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ que lio hiciste con el sh makeboot.sh
<magu42> no te entendi un caramelo
<EduardoR> hoooola!
<ratman__> nas
<magu42> hoooola!
<EduardoR> hay que usar "sudo bash 
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ en debian solo ./
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> sudo bash makeroot.sh /dev/xxxx
<EduardoR> makeboot
<magu42> si lo lei , lo que no entendí , es que hizo el tuto en que lo hizo?
<EduardoR> no se, es el Puppy lo debe haber hecho 
<magu42> jajaja
<EduardoR> ese siempre es root, nunca hay problemas
<PabloRubianes> llegue
<PabloRubianes> todo bien?
<EduardoR> le damo una semana si no lo arregla lo publicamos nosotros
<magu42> dale
<EduardoR> Triviox me mando otro procedimiento tambien
<EduardoR> modificando el programa
<EduardoR> al cuete, es solo poner bash
<EduardoR> ni sudo su
<EduardoR> ni sudo sh
<magu42> yo lo hice igual que como está , solo que con ./makeboot.sh , en debian como root
<EduardoR> dejemos asi
<magu42> la cuestión es que está mal 
<EduardoR> o querés que le reenvíe?
<magu42> nahhh
<magu42> jajajaja
<EduardoR> la cosa que despues de eso, le di palo con los programas de juegos no libres y se armó
<magu42> esperemos unas semanas
<PabloRubianes> en que andan?
<magu42> ahhh  , no estoy en esa lista
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ con la creacion de usb bootable de 10.04 de ceibal
<magu42> booteable*
<magu42> está mal el procedimiento 
<EduardoR> PabloRubianes, en la solucion de como hacer booteable el pen para flashear MAgallanes
<EduardoR> o no sabemos para que Linux lo hicieron
<PabloRubianes> ahhh
<PabloRubianes> y porque el 10.04?
<PabloRubianes> es viejo
<PabloRubianes> 11.10 FTW!!
<EduardoR> es Ceibal, es normal que sea algo estable
<magu42> 10.04 es lts
<PabloRubianes> vieron las declaraciones de mi amigo mark de hoy???
<EduardoR> no pueden cambiar los planes de estudio cada 6 meses
<magu42> y anda como bala en las magallanes
<magu42> link PabloRubianes   jeje
<EduardoR> que dijo mark?
<PabloRubianes> peren porque ta en ingles
<magu42> me olvidaba 
<magu42> 10.04 +1
<PabloRubianes> a ver les tiro las frases celebres
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> lo triste es el fedora 11
<magu42> 11¿?
<magu42> en que año andas?
<EduardoR> la XO usa eso
<magu42> ahhh  cierto
<EduardoR> ese es el problema
<EduardoR> aviso, hoy Zipitría pidió que se definiera quien seguia el flisol
<PabloRubianes> una cosa que me dijeron es que el ranking de Distrowatch es cualquiera
<PabloRubianes> no es la distro mas usada Mint
<EduardoR> que lo hicieran quien sea, pero un nombre
<PabloRubianes> es la que tuvo mas clicks en distrowatch
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ depende de en que periodo de tiempo le marques
<EduardoR> claro, mint es la que mas entra a ver que hay de nuevo en DW
<magu42> ponele un año y es ubuntu
<EduardoR> son los que quieren cambiar por otra cosa!
<magu42> ponele un mes y es fedora
<magu42> y si pones 6 meses sale mint
<EduardoR> pero hoy mint es 2 a 1, no?
<magu42> prueben
<PabloRubianes> http://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu%2C+fedora%2C+opensuse%2C+linux+mint&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0
<EduardoR> Que HdP
<magu42> entren y cambien el periodo de evaluación ,   http://distrowatch.com/
<EduardoR> no, es HPD
<EduardoR> ubuntu es cada vez peor
<PabloRubianes> si pero nunca menos que mint
<EduardoR> pero 5000 a 1700 es desastroso!
<PabloRubianes> bueno novedades... nuevos iconos
<EduardoR> tenemos que entrar mas!
<PabloRubianes> van a ver si gnome la pone muy dificil... se pasan a QT
<EduardoR> hablaban de Google? yo de DW
<PabloRubianes> nadie entra a DW
<magu42> los de mint 
<magu42> :)
<PabloRubianes> http://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu%2C+fedora%2C+distrowatch%2C+linux+mint&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0
<PabloRubianes> miren eso
<danielmato> che les doy dos minutos y escriben un libro entero, paren que no me dejan escribir en el grupo lo del libreoffice...
<EduardoR> esas graficas son cualquiera!
<PabloRubianes> una cosa... danielmato magu42 vieron el que desarrollandoamerica
<PabloRubianes> es del sabado hasta el domingo
<PabloRubianes> no dos dias
<PabloRubianes> sino de corrido
<PabloRubianes> no?
<EduardoR> esas graficas son de búsquedas de esenombre
<magu42> si . 30 hs
<magu42> 30 hs corridas PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> yo me di cuenta despues que me anote
<PabloRubianes> toy tramitando el pasaporte
<PabloRubianes> :P
<EduardoR> te extraditan?
<EduardoR> problemas con las autoridades?
<magu42> la profe de ingles lo asesina
<magu42> o no le cree que es peor!
<EduardoR> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> tampoco para tanto
<PabloRubianes> me cree eso es lo mas triste... que me crean que voy a ir a programar 30 horas de corrido es increible
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<EduardoR> jajajajajaa
<EduardoR> tema flisol, fedora tiene que tirar un nombre
<EduardoR> dije que pasaran por aqui o algunos ibamos a #fedora-uy
<EduardoR> pero allá no responden aun
<magu42> estás ahi EduardoR ?
<EduardoR> si
<EduardoR> hay que moverse un poco
<magu42> cualquier cosa avisá
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, fui para ahi
<magu42> bue que tanto
<magu42> entré y listo
<magu42> ta bueno , ahora los de ubuntu ocupamos el canal de fedora como 3 a 1
<danielmato> ya vuelvo estoy viendo casas con la mia sposata
<magu42> donde manda capitan.......
<EduardoR> seguimos aqui
<EduardoR> es lindo visitar a los vecinos y no encontrar a nadie
<PabloRubianes> pero hasta la heladera vacia
<PabloRubianes> voy a comer algo...
<EduardoR> quien quedó?
<magu42> ☺
<PabloRubianes> volvi
<danielmato> volvi
<EduardoR> decime aqui 
<EduardoR> http://tngmqk5kknht7idkbhrks3qtltpmeg9f-ss-opensocial.googleusercontent.com/gadgets/ifr?up_title=Participantes&up_showfilters=0&up_enablegrouping=0&up__table_query_url=https://docs.google.com/a/votainteligente.cl/spreadsheet/tq?range%3DA1%253AE300%26key%3D0Apzetz83hz3cdHB5Z2xZQkRXQWVYcTlYYkVSX3RKaHc%26gid%3D1%26pub%3D1&url=http://www.google.com/ig/modules/table.xml&spreadsheets=spreadsheets&parent=http://www.google.com
<EduardoR> quien es el último?
<EduardoR> un tal Maskin	de Chile?
<EduardoR> para mi que hay un paginado
<EduardoR> esa es la pagina 1
<magu42> que es eso EduardoR ?
<danielmato> che eso de las 30 horas no cuenten conmigo, soy boleta...
<EduardoR> es la tabla de participantes
<EduardoR> es un frame
<magu42> volvieron
<danielmato> voy a cebar mate un rato (largo) si quieren, pero 30 horas de corrido... se necesita comer mucho café
<danielmato> consulta, estamos "asaltando" fedora-uy?
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, ya te bajas?
<magu42> poco menos  ;)
<danielmato> nopis
<danielmato> pero a mi edad se necesita dormir...
<PabloRubianes> de lo de las 30 horas
<PabloRubianes> en realidad a mi me parece que es mucho tambien
<danielmato> voy, cuenten conmigo
<danielmato> insisto estamos en algo con los de fedora?
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, por el flisol
<danielmato> ahora?
<PabloRubianes> pero no habia nadie
<danielmato> que raro!!
<PabloRubianes> si muy
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, en realidad a eso de las 30 horas no se si no vamos a ir a pasar verguenza con ratman y eduador
<PabloRubianes> :P
<danielmato> ja ja
<danielmato> ojo con ratman que se autodenominó Emperador del Uruguay...
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, no se si podremos hacer algo...
<danielmato> yo si, a mi me toca el mate, y aprender del codigo que piquen ustedes
<ratman__> PabloRubianes, me parece que el que pasara verg soy yo eejeje
<ratman__> yo llevo el mate
<danielmato> ni se te ocurra, el mate es mio... mi tesssssoooorooooo
<PabloRubianes> pensandolo bien
<PabloRubianes> tendriamos que hacer algo interno
<PabloRubianes> y menos tiempo para agarrar ritmo
<PabloRubianes> e ir el proximo
<PabloRubianes> :P
<PabloRubianes> no les parece danielmato ratman ?
<PabloRubianes> salieron corriendo
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, ???
<PabloRubianes> te fuiste?
<h0cin> PabloRubianes, hola estaba cenando y no observando el canal
<h0cin> qué precisaban que nos escribieron junto con EduardoR ?
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, magu42 http://www.muylinux.com/2011/11/24/mark-shuttleworth-estoy-muy-orgulloso-de-nuestro-historial-de-innovacion/
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ estaba justo leyendo eso  ;)
<danielmato> volvi
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, lee lo que puse
<PabloRubianes> antes
<danielmato> lo de hacer un hackaton mas corto?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> me parece que para este estamos regalados
<danielmato> estoy de acuerdo
<danielmato> dale
<danielmato> bai de guei, cuando empezamos las clases de programacion?
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, tendria que ser ahi... no?
<PabloRubianes> o por irc
<PabloRubianes> pero pronto
<danielmato> yaaaaaaa
<danielmato> ahi donde?
<PabloRubianes> ja en una reuniion para programar
<PabloRubianes> o para terminar la pagina 
<PabloRubianes> esa seria una buena idea
<PabloRubianes> nos juntamos a terminar el sitio de una vez por todas
<h0cin> bueno PabloRubianes un gusto
<h0cin> nos vemos
<PabloRubianes> saludos e igualmente!
<h0cin> y cuidado con calisto_ que quiere quedarse con la dirección de flisol de por vida
<h0cin> jaj
<h0cin> salu2
<danielmato> saludos
<magu42> bueno será hasta mañana
<magu42> nas noches
<merchus2> holas
<ratman_> nas
<merchus2> nas ratman_
<merchus2> XD
<ratman_> holas:)
<merchus2> que hace?
<julian_duque> Saludos.. una pregunta, cuanto es un salario promedio para un Sr. Developer en Uruguay?
<merchus2> ni idea julian_duque -.-
<julian_duque> y un mas o menos de un buen salario en Uruguay?
<julian_duque> en pesos uruguayos..
<ratman_> depende
<ratman_> del lugar 
<ratman_> y de que lenguajes 
<ratman_> de varias cosas hehe
<julian_duque> Montevideo.. Java o RoR, nivel Sr.
<julian_duque> 5+ de experiencia
<ratman_> digamso que desde 600 dolores pa arriba
<julian_duque> 600 dolares al mes?
<ratman_> que alguien me diga si toy mal 
<ratman_> y son 12000 no es tanto 
<ratman_> dejame preguntar a alguien
<julian_duque> por favor ratman_  y gracias :)
<ratman_> averiguando 
<ratman_> bueno me dicen que con eso 
<ratman_> minimo 
<ratman_> 1000 dolares
<ratman_> pero para saber mejor deberia investigar mas ejjejeje
<ratman_> julian_duque, 
<ratman_> el que me dijo esta ganado unso 1400
<ratman_> julian_duque: estas
<julian_duque> 1400 
<julian_duque> hmmmm
<ratman_> por
<julian_duque> entonces creo que pedi mucho... hahaha
<ratman_> depende
<ratman_> de necesidades
<ratman_> tu exp mucho 
<julian_duque> pedi 51000 al mes
<ratman_> asi que no te achiques
<ratman_> ejeje
<ratman_> dolares
<ratman_> ??
<julian_duque> pesos uruguayos
<julian_duque> unos 2500 dolares
<julian_duque> Yo soy Colombiano y estoy viendo la posibilidad de ir a Uruguay
<ratman_> bueno tal vez te bien 
<julian_duque> entonces estoy tocando puertas
<ratman_> quien sabe
<ratman_> ademas como dije
<ratman_> solo pregnte a uno 
<ratman_> pero me parecio razonable lo que me dijo ehehe
<julian_duque> entonces esperemos que no se asusten en la empresa
<ratman_> pero claro hay puntos pa ver, com el tipo de trabajo, la exigencia
<ratman_> yo que se
<ratman_> ademas no se porque siempre es mas valorado un extrangero que uno de aqui \
<ratman_> jejejej
<merchus2> u.u
<ratman_> merchus2, no es asi 
<ratman_> acaso 
<ratman_> pa mi es por el acento distinto no se
<merchus2> es verdad 
<merchus2> es verdad
<merchus2> supongo que es cultural 
<ratman_> sip 
<ratman_> bueno esperemos que vaya bien julian_duque y que tengas suerte 
<ratman_> igaulmente siempre hay algo por ahora por estos lados
<merchus2> si julian_duque que tengas suerte
<ratman_> me di cuenta con esto que desinformado que toy del mercado 
<ratman_> jejee
<merchus2> jejeje sule pasar
<merchus2> pero vos no trabajas de eso?
<ratman_> programando ya no 
<ratman_> administro servidores
<merchus2> aaaahhh
<ratman_> pero trabaje programando en java ejejej
<merchus2> te tenia como programador >.<
<ratman_> he hecho un poco de todo 
<ratman_> jeje
<ratman_> bueno de pibe trabaje con mi viejo en electricidad y herreria
<ratman_> jeje
<ratman_> despues estudie electronica (tiempo perdido)
<merchus2> esta bien hay que rebuscarce
<merchus2> jajajaja
<ratman_> y despeus comense a programar
<merchus2> yo estoy pensando en entrar a la utu
<merchus2> la matematica me esta trancando en la facu
<merchus2> asi trabajo
<merchus2> de una vez
<ratman_> por lo que dicen la traba son los 2 primeros a;os
<merchus2> sisi pero los años pasan y yo recursando y recursando
<ratman_> son deciciones dificiles
<ratman_> la otra es trabajar y hacerlo en privado 
<ratman_> siempre es mas facil ese lado 
<ratman_> pero es costoso 
<ratman_> y no es en si lo mismo 
<merchus2> claro
<merchus2> fijateatengo aprovado todo lo que es quimica
<merchus2> y matematica muerta...
<julian_duque> muchas gracias a todos :)
<ratman_> :(
<ratman_> de nada julian_duque
<julian_duque> Les contare como me va
<ratman_> dale esperamso noticias 
<ratman_> si son buenas mejor 
<ratman_> eehe
<ratman_> que asi seran 
<merchus2> de seguro julian exitos!
<julian_duque> =)
<merchus2> ratman_ como hago para cambiar los iconos de unity 2d? tenes idea?
<merchus2> :)
<ratman_> sip un splits
<merchus2> ???
<PabloRubianes> hola
<ratman_> holas
<PabloRubianes> ratman_: hoy de pelotas nomas
<PabloRubianes> voy a actualizar el tablet
<PabloRubianes> a ver que pasa
<ratman_> oki sino creo que leo te dio el cel de el 
<PabloRubianes> si
#ubuntu-uy 2011-11-25
<PabloRubianes> taria barbaro saber donde deje el cable de datos
<ratman_> jeje
<PabloRubianes> ratman_: instalando
<ratman_> a ver que pasa
<PabloRubianes> sino donde es la garantia?
<ratman_> esta alado mio la garantia
<ratman_> jejje
<PabloRubianes> ahhhh
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> decile a la garantia que pederdone que demore tanto
<PabloRubianes> me dio 1 ok 0 fail
<PabloRubianes> y ta reiniciando despues del reset
<ratman_> ipa
<PabloRubianes> sigue en recovery system formatting data ...
<PabloRubianes> y una barra gira
<PabloRubianes> ÑS
<PabloRubianes> :S
<PabloRubianes> formatting cache
<PabloRubianes> lenteja el bichito
<ratman_> demora un rato dice
<PabloRubianes> formatting uDisk
<PabloRubianes> formatting Pagecache
<PabloRubianes> :P
<PabloRubianes> ahi reinicio
<ratman_> je
<ratman_> dice la garantia que no ya tiene garantia
<ratman_> jejeej
<PabloRubianes> por hacele esto?
 * ratman_ es broma claro 
<PabloRubianes> la calibracion fallo
<PabloRubianes> sigue igual
<ratman_> dice leo que la calibracion la hagas con algo de punta fina que no marque la pantalla
<ratman_> asi es mas precisa
<PabloRubianes> le di con el dedo pero sigue igual
<PabloRubianes> pera que puebo
<ratman_> cuanto mas preciso es el punto mejor calibbrada queda
<PabloRubianes> con el lapiz si me dejo
<PabloRubianes> tablet del .....
<ratman_> leo : epaaaa como table del orttt
<PabloRubianes> a ver que pruebo bajar twitter
<PabloRubianes> voy a reiniciar aca
<PabloRubianes> que toy en guindous
<ratman_> oki 
<PabloRubianes_> uff que lindo volver
<PabloRubianes> uff el twitter sigue jodiendo...
<ratman_> que bajas 
<ratman_> para acceder
<PabloRubianes> el oficial
<PabloRubianes> pero la otra vez creo que probe todos los apps del market
<ratman_> la otra vez leo se hizo u usuario para probar y lo dejo 
<ratman_> no con la oficial 
<PabloRubianes> yo con el 2.1 podia
<ratman_> proba luego alguna otra del maket a ver que pasa
<ratman_> sino tienes el tel de leo creo 
<ratman_> el sabe mas que yo 
<EduardoR> hola, ahora estamos en la lista
<PabloRubianes> toy bajando el Aldiko
<EduardoR> http://desarrollandoamerica.org/%C2%BFquienes/
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, nos vi
<PabloRubianes> pero para mi es mejor salirnos
<PabloRubianes> tamos al horno para eso... somos 3
<EduardoR> no importa, vamos un día, y si no pinta, abandonamos
<EduardoR> pero ya te digo, una app bien sencilla es lo de las palabras cruzadas
<EduardoR> las cosas que proponen son tan locas que eso es una maravilla
<EduardoR> por otro lado, me comentaron una
<EduardoR> las esculturas en lugares públicos, están relevadas, pero sin geolocalización
<EduardoR> hacer la aplicacion para geolocalizarlas es una papa
<PabloRubianes> ratman, sigue igual que antes
<PabloRubianes> :S
<ratman_> bueno 2 sol 
<EduardoR> se relacionan a un autor en labase del museo y somos pelé
<ratman_> mandale un mai a leo por la dire del local 
<PabloRubianes> dale
<ratman_> o el finde pasa por casa jejeje
<PabloRubianes> ya le mande el mail
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, yo me parece que me convence mas hacer la pagina de ubuntu
<ratman_> oki 
<ratman_> hay una
<PabloRubianes> ratman, terminar la que hay
<ratman_> si nio tenemos clara que hacer el 3 4 
<ratman_> tal vez es mejor salir y hacer algo 
<ratman_> para algo no tan estructurado 
<PabloRubianes> ratman_ a mi me parece que no estamos en condiciones de salir programando asi nomas
<PabloRubianes> y somos 3
<PabloRubianes> capaz que pa la proxima vez si
<EduardoR> yo me voy a presentar con quien lo quiera hacer
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, no es para que no hagas
<EduardoR> lo propongo y si pinta lo hago
<PabloRubianes> es explicar lo que me parece
<EduardoR> si, ok. Pero no es nada taaan estructurado. Es para divertirse, nada de mente de ruso perez
<EduardoR> estamos haciendo SL, si sale feo, o con bugs, se verá
<EduardoR> falta mas de una semana
<EduardoR> donde es lo del UbuCon?
<ratman_> bbeuno maniana hablamso 
<ratman_> hoy toy muerto 
<ratman_> nos vemos
<PabloRubianes> en argentina eedu
<PabloRubianes> ratman, saludos y gracias
<EduardoR> oki
<PabloRubianes> magu42, si queres hoy en en argentina
<magu42> uh pensé que era acá  :-)
<magu42> se vé que tengo un problemita de comprensión lectora , lo dice bien claro en la lista  jejeje
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<magu42> lindo chiche  http://technabob.com/blog/2011/11/23/amoeba-modular-usb-flash-drive/
<Omar> Hola a todos
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes>  Omar 
<Omar> hoy hay una reunión acá? estoy un poco perdido con lo horarios
<Omar> sigo la reunión en ubuntu-ar ? o me quedo acá?
<PabloRubianes> Omar, hoy la reunion por el UbuConLA es el AR
<PabloRubianes> Omar, vos de donde sos?
<Omar> soy de Chile
<PabloRubianes> re bueno!
<Omar> mmm no tan bueno como Uruguy pero si, es bueno también
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> es bueno que vengan de otros paises
<Omar> yo soy Chileno, viví en Uruguay 2 años
<PabloRubianes> ahora volviste?
<Omar> nah, estoy en Chile
<Omar> quiero volver, pero tengo que convencer a mi esposa y a mis dos hijas
<PabloRubianes> complicado
<Omar> PabloRubianes, de dónde sos vos, qué departamento?
<PabloRubianes> montevideo
<Omar> yo viví en Danubio, El Cerro y en Punta de Rieles
<PabloRubianes> en la curva?
<PabloRubianes> yo soy de la blanqueada
<danielmato> buenas noches
<PabloRubianes> hola danielmato 
<Omar> PabloRubianes, ignoro dóde es ese lugar?
<Omar> hola danielmato 
<PabloRubianes> Omar, del centro como yendo para la curva (danubio)
<danielmato> hola Omar hola PabloRubianes 
<Omar> ah, ok
<Omar> en Punta de rieles cinco meses al igual que en El Cerro
<Omar> el otro tiempo lo viví en Rivera, Florida y Fray Bentos
<Omar> Estimado PabloRubianes, me doy cuenta de que no soy mucho aporte para esta reunión dada mi lejanía
<PabloRubianes> no hay problema
<Omar> sin embargo estoy dispuesto a ayudar si se les ocurre en qué
<Omar> en el último flisol hice expuse acerca de MuseScore, que es un editor de partituras
<Omar> fue divertido y muy gratificante para mi, jajajaj espero que para los asistente también.
<danielmato> musescore, le trato de meter mano, me vendría espectacular un buen tutorial...
<Omar> si necesitas ayuda solo pedila che
<danielmato> algo le meto mano, pero no es tan facil
<danielmato> no conoci a nadie que supiera de musescore
<Omar> ya conoces a alguien, yo jejeje
<danielmato> y nunca consegui un tuto decente, solo la ayuda del programa
<danielmato> genial, preparate para ser exprimido Omar 
<Omar> jajajaja dale no más
<danielmato> en serio
<Omar> me llama una de mis hijas, espérame un momento
<danielmato> dale
<Omar> ok, llegué, solo quería el beso de buenas noches
<Omar> danielmato, qué instrumento tocas?
<danielmato> que lindos son los niños
<danielmato> yo trato de tocar piano
<danielmato> estoy estudiando
<Omar> danielmato, jajaja somos dos
<danielmato> donde estudias?
<Omar> danielmato, en qué grado vas, qué obras estás abordando?
<danielmato> estoy terminando cuarto
<danielmato> en este momento para examen estoy con una pieza de heller, una de revikob, una de chopin y una de von weber... bastante variadita la cosa
<Omar> lo que pregunto en qué grado de piano cursas, que nivel
<danielmato> cuarto año
<Omar> ok, sorry
<danielmato> no problemo
<Omar> Heller qué opus?
<danielmato> pah, no estoy seguro, porque la profe me paso la partitura...
<Omar> mmmm ok
<danielmato> dejame ver
<Omar> Heller me encanta, es bueno para aprontarse para Chopin
<danielmato> no estoy seguro es un andantino, no dice mas nada, es de un libro de heller, tengo que revisar el pdf, a ver si dice algo
<Omar> ok
<danielmato> vos? año?
<Omar> Yo estudié en el Conservatorio Izidor Handler de Viña del Mar, además tomé estudios de especialización en curriculum para niños y jóvenes
<danielmato> ah bueno
<danielmato> o sea que ya sos profesor?
<Omar> hoy imparto la cátedra en dos escuelas de arte
<Omar> sip
<danielmato> que envidia... (sana)
<Omar> jajajaja no te creas
<Omar> ser maestro te limita el tiempo para estudiar, es algo paradójico 
<danielmato> si, creeme, yo llevo muchas años tratando de retomar, recién ahora pude
<danielmato> si se, al menos lo veo en mi profe
<Omar> que bien, me alegro por vos, además por el repertorio se nota que estás bien encaminado
<Omar> estás estudianto algo de algún compositor clásico?
<danielmato> la profe es una fenomena
<danielmato> no entendi la ultima pregunta
<Omar> Clementi, Mozart, Kulhau?
<danielmato> el tema es que mi profe es bastante sui generis
<danielmato> y no quiere tocar tanta cosa tan "clásica", le gusta abrir el repertorio
<Omar> ok
<danielmato> de ahi la mezcla, el año pasado tuvimos algo de beethoven y tambien de piazzolla...
<Omar> lo que quieras en partituras solo me avisas, tengo muuuucho material
<danielmato> opa
<danielmato> mas vale que no abra la boca en el conservatorio... te asaltan la casa
<Omar> jajajajaja les va a tomar tiempo llegar por acá
<danielmato> donde estas?
<Omar> en Chile
<danielmato> tas un poco lejos para ir caminando, si
<Omar> jajajaja exacto
<Omar> pero también tengo muuucho material en pdf
<danielmato> nosotros, o sea la profe y yo estamos armando una buena base de partituras tambien en pdf
<danielmato> voy a hacer un archivito con la lista y te la paso
<Omar> ok, la comparo con la que tengo y podemos compartir
<danielmato> genial
<danielmato> armo una carpeta compartida en el ubuntu-one
<danielmato> tenemos unas cuantas cosas
<Omar> te puedo mandar algunas obras de compositores doctos chilenos
<danielmato> eso por aca es dificil o casi imposible de conseguir
<danielmato> seria genial
<magu42> la conducción de PabloRubianes , yá te jodió  jajajajajajaja
<magu42> +1
<danielmato> hola magu42 
<danielmato> apareciste
<magu42> hola danielmato 
<magu42> yo siempre estoy
<PabloRubianes> magu42, yo lo jodi al principio
<PabloRubianes> jejeje
<magu42> soy como gran hermano
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ jeeje
<danielmato> lo se, eso me preocupa, vos y el ubuntulo-g2, estan siempre
<magu42> ta bueno una cada uno
<danielmato> es muy bueno
 * magu42 crowler
<magu42> danielmato⟿ googlea
<magu42> .....
<danielmato> master en googleación
<magu42> como el que más
<danielmato> magu42, es el nuevo big brother
<magu42> que expresion tan rara "como el que más"
<danielmato> es muuuu rara
<magu42> que suculento que es el castellano
<danielmato> deciselo a mi niña...
<crowler> jajajaja
<crowler> ni me la quiero encontrar
<danielmato> el sábado 3 seguro que si...
<crowler> mi mezcla de erudito con canario la vá a enloquezer  ,  lo de erudito es de atrevido nomás
<danielmato> ja ja
<crowler> danielmato⟿ como se llama tu peti?
<danielmato> el problema es que casi ni habla, porque siempre esta atenta a como hablamos los demas
<danielmato> Solcito
<crowler> jaja
<crowler> nombre de la CI
<danielmato> viene de Soledad, pero no le gusta tanto, asi que es Sole o Solcito
<crowler> soledad no sabés lo que te espera!!!!
<crowler> nerdos mal hablados , como para una tesis
<crowler> :)
<danielmato> ja ja, no des ideas que tiene que escribir una...
<crowler> zas!!!!
<PabloRubianes> que bueno qu este flisol tenemos distro 
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<PabloRubianes> esos dos dias son geniales
<danielmato> me encanto lo de tener la distro pronta para flisol
<crowler> tirame fechas PabloRubianes  
<crowler> ando perdido 
<crowler> lanzamiento y flisol
<danielmato> 26 4 - pangolin / 28 4 flisol
<crowler> justo justo dijo cañete
<EduardoR> volví, tengo el cerebro frito
<crowler> EduardoR⟿ en que andás?
<EduardoR> creo que hablé como 2 horas por telefono  :/
<danielmato> hola EduardoR 
<EduardoR> tema academia de linux :)
<crowler> uhhh
<danielmato> 2 horas + telefono en una oracion, no es bueno
<EduardoR> tema local 
<crowler> la de malvin?
<EduardoR> sip
<danielmato> complicose?
<crowler> 2 hs por tel , no existis!!!
<crowler> skype
<EduardoR> se que me nombraban es ubuntu-ar, pero me quedó grabado tengo que mirar
<crowler> amsn
<EduardoR> es local, no problem
<crowler> EduardoR⟿ in the  moon
<crowler> at*
<danielmato> in the oven...
<EduardoR> empezamos que no le andaba el wifi y zaz
<crowler> jejee
<PabloRubianes> mail enviado... toy afuera del hackaton
<EduardoR> llavecita de apagar wifi, muy fuerte!
<danielmato> suelen arrancar por ahi... y despues te zampan que no anda esto, aquello y lo otro
 * crowler ama malvin
 * magu42 ama malvin
<danielmato> magu42, deja de cambiar de personalidad...
<magu42> también
<EduardoR> hola magu42
<EduardoR> de incógnito?
<magu42> ezquizofrenico
<magu42> controlado
<magu42> :)
<danielmato> un paranoico esquizofrenico, tiene miedo de estar persiguiendose el mismo?
<EduardoR> hola calisto_
<danielmato> saludos calisto_ 
<EduardoR> pasaron por fedora-uy?
<calisto_> hi
<danielmato> estuvimos
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, si
<PabloRubianes> el martes a las 20 es la reunion
<calisto_> donde?
<EduardoR> me agarraron de charla y estuve off line
<danielmato> pasan direccion por mail...
<calisto_> ok
<calisto_> me voy a acostar.... salu2
<EduardoR> ok
<PabloRubianes> que cosa genial que es grooveshark
<danielmato> saludos calisto
<EduardoR> bytes
<magu42> nas calisto_ 
<PabloRubianes> chau calisto_ 
 * danielmato declara que dejo de ser infiel, hoy se borró del foro de mint
<magu42> danielmato⟿ +1
<PabloRubianes> muy bien
 * PabloRubianes aplaude
<danielmato> no quiero saber de nada con hijos que le faltan el respeto a sus padres
<magu42> jajajaja
<danielmato> en su momento me ayudaron mucho, y la verdad me daba pena, pero despues de leer algunos post, la decision se tomo sola
<PabloRubianes> aparte el padre esta agazapado... en cualquier momento le pega un voleo
<magu42> debian +1
<magu42> jeje
<danielmato> sip
<danielmato> que se vayan con arch
<EduardoR> mi filosofía sigue siendo probar todo, usar lo mejor se ajuste a tu modo de trabajar, y seguir con la camiseta de ubuntu
<danielmato> EduardoR, +1
<magu42> ayer flashee mi primera magallanes de metasys a ubuntu   toy chocho
<magu42> 5 min
<EduardoR> si mañana me paso a mint, para mi es ubuntu verde
<EduardoR> buena magu42!
<magu42> quedé loco de la vida , la gurisa ni pio  jajaja
<EduardoR> de hecho unos días tuve la apariencia de mint en 11.04 
<danielmato> era ubuntu verde...
<magu42> ES ubuntu verde
<danielmato> ahora quieren ser "otra cosa"
<EduardoR> por lo del MATE?
<danielmato> pero les duele el barrio... son unos c... rotos
<magu42> danielmato⟿ limón 
<danielmato> siempre fui amargo
<magu42> despues naranja
<EduardoR> jaja
<magu42> y depues en rojo es bann
<danielmato> eso de renegar de la madre que los pario...
<danielmato> je je
<magu42> costumbre del bot de montevideolibre
<magu42> danielmato⟿ naranja!!
<EduardoR> yo , quiero probar MATE , pero sin bombilla
 * magu42 es bot hoy
<danielmato> no entendi lo de los colores...
<danielmato> estoy a cuanto del kick?
<EduardoR> ubu es naranja :)
<magu42> danielmato⟿ primera infacción limon
<magu42> segunda
<magu42> naranja
<PabloRubianes> yo desde el 8.04 que no instalo otra distro
<danielmato> ahhhhh
<magu42> tercera el bor te bannea
<magu42> bot*
<PabloRubianes> lo unico que instale fue kubuntu y xubuntu
<PabloRubianes> pero es lo mismo
<EduardoR> yo para el paof probé montones de distros y nadie las quizo
<EduardoR> eso esun bot-on
 * magu42 probando unity , ya no le desagrada como al principio, solo falta que lo dejen personalizable y listo
 * danielmato opina que se queda calladito para que el bot no lo bot-onee
<EduardoR> no me importa, aprendí un montón
<danielmato> viste magu42, ta bueno el unity... ooops, hable de nuevo
<EduardoR> por eso hay un proyecto en Mint de hacer para gnome 3 esas cosas 
<magu42> jeje
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, que bot?
<magu42> no es malo danielmato , solo que no nos gusta los cambios tan bruscos
<danielmato> magu42, es el bot
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ uma
<EduardoR> el que no hay, es imaginario
<magu42> están por meterlo a repos de debian
<PabloRubianes> aca no entran nada de eso... porque el op soy yo
<magu42> el barba y otros
<danielmato> ja ja
 * PabloRubianes se para con cara de chuck norris
<magu42> un bot está bueno
<magu42> en un canal
<PabloRubianes> magu42, hagamoslo
<magu42> por ej
<EduardoR> eso dejalo para #sugar
 * magu42 debe python a febrero
<magu42> clasico del bot
 * danielmato debe pyton y php... ad eternum
<magu42> alquien pregunta por el grub que lo perdio
<magu42> entonces es
<magu42> !grub
<magu42> el bot solo responde
<danielmato> perdon off topic, pero importante
<danielmato> http://alt1040.com/2011/11/la-corte-de-justicia-europea-dictamina-a-favor-del-internet-y-en-contra-de-censura-via-copyright
<magu42> para recuperar el grub bla bla bla
<EduardoR> eso es un bot útil
<magu42> y mil cosas mas
<magu42> todo en python si es supybot
<magu42> si es UMA  no estoy seguro
<magu42> se que lo empezaron en lisp , que ni sé lo que es
<PabloRubianes> hay que investigar
<magu42> ahora no sé en que anda
<PabloRubianes> hay un framework de python para bots
<magu42> barbanegra anda en eso
<danielmato> el que me esta por kickear de casa es el bot... de mi esposa
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> ese es un bot salado!!!
<magu42> y yá sabés que es lo que te bannea
<magu42> sarcasmo mode on
<EduardoR> je
<EduardoR> bueno el post de alt1040
<magu42> danielmato⟿ se desmayó
<EduardoR> yo estoy quemado por otro 
<danielmato> sip y sip
<danielmato> cual EduardoR ?
<EduardoR> subieron 2 videos de seguridad para niños
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ links!!!!!
<magu42> no nos deje con la espina
<danielmato> dale que tengo 4 minutos
<EduardoR> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prjaUR4-5p4&feature=related
<EduardoR> pero advierto, es redactado por una abuela
<PabloRubianes> bueno me voy a dormir
<PabloRubianes> saludos!!!
<EduardoR> no puede ser tan estúpido el que lohizo
<PabloRubianes> nos chateamos
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<EduardoR> no quiero subirlo a mi muro, me da verguenza
<EduardoR> lo haría para darle palos
<danielmato> tenia que ser el chavo del 8... este muchacho bolivariano y sus tonterias...
<EduardoR> si fuera para crear conciencia es una cosa, pero eso se pasa de estúpido
<danielmato> en fin, lindo video para irse a la camita...
<EduardoR> y hasta el bot me daría la razón :)
<EduardoR> lo vieron?
<danielmato> mira que vos vivis en un pais de gente que usa la cabeza...
<EduardoR> son 2 minutos
<danielmato> todavia me acuerdo del caso de dos chilenas que pusieron en el face que se iban de vacaciones 2 semanas y cuando se iban...
 * magu42 se pregunta donde encuentra EduardoR esas cosas jajajajaja
<danielmato> al otro dia tenian la casa completamente desvalijada...
<EduardoR> en 1:22 da las recomendaciones
<danielmato> EduardoR, = gran buceador de la red de redes
<magu42> danielmato⟿ parte de los peligros de las redes sociales
<magu42> y no es joa
<danielmato> bueno gente, pierdo el zapatito... me vuelvo calabaza
<magu42> joda*
<EduardoR> no, estoy en la red de seguridad de latinoamerica
<EduardoR> los CERT
<magu42> y la peti te dá un cañazo  danielmato 
<EduardoR> chau, ya sonó la alarma, ops
<magu42> jeje
<danielmato> nos vemos 
<magu42> yo igual
<danielmato> salu2
<EduardoR> bytes
<magu42> pero sin palazo
<magu42> chau da
<magu42> da
<magu42> da
<EduardoR> y son la 1:00
<magu42> quien me afanó el tab!!!!
<magu42> jajajaja
<EduardoR> las 1 han dado y sereno!
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> mañana seguimos EduardoR 
<magu42> lo encontré al tab
<EduardoR> eso debería decir el jueguito de 1811.com.uy
<EduardoR> lo viste?
<EduardoR> está bueno
<magu42> educar es todos los dias EduardoR 
<EduardoR> los personajes hablan asi
<magu42> cada minuto
<magu42> no lo vi EduardoR 
<EduardoR> instalalo en Sugar
<EduardoR> bytes
<magu42> ahhh yá me acuerdo
<EduardoR> me caigo 
<magu42> deberes para mañana
<magu42> nas EduardoR 
<magu42> yo igual
<EduardoR> Conquistar el Mundo!
<magu42> hoy fué largo
<EduardoR> je
<magu42> como todas las noches
<EduardoR> :)
<magu42> narph
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> chau EduardoR 
<magu42> ta mañana
<EduardoR> by
<asterismo> hola gente
<asterismo> como van...
<julian_duque> saludos de nuevo, otra preguntica asi como la de ayer. Donde puedo conseguir informacion de costo de vida en Uruguay? Con cuanto $ vive uno al mes? viviendo, eso si, austeramente. 
<ratman> holas julian_duque
<julian_duque> hola!
<julian_duque> pues te cuento que, les parecio bien lo qu epedi
<ratman> :)
<ratman> holas
<PabloRubianes> que al ratman?
<PabloRubianes> todo bien?
<ratman> nas
<ratman> sip en casa
<ratman> ehehe
<PabloRubianes> ya saliste de laburar?
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> entre 7 y 35
<ratman> sali 15 36
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> ventaja de que te controles semanalmente 
<ratman> tengo que cumplir el minimo de 40 horas
<PabloRubianes> bien de bien
<PabloRubianes> yo tengo aca hasta las 6
<PabloRubianes> ratman: me baje del hackton
<PabloRubianes> mande un mail ayer para que me borren
<ratman> huy 
<ratman> re
<ratman> holas
#ubuntu-uy 2011-11-26
<virusuy> nas nochessssss
<virusuy> magu42: ping
<magu42> virusuy⟿ pong
<virusuy> magu42: sabes que ando buscando donde extender tu membresia
<virusuy> en launchpad
<magu42> jeje
<virusuy> pero no veo nada por ahora
<virusuy> expiraba el 1ro de diciembr eno ?
<magu42> vos la iniciaste , deberias  jeje
<virusuy> diciembre no ? 
<magu42> mas o menos 
<virusuy> magu42: sabes que tengo habilidades especiales
<magu42> me dice una semana
<virusuy> listo
<virusuy> ya estas vitalicio
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> gracias
<virusuy> de nada
<magu42> virusuy⟿ viste que es sitio está hackeado?  desde hoy de mañana
<virusuy> no
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> ahi vi
<virusuy> jajajajaja
<magu42> entrá desde aca
<magu42> http://www.google.com.uy/search?client=opera&rls=es-LA&q=ubuntu+uruguay&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest
<magu42> le avisé hoy a eduardo pero se vé que no pudo hacer nada
<magu42> un grupo  llamado  argelian ciber army
<magu42> pa que se meten cono uy??
<virusuy> por joder
<virusuy> simple  hecho de joder
<magu42> con francia vi que les dan como en bolsa 
<magu42> e israel tambien
<virusuy> y medirse el pito digitalmente
<magu42> pero uy?
<magu42> jajaja
<virusuy> es medirse el pito
<virusuy> viste?
<magu42> y ahora es dificil arreglar eso?
<virusuy> na
<magu42> yo terminé metido en un lugar que ni entendí  jajaja
<magu42> por probar nomás
<magu42> que sabré yo
<virusuy> jajaja
<magu42> replicaron las dir a un sevidor medio loco , algo asi
<magu42> http://www.zone-h.org/mirror/id/15870179
<magu42> el grupo es este    http://www.iwipa.com/iwipa/179395588809692?pid=1
<magu42> vuelvo en 10
 * magu42 is back (gone 00:11:50)
<magu42> virusuy⟿ vos podés hacer algo con eso?
<danielmato> buenas noches
<magu42> guenas
<danielmato> como va todo?
<magu42> con el sitio hackeado , mas de eso nada  :)
<danielmato> que paso?
<magu42> entrá al sitio desde acá    http://www.google.com.uy/#sclient=psy-ab&hl=es&source=hp&q=ubuntu%20uruguay&pbx=1&oq=ubuntu&aq=1&aqi=g4&aql=&gs_sm=sc&gs_upl=1198l2017l0l3993l6l5l0l0l0l0l456l1769l2-1.3.1l5l0&fp=1&biw=972&bih=522&pf=p&pdl=300&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&cad=b
<danielmato> ah pero es un imbecil
<magu42> un grupo Argelino
<danielmato> pero un imbecil importante
<danielmato> donde andan eduardor o pablorubianes?
<danielmato> o julin?
<magu42> imbecil o no , tiene  el sitio redirigido al facebook de el
<danielmato> ya lo vi
<danielmato> la pagina principal
<magu42> eduardor le dije de mañana pero se ve que no pudo hacer nada
<magu42> y a virus le dije recien
<danielmato> por lo menos hay que bajar el sitio
<asterismo> hola
<magu42> por lo menos
<asterismo> acabo de ver el sitio
<danielmato> hola asterismo
<asterismo> que cagada
<magu42> hola asterismo 
<asterismo> hola gente
<danielmato> y pablo?
<magu42> no ha entrado creo
<danielmato> la cag... es la hora, sino le mandaba mensaje sms
<danielmato> ya mande mail
<magu42> yó como estaba hablando con eduardor por fb pensé que iba a hacer algo y lo dejé por esa , pero ahora de noche veo que está igual  :(
<danielmato> eduardo a veces esta completamente en otra
<magu42> jeje  , sip
<danielmato> con julin probaste?
<magu42> no , pensé que el iba a hacer algo y lo deje por esa
<danielmato> ok, ya le mando mail
<magu42> sino lo mandaba a la lista de correo
<magu42> no voy a andar con chiquitas
<magu42> estoy esperando que virusuy me conteste
<magu42> :)
<virusuy> magu42: opa, perdon 
<virusuy> estoy cenando y entre cosa y cosa me perdi
<danielmato> hola virusuy
<danielmato> sitio crackeado
<virusuy> danielmato como va?
<virusuy> si
<magu42> te estoy trolleando virusuy 
<virusuy> sql seguramente
<danielmato> todo bien virusuy , menos eso
<virusuy> leccion aprendida? CMS confiable y listo
<danielmato> exacto
 * magu42 no entendió
<magu42> :(
<danielmato> se puede hacer algo? corrijo, vos podes hacer algo? aunque sea encajar un 404
<magu42> cms ya veo  http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sistema_de_gesti%C3%B3n_de_contenidos
<danielmato> magu42,  http://www.logadmin.net/2007/03/qu-cms-son-los-ms-seguros.html
<magu42> grax da
<magu42> danielmato⟿ 
<danielmato> de ná
<virusuy> danielmato: nop, no tengo acceso al hosting.
<virusuy> creo que Rubianes y Capeluto solo tienen acceso
<danielmato> mannacha
<danielmato> y eduardor
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, que es lo hackeado???
<danielmato> la pagina nuestra
<danielmato> ubuntu.org.uy
<danielmato> Ubuntu Uruguay HaCked
<danielmato> By  Kha&miX
<PabloRubianes> donde?
<PabloRubianes> no lo veo
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ http://www.google.com.uy/#sclient=psy-ab&hl=es&source=hp&q=ubuntu%20uruguay&pbx=1&oq=ubuntu&aq=1&aqi=g4&aql=&gs_sm=sc&gs_upl=1198l2017l0l3993l6l5l0l0l0l0l456l1769l2-1.3.1l5l0&fp=1&biw=972&bih=522&pf=p&pdl=300&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&cad=b
<danielmato> www.ubuntu.org.uy/
<PabloRubianes> ahhh
<PabloRubianes> el hosting ese esta re mal configurado
<PabloRubianes> siempre lo hakean
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> no lo sabia
<PabloRubianes> a ver pera
<danielmato> mande mail para todos lados...
<PabloRubianes> porque el /portal no lo todo
<PabloRubianes> toco
<PabloRubianes> pera que me fijo como lo arreglo
<PabloRubianes> no me puedo conectar
<danielmato> descanchurralo...
<magu42> danielmato⟿ y su goma de borrar inmensa  :)
<danielmato> dinamita!!!
<magu42> le gusta el kaboom
<danielmato> sip
<magu42> jeje
<danielmato> soy un mythbuster frustrado...
<magu42> ya nos gustaria !!
<PabloRubianes> lo voy a hacer pelota al gil este
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ son varios giles agrupados en " argelian ciber army"    guambia!!
<danielmato> mas dinamita entonces!!!
<magu42> estos  http://www.iwipa.com/iwipa/179395588809692?pid=1
<danielmato> lindo, arman botnets los nenes estos... que los pario...
<PabloRubianes> vayan al facebook y denuncienlo
<PabloRubianes> por amenasas
<danielmato> sip
<magu42> se puede hacer eso?  diganme donde como
<danielmato> entras en face y vas a la pagina de ellos y los denuncias 
<magu42> toy buscando
<danielmato> o sea, a traves de la page que dan en nuestro sitio
<PabloRubianes> en la izquierda de la pagina de face en la columna abajo
<danielmato> ya esta
<magu42> listo , ya está
<PabloRubianes> estos jodieron todo
<PabloRubianes> me parece que cambiaron los usuarios
<PabloRubianes> ma;ana llamo a capeluto
<danielmato> que lo pario
<magu42> le entraron a la ONU , son son principiantes
<magu42> no son*
<magu42> y usan w7 con backtrack virtual  jeje
<danielmato> que lindos pibes...
<danielmato> que ganas de jod-- que tienen
<magu42> la verdad
<danielmato> en fin, toco ir a dormir... y esperar la lluvia...
<magu42> si yo tuviera esa cabeza , haria guita a valdes y desde la playa
<PabloRubianes> que calor aparte
<danielmato> sip
<danielmato> nos vemos gente
<danielmato> bytes
<magu42> nas
<asterismo> ya los denuncie en el facebook
<magu42> yo dos veces
<asterismo> por vandalismo
<magu42> aunque no creo que sirva de mucho ,  se deben de reir de fb
<PabloRubianes> te borran la pagina
<magu42> por eso , y la abren a los dos minutos , duermen sobre la pc
<asterismo> a mi que me borren del facebook si quieren tomar represalias
<asterismo> me importa un carajo
<asterismo> estoy buscando una razon irme del FB
<asterismo> ahora tengo diaspora
<PabloRubianes> bueno me voy saludos
<PabloRubianes> ma;ana arreglamos esto....
<omar> hola
<omar> alguno de Rivera? por acá?
<asterismo> canelones
<omar> Canelones queda un poco lejos de Rivera, jejejejeje
<omar> en Canelones hay una playa llamada playa pascual?
<omar> mmmm parece que no, eso es en delta del tigre
<omar> no recuerdo 
<omar> viví en Uruguay dos años, pero volví hace catorce
<omar> me refiero que hace catorce que vivo en Chile, sorry si me enredo
<omar> gracias por todo, adios, suerte en vuestras actividades
<eduardornirico> nvnbv
<PabloRubianes> hola
<ratman> holas
<PabloRubianes> arregle el hackeado
<PabloRubianes> !!!
<ratman> el que
<PabloRubianes> unos argelinos nos habian hackeado el sitio
<ratman> iva a decir algo pero 
<ratman> sonaria algo rasista hehehe
 * ratman y no lo soy 
<PabloRubianes> ya lo dije yo, pero tampoco lo soy
<PabloRubianes> igual no es por culpa de ser argelinos que hacen eso
<PabloRubianes> es porque son una ////////////
<ratman> pa mi trabajan para ms
<ratman> ehehe
<PabloRubianes> no creo
<PabloRubianes> hicieron pelota a la ONU tambien
<PabloRubianes> soy nabos
<ratman> ?
<PabloRubianes> son
<PabloRubianes> :P
<PabloRubianes> bueno yo tambien lo soy!
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<ratman> jjejje
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, \o
<PabloRubianes> hola SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, como va todo?
<PabloRubianes> todo bien
#ubuntu-uy 2011-11-27
<EduardoR> hola magu42
<magu42> hola EduardoR 
<EduardoR> como te lleva el polvo volcánico?
<magu42> acá no llegó , creo
<EduardoR> aqui el indicador me dice que hay, pero no vi nada
<magu42> ahhh 
<magu42> estará muy fino
<EduardoR> jeje
<EduardoR> ningun spam, mas?
<magu42> spam no
<EduardoR> viste que esta vez fue uno solo
<magu42> hakeo si
<magu42> no tuvo tiempo jeje
<EduardoR> asi que el captcha funcionó
<EduardoR> hackeo tuve en el mnav
<magu42> y en ubuntu uruguay igual
<EduardoR> que hackeo ?
<EduardoR> que hubo?
<magu42> te escribí en fb al pp   entonces
<magu42> lea los mensajes señor
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ http://www.google.com.uy/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=ubuntu%20uruguay&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CB4QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntu.org.uy%2F&ei=UZPRTq7aJYHm0QGXidQe&usg=AFQjCNGOpjb8YQHBq0rQXE3Zx5helbvEfw
<EduardoR> si, me suena
<magu42> pone ubuntu uruguay en google y fijate
<EduardoR> en el http://www.mnav.gub.uy/ poné buscar toootrade
<EduardoR> lo hice pero no apareció nada raro!
<EduardoR> está todo perfecto, a que te referis?
<magu42> pabloR  pudo hacer algo entonces 
<EduardoR> mirá que no siempre google da los mismos resultados
<magu42> pará
<EduardoR> describime
<magu42> lo arreglo bastante
<EduardoR> depende de demasiados parametros
<magu42> anda acá   http://www.google.com.uy/#sclient=psy-ab&hl=es&source=hp&q=ubuntu%20uruguay&pbx=1&oq=ubuntu&aq=1&aqi=g4&aql=&gs_sm=sc&gs_upl=0l0l1l639l0l0l0l0l0l0l0l0ll0l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=f56e01a655d37e2a&biw=1166&bih=627&pf=p&pdl=300
<magu42> y parate sobre la flecha derecha que abre un acceso sobre ubuntu uruguay
<magu42> no sé como explicarlo  jaja
<EduardoR> en el diseño nuevo?
<magu42> nooo
<EduardoR> con banda negra rriba?
<magu42> andá aca primero en google  http://www.google.com.uy/#sclient=psy-ab&hl=es&source=hp&q=ubuntu%20uruguay&pbx=1&oq=ubuntu&aq=1&aqi=g4&aql=&gs_sm=sc&gs_upl=0l0l1l639l0l0l0l0l0l0l0l0ll0l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=f56e01a655d37e2a&biw=1166&bih=627&pf=p&pdl=300
<EduardoR> o en la busqueda de adentro de la página de ubuntu.org.uy?
<EduardoR> la foto de preview?
<magu42> donde te dije hay una especie de flecha a la derecha que abre una previsualización de la pagina
<EduardoR> dice hacked!
<magu42> esooooooo
<magu42> hasta hoy a mediodia te mandaba a la pagina de ese nabo
<magu42> un grupo hacker argelino
<magu42> argelian ciber army
<magu42> se vé que pabloR habló con pabloC
<EduardoR> y que fue?
<EduardoR> cuando me llego el mensaje, ya estaba arreglado
<EduardoR> se supo que era?
<EduardoR> quizás es otra cosa que no tiene nada que ver
<magu42> habian hackeado la pagina , y te mandaba al  fb de esa gente
<EduardoR> la página se veía así?
<magu42> si
<EduardoR> ok
<magu42> todo el dia de ayer
<magu42> pero pablo R no podia hacer nada sin hablar con pcapeluto por una clave de no se que ,  OTRA VEZ!!!!!
<magu42> seguimos con ese problemita
<magu42> algo del hosting 
<EduardoR> no, el home es el mismo ftp que tengo yo
<EduardoR> ese se puede
<EduardoR> si yo se lo pasé
<EduardoR> es la página actual
<EduardoR> la arreglada por mi
<EduardoR> lo que quizás no tenía backup
<magu42> no entendi nada . pero algo , de que habian tocado hasta los usuarios me dijo , no pudo hacer nada
<magu42> eso fue'anoche
<EduardoR> WTF? 
<magu42> me dijo que hoy hablaba con pablo C , y se vé que lo arreglo
<EduardoR> que raro que no me mando ningun msg, yo cargaba el site al toque
<magu42> como ves algun rastro quedó . porque en el preview de google todavia aparece
<EduardoR> pero el drupal, no puedo
<EduardoR> pero eso está en otro lado
<magu42> talvez era ahi
<EduardoR> el foro y blog estaba?
<magu42> porque el tampoco podia
<EduardoR> yo entre y estaba todo normal
<magu42> si eso estaba todo
<magu42> yo tambien
<EduardoR> entonces era el /portal
<magu42> porque mi browser esta linkeado ahi
<magu42> pero si entrabas desde goolge iba a la pagina del gracioso
<magu42> google*
<EduardoR> claro, la redireccion a /portal, sería
<magu42> algo de eso
<magu42> estoy buscano mi historial a ver si lo tengo
<EduardoR> wget www.ubuntu.org.uy
<EduardoR> --2011-11-26 23:51:04--  http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/
<EduardoR> Resolviendo www.ubuntu.org.uy... 207.7.82.51
<EduardoR> Conectando a www.ubuntu.org.uy|207.7.82.51|:80... conectado.
<EduardoR> Petición HTTP enviada, esperando respuesta... 301 Moved Permanently
<EduardoR> Ubicación: http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/portal [siguiente]
<EduardoR> error 301 quiere decir que está programado el salto en el server
<EduardoR> bien hecho, pero si cambian eso te mandan a cualquier otro lado
<magu42> o sea , como se evita que lo cambien?
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ lo encontré
<magu42> http://www.facebook.com/kmxdz
<magu42> abrí los comentarios ,  en que está escrito?
<EduardoR> está  en el medio de la página trucha
<magu42> a esa pagina linkeaba  ubuntu uruguay
<EduardoR> y en fb se rien de nosotros
<EduardoR> ok, la verdad que bien hecho
<EduardoR> pero hay que saber que fue que hicieron
<magu42> jejeje
<magu42> ayer denunciamos todos en fb  , pero no creo que sea una pagina real
<EduardoR> yo lo aplaudo, pero que me diga que hizo
<magu42> si sabés arabe o francés , o eso en lo que escriben , podés preguntarles aca   http://www.iwipa.com/iwipa/179395588809692?pid=1
<magu42> jajajaja
<EduardoR> Figura publica se crea automaticamente en FB al usar combinaciones de mayusculas 
<EduardoR> como la wikipedia 
<magu42> uhhh
<EduardoR> si escribís comentarios sobre El Chulo Roto esto , y lo repite otro, se vuelve automaticamente asi
<EduardoR> nadie lo creó a propósito
<EduardoR> pero el http://www.iwipa.com es parecido a FB, pero no lo es
<EduardoR> iwipa es un site de salto https://www.facebook.com/iwipa?sk=app_191494420889273
<EduardoR> Build a free website inside of facebook
<magu42> con razón
<magu42> no entendí que es esto  http://www.zone-h.org/mirror/id/15870179
<EduardoR> son cada uno de los subdominios
<magu42> es un bot que replica  direcciones o alg o asi
<EduardoR> http://salto.ubuntu.org.uy/index.html
<magu42> ahi va
<EduardoR> no, es que todos son el mismo index.html
<EduardoR> implicitamente
<EduardoR> al cambiar uno, cambio todos
<magu42> ahh
<EduardoR> perfecto, se puede ver el fuente del subframe
<magu42> se puede evitar esto?
<EduardoR> estoy viendo que cambiaron
<magu42> me dijo pablo R que no es la primera vez , que el hosting está configuardo como el c....
<EduardoR> http://zonehmirrors.net/defaced/2011/11/25/montevideo.ubuntu.org.uy/index.html
<magu42> si me mandas de vuelta ahi , me dá algo , jajaja
<EduardoR> la cosa que a veces es un chiste
<magu42> desde ayer que lo ando viendo , y diciendole a todos 
<EduardoR> solo agregaron el index.html que no existía
<EduardoR> ahora me acuerdo, ayer tuve apagon
<magu42> pero como pueden agregarlo tan simplemente?
<magu42> no hay permisos ahi?
<EduardoR> y venian a buscar la mesa de la compu y desarme todo, no me pude conectar hasta hoy
<magu42> todo bien 
<EduardoR> y estaba aburrido y me puse a hackear la ceibalita
<EduardoR> y encontré que el vdir -a / 
<magu42> chanfle!!
<EduardoR> el dueño del root es el usuario olpc
<magu42> ahhhh
<EduardoR> el directorio .
<EduardoR> por eso es posible crear el archivo de desbloqueo con el comando touch
<EduardoR> o sae, se crea un archivo en raiz /.unconfigured
<EduardoR> eso solo es posible porque se olvidaron de montar la raiz como root y quedó como del usuario
<EduardoR> de alli el error
<magu42> ahhhhh  pero que vivos!!!!
<EduardoR> la cosa que las imagenes anteriores no permiten cabiar eso
<EduardoR> cambiar eso
<EduardoR> es solo la última que está mal, asi que la proxima actualizacion , nunca más
<magu42> menos mal
<EduardoR> yo chackeando una ceibalita oofline, je
<magu42> que feo lo suyo EduardoR 
<EduardoR> todo depende de que lado estás :)
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> cierto
<magu42> menos mal
<EduardoR> yo estaba verificando la seguridad de la ceibalita
<magu42> del otro lado tambien hay gente avispada 
<magu42> zas
<EduardoR> te comenté de unos videos sobre las redes sociales de venezuela?
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<magu42> nop
<magu42> nas libertcharrua 
<EduardoR> con recomendaciones patéticas!
<EduardoR> hola libertcharrua
<libertcharrua> coo están magu42  EduardoR  y demais
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ links!!!!  queremos
<EduardoR> me borraron los comentarios
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> por revoltoso
<libertcharrua> EduardoR,  troll
<magu42> muy troll
<libertcharrua> que paso con las redes sociales en venezuela?
<magu42> toy esperando algun link de EduardoR o una pista al menos
<EduardoR> hicieron unos videos que eran tan estupidos que me calenté
<EduardoR> http://www.vencert.gob.ve/
<magu42> eso te llevó como 20 segundos
<magu42> o menos
<magu42> jaja
<EduardoR> manuelita y antonio
<magu42> calentarte digo
<EduardoR> CyberAcoso: REcomendación 1: ignoralos!
<EduardoR> terrible recomendación!
<EduardoR> tenian que ser expertos en seguridad!
<EduardoR> a los hackers algerianos, también , ignóralos!
<EduardoR> asi no molestan mas!
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> lei debian y me mandé ,  lean la solucion   http://www.vencert.gob.ve/index.php/component/vulnerabilidades/?task=view&id=6088&Itemid=81
 * magu42 es experto en seguridad , a partir de hoy
<EduardoR> en uruguay hacen exactamente lo mismo
<EduardoR> http://cert.uy/
<EduardoR> son como un planet
<magu42> con noticias de antes de ayer  jajaja
<EduardoR> los videos estan muy lindos, pero sugerí fuertemente que consulten a profesionales de sicología infantil
<magu42> jejeje
<EduardoR> esos parecen hechos por informáticos
<EduardoR> o algo peor
<EduardoR> mirá esto: http://cerrolargo.ubuntu.org.uy/index.html
<EduardoR> sigue hackaedo
<magu42> sigue
<EduardoR> http://planet.ubuntu.org.uy/index.html
<EduardoR> todos los subdominios
<EduardoR> http://planet.ubuntu.org.uy/
<magu42> también
<EduardoR> eso es la configuración del planet
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ aca http://www.facebook.com/kmxdz   poné  "mas" y te los da
<EduardoR> del cPanel
<magu42> y el to be continued
<libertcharrua> ju nos rompieron el ....
<EduardoR> eso es otra cosa
<EduardoR> lo que seguramente paso es que el servidor es recontra compartido
<magu42> está arreglado a medias libertcharrua , ayer estaba peor
<EduardoR> y entran a uno, tienen permisos, elevan y pueden tocar a todos los dominios
<EduardoR> hay que investigar el IP
<libertcharrua> al dope creo
<libertcharrua> supongo tomaran precauciones
<libertcharrua> para no ser detectados
<magu42> hacé lo que puedas , yo solo lo encontré ayer , ni idea que hacer
 * libertcharrua escucha  podcast del buho muy interesante
<EduardoR> salado!
<EduardoR> http://www.zone-h.org/archive/ip=207.7.82.51
<EduardoR> todos!!!
<EduardoR> fue el server!
<EduardoR> deben ser todos los dominios del mismo hosting
<magu42> ayer llegue ahi , pero no entendi ni jota  jajaja
<magu42> lean abajo el DISCLAIMER  , son unos vivos importantes
<EduardoR> zone-h es como archive.org, guarda cosas asi nomás
<EduardoR> no tienen nada que ver
<magu42> asi cualquiera
<EduardoR> la otra vez me pasaron un hosting de archivos generico para pasarle fotos a tus amigos
<EduardoR> subís la foto y te devuelve un link
<EduardoR> pero tambien funciona para un exe
<EduardoR> está lleno de virus
<magu42> jajaja
<EduardoR> y son el link de hosteo de todos los exe que hay en la vuelta
<EduardoR> toditos!
<EduardoR> y los podes buscar y bajar el que mas te guste
<EduardoR> es genial 
<magu42> jejeje
<EduardoR> y como un boludo, entre en contacto y reporté uno
<EduardoR> al rato me di cuenta que había miles, era su negocio!
<libertcharrua> y que te dijeromn
<libertcharrua> aaah
<magu42> gracias flaco!!
<EduardoR> ni las risas me respondieron
<EduardoR> propuse bloquear el dominio en mozilla
<EduardoR> a ver que pasaba, no hubo resuestas
<EduardoR> es que a la vez es util
<EduardoR> pero es evidente que lo tienen claro
<magu42> para?
<EduardoR> para fotos
<magu42> ahhh
<EduardoR> para zips
<magu42> todo muy lindo , pero quien puede arreglar lo del sitio????
 * magu42 ta caliente desde ayer
<magu42> necesito un responsable para putear
<libertcharrua> hummm
<libertcharrua> buen negocio
<EduardoR> http://www.polloypico.com/
<EduardoR> hay peores
<EduardoR> varios está down
<libertcharrua> buen negocio "por 10 dolares oimos su puteada" si agranda el combo por 5 dolares mas hasat le pedimos disculpas
<magu42> uhhh   los conozco
<magu42> los de los pollos
<libertcharrua> no le solucionamos nada pero que desahogo
<magu42> jajaja
<EduardoR> http://www.zone-h.org/mirror/id/13536161
<EduardoR> el drupal tambien?
<libertcharrua> ya voy solictando el 0900 para ese negocio
<magu42> en el sitio aparcen normal  http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/3097
<EduardoR> si, está normal
<magu42> me parece que la idea de daniel del kaboom y empezar todo nuevo en un cis seguro como dice virusuy , es cada dia mas razonable
<EduardoR> que es un cis?
<magu42> no es cis , pero es parecido
 * magu42 piensa
<EduardoR> servidor nuevo?
<EduardoR> otro hosting?
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ me creerias CMS??
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> casi igual
<magu42> a esta hora cis cms es segual
<EduardoR> jajaja
<EduardoR> tenemos ubuntu.COM.uy?
<EduardoR> http://ubuntu.com.uy/
<magu42> no sé
<EduardoR> casualmente en el mismo servidor?
<EduardoR> hachearon 2 veces
<EduardoR> http://www.zone-h.org/mirror/id/10289910
<EduardoR> v4 Team y el otro
<EduardoR> este primero
<EduardoR> hay una falla y nos van a volver a pegar
<EduardoR> ceibal.agrariaflorida.edu.uy
<EduardoR> WTF!
<magu42> Q8 H4x0r  es del mismo grupo
<EduardoR> si, claro tienen un foro que deben decir, ip tal vulnerable
<magu42> o sea ahora que es facil , papa
<magu42> lo que me gustaria saber es , en que escriben en esa pagina de fb o lo que sea que no se entiende
<EduardoR> en arabe?
<EduardoR> يدخل هنا وهندخلو الف يوميا بعون الله والله حقيقه.
<EduardoR> eso?
<magu42> esto
<magu42> rani mahtadje mosa3ada ida kayen wine nakdare nahdare m3ake en priver rabi yahafdake
<EduardoR> que lindo el UTF, permite escribir en cualquier cosa
<magu42> en los comentarios hay algo en arabe algo en frances , pero lo otro?
<EduardoR> ni idea
<EduardoR> le debe de sonar tan exótico uruguay
<EduardoR> jajaja
<magu42> normalmente atacan webs francesas e israeiles por razones obvias
<EduardoR> como a nosotros  mosa3ada ida kayen wine nakdare nahdare
<magu42> uruguay , porque es facil y exotico
<EduardoR> pero el server es en USA
<EduardoR> y cayeron todos
<magu42> y los admin de los servers , en la playa
<EduardoR> nos pasearon 
<EduardoR> http://www.zone-h.org/mirror/id/9436910
<EduardoR> ya van 3 grupos!
<EduardoR> fatal error en el 2009
<magu42> ahhh  por eso me decia pablo que no era la primera vez
<EduardoR> pero del 2009 a ahora es otra cosa
<EduardoR> 	v4 Team en el 2010 !
<EduardoR> ahora entiendo
<magu42> que bueno
<magu42> que entendes!!!!!!!    jajaja
<EduardoR> jaja
<magu42> de que hablas willie?
<EduardoR> todos los años :)
<magu42> que nos tienen pal chorrete hace años!!
<EduardoR> parece que hay sitios franceses
<EduardoR> ni uno, estoy dormido, je
<EduardoR> lo curioso es que hay dominios que no existen mas
<EduardoR> y están hackeados
<EduardoR> eso es genial!
<magu42> eso esta bueno!!
<EduardoR> ya le mandé mail a los pablos y julin
<EduardoR> www.aprendo.edu.uy
<magu42> algo hicieron 
<magu42> al menos linkea a donde debe
<EduardoR> para mi que son dominios olvidados en el servidor
<magu42> me preocupaba cualquier usuario nuevo que entre por google  y le aparecia esa pagina
<magu42> después si está todo hackeado se verá
<EduardoR> son de abril
<EduardoR> los bajaron del todo
<EduardoR> no habia mirado la fecha, entonces es verdad, los tienen para el chorrete
<magu42> los?
<magu42> nos
<magu42> ;)
<EduardoR> los del hosting
<magu42> ahh   los , a los del hosting
<EduardoR> y a nosotros por ende
<magu42> o sea el hosting es una KK
<magu42> debe usar win server 2003
<EduardoR> no, es linux
<magu42> cierto , lo vi
<magu42> que bol
<magu42> pero me gusto para putearlo , ya que estaba
<EduardoR> pero lo raro, es que en la misma fecha, fue solo ubuntu uruguay
<EduardoR> y por eso solo ese en facebook
<magu42> entoces lo que me decia pablo ayer , que debia estar mal configurado el hosting , no andaba mal rumbeado
<EduardoR> mas bien
<EduardoR> fue el cpanel seguro
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ ando buscando un culpable , necesito uno al menos  
<magu42> jajaja
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/cpanel
<magu42> si el culpable es el hosting , el responsable es julin 
<magu42> TODOS A ÉL!!!!!
<EduardoR> casi
<EduardoR> casi seguro
<EduardoR> ja
<EduardoR> pero si la contraseña es buena, y no tiene un trojano, el tema es del servicio de él
<magu42> c panel loguin
<magu42> login*
<EduardoR> la cosa si tiene un trojano
<EduardoR> alguna ceibalita infectada :)
<magu42> jejeje
<EduardoR> la mandaron al service con un trojan :)
<EduardoR> un auténtico trajano
<EduardoR> trojano
<EduardoR> todo lo que hicieron, se hace desde cPanel
<magu42> nas noches EduardoR  libertcharrua 
<magu42> y mudos en general
<EduardoR> bye
<magu42> :)
#ubuntu-uy 2012-11-19
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como esta?
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> respondo tarde, lo sé
<EduardoR> Encontré que el impostor "EduardoR" de launchpad es uno que hice yo mismo en el 2009
<EduardoR> https://launchpad.net/~eduardor
<EduardoR> CarlosNeyPastor: ahora tengo que ver como hacer el merge
<CarlosNeyPastor> que es merge?
<EduardoR> es unir dos cuentas de launchpad
<EduardoR> la cosa que acabo de descubrir que en el 2009 no existía el servicio de Loguin nuevo
<EduardoR> y no me permite recuperar la contraseña porque no existe
<viperhoot> EduardoR: reporta en https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad , te solucionan rápido, tuve un problema similar ;)
<EduardoR> podría ser una buena idea
<viperhoot> claro que lo mío fue hace años, quise recuperar un nombre de usuario abandonado por alguien.
<viperhoot> afortunadamente reportando desde allí,  no demoró ni una hora
<EduardoR> lo que me preocupa que es informacion personal, si digo publicamente el usuario "xxxxx" está olvidado, como que arriesgo un poquito
<viperhoot> EduardoR: no no, reporta en answers
<viperhoot> EduardoR: yo lo dije sin reparos :P https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/26931
<EduardoR> el merge lo hicieron ellos?
<viperhoot> si
<EduardoR> ok, ya descubrí que el mail es activo 
<EduardoR> me mandé un mensaje y me llegó a la otra cuenta
<EduardoR> indudablemente es mio
<viperhoot> hehehe suerte con ello 
<EduardoR> bueno, me escribo un "answer" entonces
<viperhoot> suero, yo tengo que salir, hora de los alimentos aquí
<viperhoot> saludos !
<EduardoR> gracias
<EduardoR> veremos que me dicen... https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/214647
<gchaves> Buenas
<urusys> gchaves, buenas
<EduardoR> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2012-11-20
<gchaves> Hola urusys, EduardoR. Todo bien?
<EduardoR> Acabo de crear el grupo de Educación" https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy-educacion
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman, EduardoR 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andan?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola a todos...
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> CarlosNeyPastor: aprobado en grupo Educación  :)
<CarlosNeyPastor> +1 EduardoR 
<CarlosNeyPastor> je
<EduardoR> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy-eventos
<danielmato> buenas noches
<EduardoR> hola danielmato 
<gchaves> hola danielmato
<EduardoR> como habíamos quedado con los grupos? quien era de cual?
<EduardoR> yo era eventos y tu educacion?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola danielmato 
<EduardoR> había un par de pùntos a tratar, no?
<danielmato> como estan? EduardoR, gchaves, CarlosNeyPastor 
<danielmato> sip, yo educacion
<danielmato> estoy tratando de armar algo...
<danielmato> los grupos ya están, o falta algo de eso?
<EduardoR> ya está creado el team de Launchpad y la lista de mail 
<EduardoR>  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy-educacion
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> vieron lo de capeluto?
<tabarez> no
<tabarez> que  es?
<danielmato> esta bien, solo que esta muy complicado, asi que a no preocuparse
<EduardoR> si, me pareció genial
<tabarez> que es lo de capeluto???
<DracoMalfoy> buenas
<danielmato> buenas
<tabarez> hola DracoMalfoy
<EduardoR> Capelutto es uno de los fundadores y desapareció hace un año
<EduardoR> bueno, vamos a rrancar la reunion
<tabarez> es de lo que andaban hablando en el don koto la otra vez?
<EduardoR> intentamos hacerla medio formal
<DracoMalfoy> es de caracter publico esta reunion?
<EduardoR> exacto, el tipo está vivo!
<danielmato> si DracoMalfoy, es de caracter publico
<ratman> buenas
<danielmato> este es el canal publico de ubuntu-uy
<tabarez> DracoMalfoy , y se logea
<EduardoR> CarlosNeyPastor: tenia un tema para plantear
<DracoMalfoy> buenisimo!
<danielmato> y toda ayuda y propuesta es bienvenida
<danielmato> arranquemos la reunion, CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Si, EduardoR , en la reunión de hoy podemos hablar del taller de nivelación 
<EduardoR> taller de nivelacion de herramientas....
<EduardoR> O sea, Wiki de Ubuntu, Launchpad y que mas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> o/
<EduardoR> Sería un taller básico, no?
<EduardoR> adelante CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Para mi tendríamos que hacer un taller básico como mencionaste, y tendríamos que ver de tener documentado algo para consultas
<CarlosNeyPastor> algun PDF, una Wiki, con temas y consultas basicas relacionadas.
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo que creo es que no podriamos dar todos los temas en un solo taller
<CarlosNeyPastor> seria uno para wiki y otro para launchpad
<CarlosNeyPastor> asi soy mas tematicos y asi resultan menos tecnicos para los que se estan familiarizando recien con los temas
<CarlosNeyPastor> o\
<EduardoR> ok Si alguien quiere pedir la palabra, avisa con o/ y cuando se la dan, termina con  o\  
<EduardoR> alguien quiere opinar?
<tabarez> +1
<DracoMalfoy> o/
<EduardoR> adelante DracoMalfoy 
<DracoMalfoy> el 80% de los problemas esta en el 20% de las causas, decia un tal Amorena
<DracoMalfoy> o/
<EduardoR> +1
<EduardoR> Pero launchpad es el registro principal de usuario, deberia estar primero
<ratman> o/ el saber el comienso del uso de la herramienta te ayuda a seguir, lo dificil suele ser el comienzo o\
<DracoMalfoy> o/
<EduardoR> adelante DracoMalfoy 
<DracoMalfoy> deberian ser mas intuitivas
<DracoMalfoy> o/
<EduardoR> la idea de pedir la palabra opino que es para hablar largo, si es una sola frase creo que no se necesita pedir la palabras, sobre todo si nadie la tiene
<EduardoR> a ver, cuales son las "herramientas que queremos fomentar?
<CarlosNeyPastor> o/
<EduardoR> adelante CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Para mi las cosas más básicas serian, manejo y configuración, (actualmente estoy trabajando en una guía para usuarios que recien inician con Ubuntu) también deberiamos hacer como se menciono wiki y launchpad para los usuarios que esten interesados en proofundisar en el tema
<CarlosNeyPastor> cuando digo profundizar hago referencia a ayudar a la comunidad y todo lo que pueda hacerse, no solo uso básico personal
<CarlosNeyPastor> o\
<EduardoR> entonces es del sistema opertivo, no por lo de los grupos
<EduardoR> creo hay diferentes herramientas segun los diferentes grupos
<EduardoR> Alguien quiere proponer algo para los talleres?
<EduardoR> que creen que convendría  profundizar?
<tabarez> 0/
<EduardoR> adelante tabarez  (pensaba que se fueron a los descuentos del shopping)
<tabarez> primero hay que ayudar a los usuarios primerizos, esos que nunca saben nada de nada
<tabarez> ... ayudarles con la instalacion
<tabarez> ... y enseñarles a ser independientes en los primeros pasos, cómo instalar el sistema, programas, etc...
<gchaves> o/
<tabarez> todo rápidamente
<tabarez> 0\
<EduardoR> eso es perfecto para hacer en FArq
<EduardoR> les cuento que está previsto hacer algo en F. Arquitectura
<CarlosNeyPastor> o/
<EduardoR> delante CarlosNeyPastor 
<tabarez> primero estaba gchaves
<CarlosNeyPastor> ok, gchaves 
<gchaves> gracias
<EduardoR> no lo vi :(
<EduardoR> ok, adelante gchaves 
<gchaves> De acuerdo con lo que decia tabarez de ir de a poco, porque sino los que no saben nada se re-pierden y molestan (en el buen sentido, si lo tiene) porque realmente no entienden nada
<gchaves> capaz que sería bueno hacer talleres de diferentes niveles, si tenemos la infraestructura y la gente para eso
<ratman> o/
<gchaves> de modo que mientras unos van viendo lo básico, otros ya pueden ir viendo algo más avanzado, y a la vez pueden ayudar a los más nuevos
<gchaves> o\
<tabarez> ahora sí CarlosNeyPastor
<EduardoR> delante carlos
<CarlosNeyPastor> podriamos hacer un evento de instalacion de Ubuntu en PCs, en el que mostremos como instalarlo en dos modulos, basico y avanzado (no me gusta la idea del nombre avanzado, me parese calificativo, pero no se me ocurre otra nombre en el momento) en el cual mostremos como instalar basicamente de forma lo más automatica posible Ubutnu y otro mismo dia, despues del automatico, uno para hacer particiones a "mano" 
<CarlosNeyPastor> y ahi tratamos temas temas de como instalar programas
<CarlosNeyPastor> hacemos una explicacion de programas que sustituyen a otros 
<ratman> o\
<CarlosNeyPastor> o\
<tabarez> ahora ratman
<EduardoR> ratman cancelo?
<ratman> paso
<ratman> si
<EduardoR> jajaja
<EduardoR> y ahra quien sigue?
<EduardoR> yo o/
<tabarez> puedes hablar EduardoR jaja
<EduardoR> no se, veo como distinto, el usurio que instala que el que usa
<EduardoR> hay usuarios que reciben la maquina instalada 
<danielmato> 0/
<EduardoR> y esos son los mas basicos, luego están los que no se animan a instalar y necesitan un empujoncito, pero son muuucho mas avanzados
<EduardoR> o\
<EduardoR> danielmato: 
<danielmato> voy
<danielmato> Me parece que estaría bueno, ir armando un manual, en base a lo que necesitan los usuarios, o sea, ir viendo las necesidades y el nivel que se debe usar
<danielmato> para eso
<danielmato> talleres, en los que los planteos los hacen los que tienen las dudas, y desde alli se trabaja hacia arriba, y no desde el profesor al alumno
<danielmato> no se si soy claro
<tabarez> +1
<danielmato> empezar, por:
<danielmato> ahi, por tomar el problema de raiz, que los manuales, de cierta forma los escriban los novatos en el tema
<danielmato> los que llevamos más tiempo, le damos forma
<danielmato> ctrl+d 
<EduardoR> ok, pero primero va un taller de wiki, sino no nhay por donde empezar
<danielmato> perdon, me gustaría que opinaran "los nuevos"
 * EduardoR piensa que necesitamos mas opiniones de los nuevos
<tabarez> nuevos? hay algun nuevo presente?
<ratman> je
<EduardoR> por lo menos no que quiera hablar...
<tabarez> 0\//\\//\/\/
<danielmato> ojo, nuevos a nivel irc...
<danielmato> va tabarez, entonces
<AndresUbu> Yo pienso que está muy bien lo que plantea danielmato, se podría hacer y perdon si repito como una encuesta también de que desean los "alumnos" aprender, y arrancar con eso
<EduardoR> +1 encuesta
<EduardoR> adelante tabarez 
<tabarez> volviendo a lo de danielmato , si vamos a presentarle algo a un nuevo, no es lo ideal marearlo con 20 minutos de conversacion tecnoca, filosofica o de lo que sea...
<tabarez> ... sino que hay que dejar que el nuevo vaya preguntando "a demanda". Quiero decir que a medida que el usuairo vaya comprendiendo y demuestre interes en seguir, se podrá avanzar en el nivel de conocimienro
<tabarez> 0\
<gchaves> o/
<ratman> o/
<ratman> \o
<EduardoR> adelante gchaves 
<tabarez> primero gchaves luego ratman
<gchaves> el tema con que pregunten "a demanda", es que si no tenes un poco de idea es imposible que puedan saber que preguntar.
<tabarez> +1
<gchaves> minimo tiene que haber un cursito de nivelación
<danielmato> 0/
<gchaves> o\
<tabarez> +1
<urusys> 'nas noches
<tabarez> ratman dale, luego danielmato
<ratman> daniel 
<ratman> vos yo hoy ando indeciso 
<ratman> o\
<EduardoR> danielmato: adelante
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> perdón, la humedad no me trae bien
<danielmato> sobreentendi lo del curso
<PabloRubianes> o/
<danielmato> o sea, curso basico, basico, y de ahi, ir sacando el material, de acuerdo a las preguntas, para armar manuales, para quienes nunca prendieron una...
<danielmato> curso, basico, igual procedimiento
<danielmato> curso medio
<danielmato> curso avanzado...
<danielmato> y asi, hasta el de ingeniero en terminales...
<danielmato> ctrl+d
<danielmato> va PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> bueno buenas y disculpen la llegada tarde....
<PabloRubianes> y a ver
<PabloRubianes> vi que estan con lo del curso, el curso mini taller iba a ser sobre nivelacion de herramientas de la comunidad
<PabloRubianes> y eso hay que hacerlo, porque estamos al horno en varias cosas
<PabloRubianes> sobre lo a demanda es imposible por una razon basica
<PabloRubianes> es regalarte
<PabloRubianes> vos no podes ir a dar una charla y dejar la puerta abierta a que alguien salga con una pregunta que no sepas responde
<PabloRubianes> aparte de saber tiene que parecer que sabes
<danielmato> 0/
<PabloRubianes> entiendo que bombardear a los nuevos no es lo mejor, pero por ejemplo esta charla de nivelacion no es para todo el mundo
<gchaves> o/
<PabloRubianes> es para la gente que quiere ser ubuntu-uy
<PabloRubianes> no esta mal hacer cosas para publico selecto
<PabloRubianes> este dejo a otro 
<PabloRubianes> ctrl-d
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, 
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> la idea es armar un manual, basado en las preguntas de los "alumnos"
<danielmato> o sea, que sean los que estan participando, los que de alguna forma escriban el manual
<danielmato> y no llegar con algo masticado y digerido, e imponible
<danielmato> sino, flexible y adaptable
<danielmato> estoy de acuerdo, que mientras estas dando la clase, tenes que ser el que sabe
<danielmato> pero hay que ir tomando nota de todo lo que dudan quienes participan, y con ellos, hacer un taller de armado de tutoriales o manuales
<danielmato> eso simplemente
<danielmato> ctrl+d
<PabloRubianes> si eso si
<EduardoR> o/
<tabarez> si
<PabloRubianes> gchaves, ibas vos no?
<gchaves> voy
<EduardoR> chaves adelante
<gchaves> si bien tenes que ser el que sabe, no tenes por qué saber todas las respuestas
<gchaves> mientras quede claro que no sos un experto en todo, pero que podes ayudarlos y tratar de darle las respuestas no creo que sea mucho problema
<gchaves> me parece muy importante que desde un principio quede claro eso: "yo estoy dando la 'clase' pero no me las sé todas"
<PabloRubianes> o/
<tabarez> +1
<gchaves> si te preguntan algo que no sabes lo mejor que se puede hacer es tratar de averiguar o conseguir alguien que si sepa.
<danielmato> +1
<gchaves> por otro lado, si el público va a ser selecto, y no va a ser mucha gente, capaz que es bueno hacer un piloto con esa gente, decidir una modalidad y arrancar cuanto antes
<PabloRubianes> igual me parece que son dos cosas distintas
<gchaves> así no perdemos tiempo con el "me paree mejor esto o aquello" que en realidad hasta que no probemos no vamos a estar seguros si anda o no para nosotros
<gchaves> o\
<gchaves> o/ PabloRubianes: si, son dos cosas independientes o\
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, vas vos?
<EduardoR> creo que en algun mail a la lista mandé este link http://centrosmec.org.uy/innovaportal/v/19686/31/mecweb/materiales_del_plan_nacional_de_alfabetizacion_digital
<EduardoR> Alli están manuales básicos-basicos, con capturas obsoletas, pero además hay un "programa" que dice cuantos minutos cada clase.
<EduardoR> Eso está inventado!
<EduardoR> Lo de los cursos de nivelacion de herramientas es un meta-curso, o curso para editar manuales, etc.
<EduardoR> nos fuimos de tema, creo, los cursos basicos son despues de tener claro como hacer un manual y un videotutorial
<EduardoR> o\
<tabarez> cual es el punto de esta reunion?
<EduardoR> igual, lo de la encuesta sobre "temas a profundizar", biene genial
<tabarez> *viene
<EduardoR> si, aniMAL
<gchaves> pido disculpas pero me tengo que retirar, de cualquier manera cuenten conmigo para dar una mano en lo que pueda con los cursos.
<EduardoR> taller de nivelacion de herramientas
<EduardoR> sea wiki, launchpad y irc
<EduardoR> y algo mas que no recuerdo
<EduardoR> las opiniones igual enriquecen, pero el tema era hacer cursos de esas herramientas
<EduardoR> quizás nos fuimos un poco de tema
<EduardoR> la idea es hacer fácil el registro de launchpad, 
<EduardoR> hacer un cursito de Wiki para empezar a pasar manuales
<EduardoR> y poder editarlos entre todos
<EduardoR> luego algo de ideotutoriales
<EduardoR> *videotutoriales
<tabarez> por favor sean más dinámicos con las respuestas, porque sino se extiende demasiado las reuniones y no se llega a tratar  muchos asuntos
<tabarez> lo mejor para los usuarios que aparecen preguntando en el Facebook o la lista de correo, y que no terminan entendiendo las respuestas, son los videotutoriales. Son el ejemplo más ilustrativo y sencillo de seguir.
<EduardoR> si, para empezar, un canal de Youtube es lo mas sencillo
<tabarez> Si bien no se explicita en los videotutoriales el por qué de cada acción, el usuario termina memorizando las cosas más necesarias. Si luego se ve en la necesidad de saber el fundamento de algo, ahí le presentamos mas info]
<tabarez> es una buena idea lo de youtube
<EduardoR> es que hay otro canal mucho mas animado....
<tabarez> cual?
<EduardoR> a ver PabloRubianes , danielmato , CarlosNeyPastor , holaaaaa, aquiiiii
<tabarez> y ya que nadie tiene la palabra, quiénes tienen asignada el monitoreo de las distintas redes sociales de Ubuntu uy
<tabarez> ?
<danielmato> estoy
<PabloRubianes> si
<EduardoR> yo estoy a full en facebook
<EduardoR> g+ maso , se lo dejo a otro
<danielmato> EduardoR, es el social boy
<tabarez> EduardoR y que pasó con Identi.ca twitter y demas?
<EduardoR> twitter no se ni como se escribe
<tabarez> yo podria ocuparme de twitter
<EduardoR> es teetwer o algo asi?
<tabarez> es facil
<tabarez> no
<tabarez> Twitter
<PabloRubianes> twitter lo tengo yo
<EduardoR> el problema es que deben ser organizables por un grupo
<PabloRubianes> identica creo que tambien estaban linkeados en un momento
<PabloRubianes> pero a ver
<tabarez> pero Identica esta medio desactualizado
<PabloRubianes> twitter, identica y facebook
<PabloRubianes> no son lugares para pedir soporte
<PabloRubianes> hay que trabajar para hacer un foro
<PabloRubianes> no podemos seguir dando soporte por red social
<tabarez> me parece que ya hay un foro PabloRubianes
<EduardoR> por?
<tabarez> estoy de acuerdo en que una red social no sirve para dar soporte
<PabloRubianes> no hay tabarez 
<EduardoR> si ahora Capelutto vuelve a darnos un admin, la cosa cambia con FB
<danielmato> el foro está moribundo, no entra nadie a preguntar nada, es mas di unas respuestas hace una semana, y todavia no se si sirvio o no...
<PabloRubianes> el que hay esta en ingles y no lo quiere usar nadei
<tabarez> y http://uruguay.ubuntuforums.com ?
<PabloRubianes> nadi
<PabloRubianes> nadie
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, ese grupo hay que cerrarlo
<PabloRubianes> y hacer una pagina
<PabloRubianes> para anuncios
<PabloRubianes> y ta
<EduardoR> eso sería interesante también
<tabarez> esa es mi idea con Twitter e Identica, PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> tabarez, si hay que organizar eso
<tabarez> ademas veo que Identica no mueve mucha gente, y la cuenta de ubuntu uy no se actualiza desde el 2010
<PabloRubianes> identica en uruguay no lo usa nadie
<tabarez> claro, por eso acá no tiene sentido gastar esfuerzos en identica, sería como hablar solo
<tabarez> y que nadie te escuche
<PabloRubianes> hay que linkerarlo otra vez con twitter
<PabloRubianes> y que repita nomas
<tabarez> en cambio, no sé cuánto mueve G+ PabloRubianes EduardoR
<EduardoR> yo no lo uso
<PabloRubianes> tiene como 300 personas
<PabloRubianes> creo
<EduardoR> a veces entro y esta vacío, porque no hay movimiento
<tabarez> quien lo modera?
<EduardoR> hace falta postear cosas
<EduardoR> PabloRubianes: 
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo puedo hacerlo 
<tabarez> yo podria ocuparme de G+
<CarlosNeyPastor> es la unica red social que uso
<tabarez> o ambos
<tabarez> CarlosNeyPastor tambien hay que invitar a gente y postear asiduamente
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo se
<EduardoR> es que está cerrada, solo comentarios a posts "oficiales"
<PabloRubianes> tabarez, yo
<EduardoR> si el que es el posteador oficial, no mete onda, se pierde interes
<EduardoR> en FB, no se necesita mover, eso se hace solo, porque hay gente
<PabloRubianes> a ver
<PabloRubianes> un seg
<PabloRubianes> hay un problema con todo esto que es el siguiente
<PabloRubianes> habia una vez una comunidad que tenia una web
<PabloRubianes> esta web podrian postear todo el que se le cante
<PabloRubianes> que paso....
<PabloRubianes> la comunidad vendia zapatos boss y guchi
<EduardoR> se pasaron al face   :/
<PabloRubianes> eso mismo pasa con las redes sociales y todo lo demas
<PabloRubianes> el posteo lo tiene el consejo
<PabloRubianes> y son anuncios
<PabloRubianes> si quieren postear lo que quieran hay que hacer un foro
<EduardoR> para eso es Wordpress
<PabloRubianes> no eso es un blog
<PabloRubianes> no un  foro
<tabarez> +1 PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> la cuenta de twitter o G+ o etc
<PabloRubianes> es la imagen de ubuntu uy si cualquiera la usa
<PabloRubianes> es un lio (por no decir otra palabra) y estamos regalados a que cualquiera haga cualquier cosa
<danielmato> foro es phpbb...
<PabloRubianes> no es de mala onda 
<PabloRubianes> el foro en menganito igual
<PabloRubianes> igual el foro antes que nada 
<PabloRubianes> tiene que tratarlo el consejo con los consejos de otros lados asi no hacemos todo 10 veces como siempre
<tabarez> +1
<danielmato> 0/
<EduardoR> ok, posteamos nolo nosotros, pero tenemos que meter post lo menos cada 2 días
<danielmato> propongo que ese sea el tema a tratar en el proximo lunes
<danielmato> y el acercamiento a los otros LoCos
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, el acercamiento
<PabloRubianes> lo tenemos que ver en el consejo
<danielmato> de forma de trabajar en un unico foro en español
<EduardoR> pero eso mete tráfico, hay que tener un hosting importante
<PabloRubianes> por eso mismo hay que hablar
<PabloRubianes> con otra gente
<tabarez> y eso nos cuesta money, por lo que hay que meter lo de los socios
<EduardoR> lo menos en una iniversidad o algo "ilimitado"
<tabarez> ...y la personeria juridica y loas donaciones
<tabarez> 0\
<EduardoR> no gastaría $ en eso, para eso hay que tener continuidad de posts interesantes y ni eso tenemos
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, mi idea es que el foro no este en uruguay
<EduardoR> perdon, para un blog, son los posts, para un foto 
<HarryPotter> expelliarmus
<EduardoR> un foro se necesita el tráfico
<EduardoR> sudo expelliarmus
<DracoMalfoy> jajajaja basta hgarry
<PabloRubianes> HarryPotter, todo bien pero o hablas normal o te hecho
<danielmato> eso viene a ser retruco en hogwartiano no???
<EduardoR> creo que ahora si nos fuimos al cara...
<danielmato> uy
<EduardoR> jajaj
<DracoMalfoy> tengo una duda
<EduardoR> bueno, una mas y terminamos
<EduardoR> adelante DracoMalfoy 
<DracoMalfoy> foros ya hay, lo que dicen es juntar todos los foros de ubuntu en uno solo?
<EduardoR> si, en español
<PabloRubianes> los en castellano, en un foro en castellano
<PabloRubianes> no en ingles como ubuntuforums
<EduardoR> si, ok
<EduardoR> español latino
<DracoMalfoy> Ok bien, ahora: yo tengo un problema (expuesto anteriormente por 25 personas) y creo un post nuevo con el mismo problema, lo unico que logro es que respondan 26 veces lo mismo
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/ serviría, pero no recuerdo porque no nos querían
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, eso es complicado
<PabloRubianes> hay que usar otro dominio
<EduardoR> habría que usar ubuconla.org  :P
<EduardoR> no entendí DracoMalfoy 
<DracoMalfoy> digo que para mi, un foro no es practico 
<EduardoR> fb tampoco es práctico en eso
<EduardoR> estamos de acuerdo
<tabarez> pero mueve gente
<EduardoR> pero antes había soluciones que servían
<EduardoR> pero hay que aplicarles una regla de obsolecencia cuando no son aplicables
<tabarez> si... pero hay que buscar una solucion unificada
<EduardoR> las soluciones al ubuntu 9.10 no le servirían a anadie
<EduardoR> y el ex foro de ubuntu-uy estaba lleno de eso
<tabarez> redes sociales como medios de difusion o medios para compartir?
<EduardoR> en una wiki, se pone un banner que dice "informacion obsoleta, solo para referencia"
<danielmato> bueno, me retiro, toco ir a dormir
<EduardoR> mando a la lista los grupos con launchpad
<tabarez> qué es lo más importante? qué tiene mayor prioridad?
<danielmato> bytes
<EduardoR> hay distintas prioridades en diferentes problemas
<tabarez> decime cada uno de los problemas/asuntos
<EduardoR> ahora hicimos una movida de herramientas
<EduardoR> la gente se apunto y no estamos respondiendo
<EduardoR> nunca dieron bola, cuando dicen "yo quiero" , no hacemos nada
<EduardoR> dejamos para la reunion del lunes a ver que hacer...
<tabarez> de que se trata esa movida de herramientas?
<EduardoR> de hacer grupos de trabajo
<EduardoR> educacion, eventos, gráfica y desarrollo
<PabloRubianes> pero tienen que saber usar las herramientas del grupo
<PabloRubianes> osea
<EduardoR> una vez que lleganmos a un ente de educacion que se interese no damos bola
<PabloRubianes> wiki, launchpad, etc
<PabloRubianes> lo que estamos hablando hace rato
<tabarez> OK
<tabarez> +1
<DracoMalfoy> son muchas cosas hay que unificar como decian
<EduardoR> exacto, ahora eso es lo importante
<EduardoR> nos vamos por las ramas facilmente
<PabloRubianes> mucho
<PabloRubianes> y salen cosas que no estan planeadas ni se pueden hacer
<tabarez> cual de los grupos tiene mayor prioridad? pienso que lo de programacion lo podemos dejar de lado por un momento
<PabloRubianes> tabarez, los 4 ademas no son todos los grupos para toda la gente
<tabarez> tenemos que hacer algo que les ayude a los nuevos a familiarizarse con la wiki
<tabarez> ya se
<tabarez> tenemos que hacer algo que les ayude a los nuevos a familiarizarse con la wiki
<PabloRubianes> es el taller de nivelacion
<tabarez> pienso que launchpad es un poquito más complicado para el usuario novel
<PabloRubianes> tabarez, a ver
<tabarez> cuando lo hacemos?
<PabloRubianes> hay que conseguir lugar EduardoR ?
<EduardoR> videotutorial?
<EduardoR> con o sin maquinas?
<PabloRubianes> sin
<EduardoR> manv
<PabloRubianes> si
<EduardoR> con maquinas, arquitectura
<tabarez> +1
<PabloRubianes> 8?
<PabloRubianes> sin maquinas
<PabloRubianes> ni distracciones
<EduardoR> 8 que?
<PabloRubianes> el 8 de dic
<tabarez> me gusta
<EduardoR> podría ser, pero para mnav, tengo que pedir
<PabloRubianes> hay que conseguir lugar con proyector para el 8
<PabloRubianes> no se dondne
<PabloRubianes> pero sin maquinas, no son necesarias
<EduardoR> parece libre
<EduardoR> me fijé en el cronograma
<EduardoR> pido el 8/12 en el mnav
<PabloRubianes> si
<EduardoR> que tal un videotutorial de registro en launchpad para novatos?
<PabloRubianes> bueno quedamos asi
<PabloRubianes> a ver
<PabloRubianes> no entendieron algo
<PabloRubianes> este taller de nivelacion
<PabloRubianes> es para nosotros
<PabloRubianes> no para novatos
<PabloRubianes> es para la gente de ubuntu uy que va a ser parte de las comisiones
<PabloRubianes> no para gente nueva
<EduardoR> digo novatos en launchpad
<EduardoR> que se registren, nada mas
<PabloRubianes> los videos los hara la comision de educacion cuando este trabajando
<PabloRubianes> 93 personas pudieron registrarse en ubuntu uy tampoco estamos pidiendo calculo matematico de la nasa
<EduardoR> eso a este ritmo será el año que viene
<PabloRubianes> mi idea es que el 8 sea asi
<PabloRubianes> llamado a la gente que va a trabajar en las comisiones
<PabloRubianes> con los que vayan les ense;as launchpad y wiki
<PabloRubianes> despues "juntensen los grupos y hablen que van a hacer"
<EduardoR> eran grupos, no comisiones
<PabloRubianes> lo que sea
<EduardoR> jajaja
<EduardoR> suena con muy poca onda
<PabloRubianes> resusita a steve jobs
<PabloRubianes> y que le ponga onda
<PabloRubianes> que onda queres?
<PabloRubianes> no entiendo
<EduardoR> "comisión" suena a parlamento burocrático
<PabloRubianes> ta grupos
<PabloRubianes> pero lo que estoy hablando es del evento ese
<PabloRubianes> no del nombre que tiene esto
<EduardoR> ok
<PabloRubianes> el nombre no me importa en lo mas minimo
<EduardoR> ok, es para la gente de los grupos que se apuntó
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> o para la que quiere participar en los grupos
<EduardoR> entiendo perfectamente
<PabloRubianes> no para cualqueira
<PabloRubianes> es nivelar los grupos de ubuntu uy
<EduardoR> tampoco vas a dar bazaar para desarrollo en el mismo taller, se entiende
<DracoMalfoy> entonces en principio cualquiera se puede anotar a los grupos si luego va a haber nivelacion?
<PabloRubianes> DracoMalfoy, si cualquiera
<PabloRubianes> no son para superdotados
<PabloRubianes> :P
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, no 
<EduardoR> aunque intentemos que quede grabado o sepueda publicar
<PabloRubianes> lo basico de cada herramienta
<EduardoR> algo
<PabloRubianes> bazaar lo podemos hablar cuando se divida por grupo
<PabloRubianes> o ir viendolo en la lista de mail
<EduardoR> exacto
<PabloRubianes> ya estan los 4 grupos?
<EduardoR> si
<EduardoR> los 3
<EduardoR> el de grafica lo aguanté
<EduardoR> no hay nadie
<PabloRubianes> ta
<PabloRubianes> entonces
<EduardoR> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy-educacion y https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy-eventos
<PabloRubianes> hay que mandar sobre el llamado de formacion de los grupos los 3 links para que la gente se anote
<PabloRubianes> y ~ubuntu-uy-devs
<EduardoR> los pongo en las wiki de los grupos
<PabloRubianes> si
<EduardoR> estaba en eso, antes del chat
<PabloRubianes> y con vos comparto un doc asi armamos lo que vamos a decir
<PabloRubianes> te parece?
<EduardoR> pedí hacer merge con ~eduardor
<EduardoR> dale
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> viste el link que le pase a daniel?
<EduardoR> liquidamos la reunión?
<DracoMalfoy> set finish
<tabarez> si
<DracoMalfoy> no me decido en que grupo
<tabarez> pero antes les digo que manden alguna info a la lista de correo
<EduardoR> si, es la idea
<tabarez> y a FB
<EduardoR> :)
<tabarez> digo de los anteproyectos que acabamos de tratar en esta reunion
<PabloRubianes> que ante proyectos?
<PabloRubianes> las minutas las esta subiendo carlos al wiki el dia despues de las reuniones
<tabarez> OK, eso mismo, y dar un link de las minutas a FB
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> igual hay que cerrar el grupo de FB
<DracoMalfoy> Por que?
<tabarez> por lo del admin
<tabarez> no?
<tabarez> habria que hacer uno nuevo, en el que hayan 3 admin como minimo
<PabloRubianes> no
<DracoMalfoy> ah! OK! pero algo en FB tiene que haber
<PabloRubianes> hay que hacer una pagina
<PabloRubianes> no grupo
<tabarez> tipo una con "Me gusta"?
<PabloRubianes> si eso
<PabloRubianes> como ubuconla
<tabarez> pero para eso hay que generarle las ganas a la gente de salir de FB
<tabarez> y muchos sólo están en el FB
<EduardoR> no salen de fb
<EduardoR> es una página de fb
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> ademas otra
<PabloRubianes> cosa
<EduardoR> cambia ligeramente el sistema de administracion
<PabloRubianes> ser parte de ubuntu uy no es estar solo en el grupo de FB
<tabarez> eso es lo que estaría bueno inculcar
<EduardoR> Y propuesta loca: hacer pagina de FB de Ubuntu-uy para el consejo y autorizados, y dejar el grupo para preguntas, tipo foro?
<tabarez> o no?
<tabarez> mmm...
<DracoMalfoy> tengo una pregunta, disculpen la ignorancia pero....
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, si eso va a ser asi hasta que se pueda cerrar si se pudieron
<PabloRubianes> tabarez, si
<DracoMalfoy> qué hace un miembro de ubuntu uy en todo el año a no ser de los lanzamientos de las nuevas versiones?
<DracoMalfoy> o que deberia hacer?
<tabarez> DracoMalfoy informarse de las novedades, eventos, consejos, soluciones a problemas... etc
<EduardoR> van a havber grupos
<tabarez> no sé
<EduardoR> haber grupos de desarrollo, de educacion con manuales
<tabarez> los 3 o 4 grupod
<tabarez> de grafica y de eventos
<EduardoR> el de grafica y eventos con merchandisin 
<EduardoR> hay montones de cosas para hacer
<EduardoR> y organizar
<DracoMalfoy> no hay para aburrirse, como quien dice?
<EduardoR> la cosa es no cansarse, pasar la posta cuando uno está cansado
<EduardoR> porque eso pasa, FLISOL es una vez al año y cuando termina quedamos muertos y peleados por cualquier pavada
<PabloRubianes> ademas
<EduardoR> esta vez iremos a poner un stand, con lo que tengamos
<EduardoR> y un banner de UbuConLA
<PabloRubianes> la idea es intercambiar con gente de otros lados
<PabloRubianes> ayudar en el desarrollo de ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> y armar la ubuconla
<PabloRubianes> y dar soporte a nuevos
<PabloRubianes> y hacer propaganda
<PabloRubianes> y sigo?
<EduardoR> vamos a tener una ong...
<EduardoR> aporte$$$
<EduardoR> me caigo de sueño
<EduardoR> hago una minuta mañana
<EduardoR> algo mas?
<PabloRubianes> la hace carlos
<tabarez> nada mas
<DracoMalfoy> impecable
<EduardoR> se la mando a carlos y que la revise
<EduardoR> no se si tenia todo
<PabloRubianes> ok
<DracoMalfoy> que me estoy perdiendo el bailando
<EduardoR> bytes!
<tabarez> Cerramos?
<DracoMalfoy> nibbles!
<PabloRubianes> hasta luego
<DracoMalfoy> buenas noches!
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<tabarez> hasta el final!
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> andas por ahi?
<EduardoR> sip
<nramirezuy> buenas tarde
#ubuntu-uy 2012-11-21
<Fefo_> Hola!! 
<nramirezuy> buenos dias
<Fefo_> todo tranqui por aca,... 
<Jota> buenas, necesito una ayudita con un gadget que ando buscando hace tiempo
#ubuntu-uy 2012-11-22
<PabloRubianes> buenas noches
<EduardoR> hola
<PabloRubianes> todo bien
<PabloRubianes> carlos no venia
<EduardoR> me mando sms tambien
<PabloRubianes> y parece que mucha otra gente tampoco
<EduardoR> pedido el 8/12 en el mnav  HECHO
<EduardoR> no definí horario
<EduardoR> hola EuzkoArima !
<EuzkoArima> Hola, que tal
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> EuzkoArima, 
<EuzkoArima> que tal PabloRubianes
<EduardoR> aguantamos un poco a que venga mas gente?
<PabloRubianes> si
<EuzkoArima> +1
<PabloRubianes> igual no se que tanto tenemos para tratar
<PabloRubianes> la idea es no perder el habito de reunirnos
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, nadie mando mails a ubuconla2013@ubuconla.org no?
<EduardoR> si, yo mandé preguntando qien estaba leyendo ese mal...
<EduardoR> nadie respondió :(
<EduardoR> *ese mail...
<PabloRubianes> lo acabo de configurar
<EduardoR> encontraste mi mail?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> el de hola?
<EduardoR> jejeje, muy original, no?
<EduardoR> al menos hay spam?
<PabloRubianes> nop
<PabloRubianes> solo ese mail
<EduardoR> bueno, al menos sabemos que funciona :P
<EduardoR> Entre tanto... estamos en contacto con la persona que hace estos sitios, para el diseño del sitio ubuconLA 6HuhmqFSdvhT
<EduardoR> webmail ubuconla2013@ubuconla.org
<EduardoR> Password: 7gLN2gIwT3CI
<EduardoR> opsss
<EuzkoArima> a cambiar clave :P
<PabloRubianes> a pero mas bol..... no podes ser no?
<PabloRubianes> :P
<PabloRubianes> brb
<PabloRubianes> ya vuelvo
<EduardoR> sa-la-do
<EduardoR> pero era un pass que no paso verguenza 
<EduardoR> 123456 no era
<EuzkoArima> lol
<EduardoR> ya lo cambie
<EduardoR> ya ya ya pasó
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, buena buena
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, \o
<EduardoR> decía que el diseñador hace estos sites http://www.grupotriton.com/web
<EduardoR> lo peor que el Enter estaba copiado también, asi que se envió sin avisar... jajaj
<PabloRubianes> volvi
<EduardoR> Yo por pasar esos datos a un lugar mas ordenado y seguro, los mandé!
<EduardoR> les gustan mis password :-]
<Z37A> el día que decido conectarme telecentro me deja sin Internet, por suerte tengo el celu con full 3g
<EuzkoArima> que tal Z37A
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<EduardoR> hola Z37A 
<PabloRubianes> el problema de la puntualidad me parece que es latina
<PabloRubianes> :P
<EduardoR> eso es ser redundante
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, EduardoR habia reunion hoy?
<PabloRubianes> si hace media hora
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, :O
 * SergioMeneses viendo TWD
<PabloRubianes> la unica novedad es que ningun loco todavia manifesto la intension de participar en el sistema de sponsors
<PabloRubianes> y estamos en contacto con alquien que podria hacer el dise;o de la pagina y el evento
<Z37A> paren no era a las 22 UTC-2?
<PabloRubianes> -3
<PabloRubianes> -2 no puede ser porque eso aca ya son las 12
<Z37A> Hugh que nabo eso es 21 hs UTC-3 jajajaj
<PabloRubianes> mande el link
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, que se necesita?
<Z37A> la diferencia horaria me marea!
<SergioMeneses> para el contacto
<EuzkoArima> al telefeno (regreso en breve)
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, de que?
<SergioMeneses> <PabloRubianes> la unica novedad es que ningun loco todavia manifesto la intension de participar en el sistema de sponsors
<SergioMeneses> eso
<EduardoR> quizás no lo comprendieron muy bien
<PabloRubianes> y que el contacto se comunique con ubuconla2013@ubuconla.org
<PabloRubianes> estan las intrucciones en donde se hizo el aviso
<PabloRubianes> no fue claro?
<EduardoR> tambien puede ser que solo lo estén pensando
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, la verdad yo no he mirado bien... pues no soy el contacto de mi tam
<SergioMeneses> team
<PabloRubianes> la idea es que lo haga el contacto del team por un formalismo
<PabloRubianes> pero todo el team tiene que estas de acuerdo
<SergioMeneses> claro
<EuzkoArima> volvi
<EuzkoArima> obvio del loco argento nos prendemos (tema sponsors) pero seguro no hicimos la formal (para variar)
<PabloRubianes> jaja me imagine que argentina si iban a estar
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, colombia tambien no?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si esa es la idea
<SergioMeneses> mañana aprovecho y llamo a Andres para comentarle
<SergioMeneses> él es el contact
<PabloRubianes> la idea es tener las cosas lo mas formales posibles sobretodo en el tema plata
<SergioMeneses> seguro
<PabloRubianes> otro tema es el llamado a charlas
<EuzkoArima> en este lado del charco lo hablo con unimix para formarlizarlo
<PabloRubianes> ya lo tenemos listo, en base al del 2012 
<PabloRubianes> y estariamos en condiciones de largarlo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, confirmando otros teams uedes pedir charlas
<SergioMeneses> pienso
<EuzkoArima> llamado a charlas: comité evaluador: habíamos quedado en que lo formara gente local, no ?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, el problema que los que hablen seguro que tienen que venir a uruguay
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, eso si
<PabloRubianes> y tienen que pagarse ellos la venida
<SergioMeneses> por eso te digo los que vallan a ir 
<PabloRubianes> lo que si necesitamos difusion de los locos para avisos y anuncios
<EuzkoArima> A no ser que su loco con los sponsor se lo pague
<PabloRubianes> EuzkoArima, la plata que consiga el loco la usa el loco como le paresca
<EuzkoArima> exacto, y esa es una de las posiblidades
<SergioMeneses> seguro
<PabloRubianes> pero como mejor les paresca
<PabloRubianes> :)
<PabloRubianes> a ver si ven el llamado?
<PabloRubianes> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1r09L2vnMSs_gQKgKvaVJTJL6dxqKvCKtiRm9bcuap8k/edit
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, es publico o necesito permisos?
<PabloRubianes> es publico
<PabloRubianes> no se puede editar
<SergioMeneses> ok
<PabloRubianes> igual iba a compiarlo en mails a la lista y en fb y g+
<PabloRubianes> EuzkoArima, aparecio la cuenta de twitter?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, tenes a la mano lo de los sponsor
<PabloRubianes> un seg
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, deberiamos tambien hacer mas ruido por el planet
<SergioMeneses> btw
<EuzkoArima> PabloRubianes no se, lo iba a contactar unimix, pero ahora mismo lo estoy chateando
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, https://plus.google.com/u/0/114974520198014751258/posts/Nb3zPU82QjC
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, +1
<PabloRubianes> si les parece bien lo que dice el llamado ma;ana lo largamos
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, EuzkoArima EduardoR que paso al fin con el apoyo de canonical?
<SergioMeneses> eso se cayo?
<PabloRubianes> todavia no dijeron nada
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, lo del sponsor me parece interesante
<SergioMeneses> hacer mas difusion de ello
<EuzkoArima> SergioMeneses no tengo noticias de ese tema
<PabloRubianes> yo lo mande a las listas y no llego
<PabloRubianes> no?
<PabloRubianes> a ubuconla, ubuntu-es-loco, ubuntu-loco-contacts
<PabloRubianes> creo que copie a todas esas
<PabloRubianes> y en las paginas de g+ y fb
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, excelente
<PabloRubianes> pero eso fue hace dias
<PabloRubianes> se ve que a las listas no llego
<EuzkoArima> con respecto a la cuenta twitter de ubuconla, quien creíamos la había creado ... no fue !!!
<EduardorEnCocina> quizás sería mejor hacer una página web , no un google doc
<EuzkoArima> Z37A vos recordas quien la creo (la cuenta twitter) ?
<PabloRubianes> EduardorEnCocina, si, la comparti
<PabloRubianes> pero si va a ir a una web
<EduardorEnCocina> ok
<PabloRubianes> les parecio bien el llamado?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ya que lo veo si
<EuzkoArima> Si, el llamado me parece bien
<PabloRubianes> ok
<PabloRubianes> asi que ma;ana sale
<EduardorEnCocina> de rompecocos, si alguien propone dar una charla por videoconferencia?
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> las charlas son presenciales
<PabloRubianes> si no viene lo lamento
<PabloRubianes> pero como anda la internet aca
<EduardorEnCocina> no podría quedar a considerar
<PabloRubianes> es pa que se caiga todo
<PabloRubianes> El autor de cada una de las conferencias que sean seleccionadas deberán participar presencialmente como oradores en el evento.
<Z37A> Eusko, perdona colgué es incómodo IRC en el celu! ni idea quien la había creado
<SergioMeneses> ademas el que las ponencias sean presenciales le da mas seriedad al evento
<PabloRubianes> EduardorEnCocina, eso lo dicidimos en el 2012 y va a seguir asi
<EduardorEnCocina> y si es  Mark?...
<PabloRubianes> tampoco
<EuzkoArima> Z37A ok seguiremos averiguando
<PabloRubianes> que se tome el avion
<PabloRubianes> >P
<SergioMeneses> :O
<Z37A> yo me sumo con algunas charlas, tengo una semana de vacaciones así que puedo usarlas para conocer Montevideo y estar en la ubucon
<EduardorEnCocina> +1
<EuzkoArima> +1
<SergioMeneses> excelente
<PabloRubianes> Z37A, y podes conseguir guias turisticos bastante baratos :P
<PabloRubianes> o por lo menos piques
<Z37A> genial! también tengo familia allá así que tengo un almuerzo de arriba por lo menos! ahh voy con auto 
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> esperemos que sea en un lugar facil de llegar
<SergioMeneses> Z37A, afortunado
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, dijo que nos paseaba
<PabloRubianes> jajja
<PabloRubianes> no hay problema
<PabloRubianes> :P
<Z37A> en el escape de Europa mi familia terminó en Argentina, Uruguay, Brasil y EEUU, aparte de quedar algún que otro en España, mal que mal mínimo un almuerzo de arriba tengo ahí!
<PabloRubianes> jajjaa
<PabloRubianes> bueno la vamos dejando por aca no?
<PabloRubianes> proxima semana puntual? :P
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, seguro
<Z37A> hay fechas de para cuando presentar la lista de charlas?
<PabloRubianes> si en los primeros dias de abril
<PabloRubianes> asi se hace publicidad con las charlas
<PabloRubianes> y los expositores
<PabloRubianes> entrevistas y esas manos
<PabloRubianes> asi se hacen famosos
<PabloRubianes> :P
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, publicar en el planet todo tambien
<SergioMeneses> asi hacemos arto ruido
<PabloRubianes> is
<PabloRubianes> si
<EduardorEnCocina> :)
<Z37A> ok, así reciclo alguna y preparó algo nuevo, siempre si o si ubuntu, y temas genéricos?
<SergioMeneses> Z37A, jaja reciclo
<PabloRubianes> se supone
<Z37A> hay que reciclar muchachos! la ecología lo necesita!
<PabloRubianes> jajjajaja
<PabloRubianes> mas o menos los temas de la del 2012
<SergioMeneses> :OP
<SergioMeneses> innovar muchachos
<SergioMeneses> a mi me gustaria una charla de packing
<SergioMeneses> de paso aprendo a hacer ppa's
<PabloRubianes> bien! esa es buena
<Z37A> si quieren que de de desarrollo tengo una mala, se me van a cagar de hambre, hoy empaquete mi primer deb y gracias a alien, fue un rpm modificarlo y a deb! eso es un gran logro para mi
<PabloRubianes> jajajjaj
<Z37A> pero me dieron la idea de una de scripting básico en bash!
<Z37A> bash script si manejo!
<EduardorEnCocina> es algo
<EduardorEnCocina> bash empaquetado?
<Z37A> mañana para bash y punto
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<Z37A> jajaja no me salgas con cosa rara Che
<SergioMeneses> yo maneje algo de bazzar en estos dias
<SergioMeneses> pero si voy a hacer la tarea de aprender a hacer un ppa
<EduardorEnCocina> esa me interesaba, meter bash en ppa
<SergioMeneses> y un .deb
<SergioMeneses> aunque estoy seguro que PabloRubianes sabe de ello
<PabloRubianes> el deb... como que con quickly salen solos :P
<PabloRubianes> bazaar si, es lo mas grande que hay
<EduardorEnCocina> aunque nunca logramos deshacer una version
<Z37A> muchachos la sala IRC es en español! no empiecen con otros idiomas! jajajaja y le dedicó a informática, que mundo triste!
<EduardorEnCocina> jejeje
<Z37A> una vuelta use bazaar para subir un viejo proyecto en php a lqunchpad, es una masa esa herramienta
<EduardorEnCocina> yo sigo probando sudo apt-get a-life
<Z37A> jaja esa es buena!
<EduardorEnCocina> no encontré el repositorio :(
<SergioMeneses> EduardorEnCocina, lol
<Z37A> gente, yo los voy dejando, nada me embolsa más que escribir tanto en pantalla táctil, y el cliente IRC este apesta! cuando la próxima, lunes? voy a intentar asistir, 21 hs argentina no?
<SergioMeneses> EduardorEnCocina, eso tiene un ppa o q?
<SergioMeneses> Z37A, vale estamos en contacto
<PabloRubianes> Z37A, 22 de arf
<PabloRubianes> arg
<PabloRubianes> 23 de uruguay
<Z37A> mejor así me da tiempo de salir a caminar/correr, no me da la cara pa decir correr solamente!!!!! jajaja chau
<EduardorEnCocina> je
<EuzkoArima> de paso, algún tema más para tratar ?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, 20 de Colombia
<PabloRubianes> EuzkoArima, no que tenemos que hacer mas publicidad nomas
<EduardoR> subimos el llamado a charlas a la pagina
<PabloRubianes> vamos a ver si con el dise;ador que encontramos hacemos banners y cosas para blogs y redes sociales
<PabloRubianes> tenemos que ver el tema del sitio nuevo
<PabloRubianes> voy a trabajar en eso
<EuzkoArima> PabloRubianes ok
<EduardoR> + camisetas :)
<EduardoR> estudiando lo de los posavasos
<EduardoR> lo mio es el merchandising :)
<PabloRubianes> si una cantidad de merchandising increible :P
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<SergioMeneses> yo quiero camisa!
<SergioMeneses> asi no valla
<PabloRubianes> ya te dije que quiero el portavaso de "Kernel Panic" y no me haces caso
<EduardoR> paaa!!!!
<EduardoR> esa tenia que conseguirla
<EduardoR> una buena imagen
<EduardoR> hay que provocarla en Virtualbox
<EduardoR> con poca ram quizás revienta el kernel, no?
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, yo tengo una foto no mas de ese error
<EduardoR> pero tiene que ser perfecta de calidad
<SergioMeneses> no se
<SergioMeneses> no tanto
<SergioMeneses> que recuerde... tocaria buscarla
<PabloRubianes> jajaj
<EduardoR> quizás hay algún comando graciosos que lo provoca
<EduardoR> había un salvapantallas....
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, EduardoR donde sera la ubucon?
<SergioMeneses> una universidad?
<PabloRubianes> montevideo
<SergioMeneses> lol
<PabloRubianes> si es el plan
<PabloRubianes> pero no esta confirmada
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, esta trabajando en ello
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, y EduardoR andan hoy especialmente alertas
<EduardoR> El tentativo es Facultar de Arquitectura de la Universisdad de la República
<EduardoR> *Facultad
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, suena bien
<EduardoR> alias FArq
<EduardoR> es GRANDE
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, PabloRubianes y luego integracion en punta del este
<SergioMeneses>  \o/
<PabloRubianes> no no
<PabloRubianes> en punta del este solo hay casas caras
<PabloRubianes> :P
<EduardoR> no, un tour se puede
<EduardoR> Si nuestro amigo Eventurismo se pone las pilas...
<PabloRubianes> pero solo el domingo para eso no da
<PabloRubianes> vamos a andar como pedo
<EduardoR> Si Naudy tiene camiseta de Colonia-Uruguay, Sergio lo menos que tenga de Punta del Este ;)
<PabloRubianes> jajajaja
<EduardoR> Naudy se hizo todo un FLISOL allá con la camiseta de Colonia
<EduardoR> tiene montones de fotos
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, conoces a Naudy? el de Venezuela?
<EduardoR> no lo podía creer
<EduardoR> si, ese mismo
<SergioMeneses> mira este mundo como es de pequeño
<EduardoR> pasó por Colonia por un evento en Buenos Aires
<EuzkoArima> Estimados, los voy dejando, mañana arranca temprano mi dia
<EduardoR> asi que la de Punta del Este es la que te falta 
<SergioMeneses> EuzkoArima, perfecto
<EduardoR> bueno, bytes!
<PabloRubianes> bueno me voy yendo
<PabloRubianes> ma;ana mando el llamado
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, PabloRubianes vamos a ver si alcanzo a ir
<SergioMeneses> esperemos que si
<PabloRubianes> y el mail al consejo
<EduardoR> punta del este son 2 horas!
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, dale yo tambien ya casi salgo
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<EduardoR> ok, es invierno, no está tan bueno...
<EduardoR> chau, estoy locoooooo
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<EduardoR> es oceánico, puede ser terrible 
<EduardoR> frío mal
<EduardoR> y viento, lo peor
<EduardoR> dejemos de soñar, es complicado 
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<EduardoR> pero hay casino
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> yo me conformo con un asado
 * SergioMeneses mira a PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, eso seguro
<PabloRubianes> es verdad en invierno punta del este es un pueblo fantasma
<PabloRubianes> el domingo ibamos a hacer un asado para la organizacion
<PabloRubianes> para festejar el gran ubucon
<EduardoR> suena mejor!
<PabloRubianes> compramos unos cajones de cerveza
<PabloRubianes> unos cuantos quilos de carne tomate y lechuga
<PabloRubianes> y listo
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, y alguien que se sepa unas canciones de murga y descabarrancamos :P
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, suena excelente
<SergioMeneses> vos tocas la guitarra y EduardoR canta
<EduardoR> jajaja, noooooooo
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, pero no cualquiera canta murga, tenes que estar borrachi
<EduardoR> solo teclados, pero QWERTY
<PabloRubianes> borracho
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<PabloRubianes> no EduardoR ?
<EduardoR> ni borracho
<PabloRubianes> jajajjajaja
<PabloRubianes> bueno me retiro saludos
<PabloRubianes> y quedamos en contacto
<EduardoR> me fui tambien
<EduardoR> bytes!
<nramirezuy> 2
<CarlosNeyPastor> 3 te digo que es 3.
<CarlosNeyPastor> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas?
<nramirezuy> todo bien
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, tomando café y peleando con una impresora...
<nramirezuy> yo me peleo con una planilla, para armar un categorizador
<CarlosNeyPastor> opa!
<CarlosNeyPastor> encoro dibertido el jueves ehh!!
<nramirezuy> deja
<nramirezuy> quieto
<nramirezuy> te mandan un xls lleno de clave valor
<nramirezuy> tenes q andar arreglando a mano, para despues exportarlo a csv y q sea util
<CarlosNeyPastor> que lindo..
<nramirezuy> es precioso jaja
<nramirezuy> lo mas lindo es parsear telefonos de paises q nisiquiera podes pronunciar xD
<CarlosNeyPastor> ajjaajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> mete onda eso!!
<nramirezuy> Los temas propuestos para el evento son: 
<nramirezuy> estas serian la charlas ya confirmadas?
<somosbarrigas> no cuento con esa información
<nramirezuy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConLA/LlamadoCharlas2013
#ubuntu-uy 2012-11-23
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, como vamos
<PabloRubianes> hola SergioMeneses como andas?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, bien bien y vos?
<PabloRubianes> acabo de hacer un post del UbuConLA en el planet
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<SergioMeneses> :)
<SergioMeneses> un seg voy por una ducha
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> magu42, como andas valor!!
<magu42> como andas !!!  PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> todo bien
<magu42> subí algo a la wiki del ubuntu pizza , pero no pude con los saltos de linea , si los podés arreglar
<PabloRubianes> ahora me fijo
<magu42> me quedan  a  b c  todo de corrido
<PabloRubianes> link?
<magu42> uuhh  
<magu42> pará
<magu42> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/Eventos/Ubuntu-pizza%20noviembre%202012
<magu42> el help no me ayudó nada PabloRubianes 
<magu42> :-(
<magu42> y los ojos rojos de la foto no eran rojos , eran blancos  , igual que grande el gimp!!!
<PabloRubianes> tenes que usar 
<PabloRubianes> *
<PabloRubianes> para hacer los puntos
<magu42> ahhh , que bol
<magu42> y donde van jeje
<PabloRubianes> mira ahora
<magu42> yendo
<magu42> quedó impecable , pero no me deja autenticarme para ver como hiciste , yá lo veré
<magu42> de lujo PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> ja si es con *
<magu42> cuanto me deje entrar , aprendo 
<magu42> +1
<magu42> PabloRubianes, ahora si me dejo autentificarme y le vi , D+ , no lo entendí en el help , quedó como debería , gracias 
<PabloRubianes> tenes que hacer niveles con *
<PabloRubianes> y eso te varia los colores
<PabloRubianes> viste que hay blancos y negros
<PabloRubianes> ?
<PabloRubianes> y si pones (*) te pone un logo de ubuntu
<magu42> yá veo PabloRubianes . tengo que leer más el help
<magu42> ubuntu member en la sala y no conozco de donde es
<magu42> otro en realidad 
<PabloRubianes> hola viperhoot de donde sos?
<viperhoot> Hola PabloRubianes , Perú
<PabloRubianes> todo bien?
<magu42> buenas noches viperhoot 
<viperhoot> magu42: o/
<PabloRubianes> bienvenido! :P
<viperhoot> si, llegando a casa, todo en orden ;)
<PabloRubianes> si por domir
<magu42> un member peruano por acá  D+
<PabloRubianes> sino voy a ir como walking dead a trabajar
<viperhoot> hehehe aquí apenas y es 9:42 pm :P
<viperhoot> recién salgo de la universidad de hecho
<PabloRubianes> aca son 12:42 am
<magu42> jaja  acá 00:42
<viperhoot> uhh a trasnochar !
<viperhoot> y que tal, como andan las cosas en ubuntu-uy ?
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: pong!
<magu42> más movido que nunca viperhoot 
<magu42> por suerte
<viperhoot> cómo así? muchas actividades?
<PabloRubianes> si muchas
<PabloRubianes> pero tenemos que organizarnos mejor :P
<viperhoot> genial
<PabloRubianes> sino se descontrola
<viperhoot> ubuntu-pe está en pausa post-uds
<viperhoot> a ver si por aquí volvemos al activismo pronto ;)
<magu42> no hay que dejar que la gente se enfrie 
<PabloRubianes> si aca como nadie fue no se paro nada
<viperhoot> eso nunca
<PabloRubianes> y tenemos que no parar por verano
<PabloRubianes> que siempre es un problema
<viperhoot> siempre se mantienen las listas y los foros afortunadamente
<viperhoot> PabloRubianes: por ?
<viperhoot> temporada de vacaciones en verano verdad?
<PabloRubianes> si
<magu42> por acá nos gustá salir de pizza y rompernos la boca hablando de SL  jaja
<PabloRubianes> en uruguay el anio termina en noviembre y empieza en abril
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> + o - 
<viperhoot> jajajaj no muy diferente que aquí, terminamos a inicios de diciembre por las fiestas
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, oe oe
 * viperhoot les invita a pasarse un rato por https://www.google.com/takeaction/
<SergioMeneses> lo traje con el pensamiento
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: o/
<PabloRubianes> viperhoot, firme ayer
<PabloRubianes> :P
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, viperhoot es dante 
<viperhoot> hehehe no está de más difundirlo ;)
<PabloRubianes> ahhh
<PabloRubianes> ahora me suena un poco mas SergioMeneses 
<viperhoot> gracias ! :P
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<viperhoot> el que le atinó al juego de los peluches a la primera :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, una pregunta respeco al formulario, que es el IBAN number?
<SergioMeneses> aaa si el peluche, eso estaba arreglado
<viperhoot> el IBAN es un código internacional interbancario, básicamente para transferencias internacionales entre banco, pero OJO , algunos bancos no soportan eso
<viperhoot> y te ofrecen una alternativa llamada SWIFT code
<viperhoot> que es mas o menos lo mismo
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si ese si lo tengo ya
<SergioMeneses> es mas facil de conseguir xD
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: El Banco de Bogotá (BBOG), banco colombiano (CO) en Bogotá (BB) tiene el código SWIFT BBOGCOBBXXX.
<viperhoot> o así dice la wikisanta
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, no
<SergioMeneses> yo tengo cuenta en bancolombia
<SergioMeneses> http://www.theswiftcodes.com/colombia/
<viperhoot> PabloRubianes: SergioMeneses a ver si un día retomamos los hangouts y hacemos algo como un ubuntuonair en español ;)
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> es la idea
<PabloRubianes> ahora ando medio complicado con la organizacion de UbuConLA
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, PabloRubianes por hay hablamos algo con chiliculi
<PabloRubianes> pero estamos planeando eso con SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> de hecho tengo un hangout on air ahorita con ellos
<SergioMeneses> para hablar del proceso de aprovacion
<viperhoot> quien es chiliculi ?
<viperhoot> que gracioso ese nick
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, es el contact de ubuntu-mx
<viperhoot> ah entiendo, no me vuelvo a reír :D
<viperhoot> sería la voz, PabloRubianes para cuando es la ubucon ?
<PabloRubianes> 7 y 8 junio 2013
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, tengo tantas cosas en planes
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, tienen que mejorar los horarios aca son las 00:55
<viperhoot> PabloRubianes: suerte con todo lo que se viene, debe ser una carga tremenda
<SergioMeneses> oe la uds de mayo sera en vacouber canada
<SergioMeneses> no se si asi se escribe
<SergioMeneses> xD
<PabloRubianes> como sabes que es en canada?
<PabloRubianes> donde dice???
 * PabloRubianes quiere ir
<PabloRubianes> :P
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, los contactos
<SergioMeneses> pero aun no es oficial
<SergioMeneses> eso puede cambiar
<viperhoot> sería genial
<viperhoot> pero mayo es imposible para mi
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, en su hoja porque aparece esto: "Write ID number on each receipt. Circle this number for expenses which are missing a receipt." en la mia no
<SergioMeneses> o al menos en la que envio Marianna
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, no veo mensaje de twitter con el post de la ubucon a no ser por el feed del planet y benjamin
<PabloRubianes> yo lo vi tampoco
<PabloRubianes> capaz que el twitter no esta andando
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: ah, es que tienes que poner un círculo en aquellos gastos de los que no tienes ticket
<viperhoot> como tu trámite en embajada
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si pero esa leyenda no aparece en mi hoja de calculo
 * SergioMeneses piensa que viperhoot lo puso hay
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: CIERTO ! eso aparece como nota en el campo ID , pero era tan pequeño el espacio que tuve que copiarlo en una celda para leerlo completo
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, vale
<PabloRubianes> bueno SergioMeneses y viperhoot cuando hagamos los on air
<PabloRubianes> tienen que ser minimo 2 horas mas temprano
<PabloRubianes> :P
<viperhoot> PabloRubianes: cuando quieran mientras sea un fin de semana ;)
<PabloRubianes> sino aca no entra nadie
<PabloRubianes> sino puede ser un fin de semana
<PabloRubianes> de tarde
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, clao
<SergioMeneses> un fds
<PabloRubianes> eso seria bueno 
<PabloRubianes> una vez cada 15 dias o un mes
<SergioMeneses> de hecho ya vamos a empezar
<SergioMeneses> no se vallan
<viperhoot> 2 al mes!
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, son la 1 de la ma;ana
<PabloRubianes> URL SergioMeneses ?
<SergioMeneses> la unaQ
<PabloRubianes> la url de youtube donde van a estar onair
<PabloRubianes> no van a estar ahora?
<SergioMeneses> si si
<SergioMeneses> pero chili me dice q mejor un hangout normal
<PabloRubianes> ahhh pense que transmitian
<PabloRubianes> bueno me voy a dormi
<PabloRubianes> r
<PabloRubianes> ma;ana hablamos mejor SergioMeneses y vemos si se puede mejorar el horario
<viperhoot> PabloRubianes: suerte, ya discutimos luego la idea de forma más clara ;)
<PabloRubianes> ;-)
<PabloRubianes> viperhoot, y estamos buscando gente que se integre a la organizacion de ubuconla
<PabloRubianes> a distancia tambien sirve
<PabloRubianes> ;-)
<SergioMeneses> listo
<SergioMeneses> invitados viperhoot PabloRubianes 
<viperhoot> PabloRubianes: hora de averiguar gente 
<PabloRubianes> viperhoot, ademas en peru pueden entrar en el sistema de sponsore
<PabloRubianes> sponsoreo
<viperhoot> PabloRubianes: cómo así ?
<PabloRubianes> en las paginas de ubuconla de FB y G+ hay info sobre eso
<viperhoot> a revisar
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, PabloRubianes https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/ec73dde4c56cae8cfe449a99a1aa87236f47ac4c?authuser=0&hl=en#
<PabloRubianes> viperhoot, https://plus.google.com/u/0/114974520198014751258/posts/Nb3zPU82QjC
<SergioMeneses> sponsors https://plus.google.com/u/0/114974520198014751258/posts/Nb3zPU82QjC
<viperhoot> dame un segundo
<PabloRubianes> ahi tenes la info de los sponsors
<PabloRubianes> saludos a todos!
<viperhoot> leo leo
<viperhoot> PabloRubianes: ya coordinamos con más calma en estos días, debe empezar a ganar el sueño por allá
<magu42> nas noches  members :-)
<PabloRubianes> si jejeje, si las reuniones de ubuconla son los miercoles a las 22 -3utc, pero estoy mandando links con horarios a la lista de ubuconla
<viperhoot> me suscribo ahora 
<PabloRubianes> creo que es launchpad.net/~ubuconla
<PabloRubianes> o sin el ~
<PabloRubianes> nunca me acuerdo
<PabloRubianes> pero es una de esas
<PabloRubianes> :P
<PabloRubianes> bueno saludos! y que pasen bien, quedamos en contacto
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, saludos
<SergioMeneses> como va la lucha?
<PabloRubianes> bien vos?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, bien bien
<SergioMeneses> aqui en la casa
<SergioMeneses> con un calor horrible... calentamiento global!
<SergioMeneses> :S
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> pense que en colombia siempre hacia calor
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEntusiastas
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, no... depende de la ciudad
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, la documentacion esta bastante completa ya
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEntusiastas/Documentacion
<SergioMeneses> y varios en Español
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> hay que ver que mas hay que crear / traducir
<SergioMeneses> ayer con chili adelantamos un resto
<PabloRubianes> van a usar a entusiastas?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, seria algo de testing
<SergioMeneses> como asi a usar?
<PabloRubianes> porque no estaba claro si ibamos a usar la estructura de entusiastas o no
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si
<SergioMeneses> a dante le gusto la idea
<SergioMeneses> estamos 4 locos bastante activos
<SergioMeneses> creo que es un buen comienzo
<PabloRubianes> me parece bien
<SergioMeneses> ademas esta: PabloRubianes - developer, dante - traducciones, chili - creo que anda con bugsquad o algo asi y SergioMeneses el de lo pasteles :D
<PabloRubianes> a mi pa developer me falta
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, hay miramos
<SergioMeneses> igual la guia en español no demora en salir
<PabloRubianes> si 
<PabloRubianes> eso estoy esperando
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<EduardoR> hola
<javlop> Hola Eduardo, y todos
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> ahora si
<javlop> Me presento, soy Javier López
<EduardoR> SergioMeneses: no es de aqui y ubuntulog es un bot
<EduardoR> le mando un sms a pablo
<SergioMeneses> SergioMeneses, javlop hey hey
<javlop> ok
<EduardoR> no es de aqui pero está siempre atento ;)
<EduardoR> javlop es nuestro futuro disñador web :)
<EduardoR> Pablo Rubianes, quien es el otro integrante del desarrollo web no está cerca de una compu
<EduardoR> es programador principalmente, como yo
<javlop> je je, encantado de ayudar en lo que se necesite, y me sea posible
<javlop> asterismo quién es?
<EduardoR> si has visto la mayoría de las paginas Ubuntu, tienen la misma estética
<javlop> sí, lo cual creo esta correcto sea así
<EduardoR> la banda naranja arriba
<EduardoR> sin dudas
<EduardoR> pero http://www.ubuconla.org/ está medio raro
<EduardoR> habría que rehacer esa plantilla
<EduardoR> adamás que está cortada
<EduardoR> la hicieron de un ancho fijo
<EduardoR> en http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/ ocupa el ancho entero
<EduardoR> del monitor
<javlop> usan algún CMS? o son phps sin bd?
<EduardoR> aún estamos con PHP pelado
<EduardoR> tuvimos varios problemas con Drupal
<EduardoR> era viejo
<javlop> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/ esta mucho mejor estoy investigando ahora
<EduardoR> y estuve viendo problemas similares con Wordpress, no se si volver a intentar
<javlop> yo con Drupal intentaría con confianza, soporto varios sitios con el
<EduardoR> de hecho la actividad es muy elemental como para meter un tremendo paquete para publicar cada tanto un post elemental
<javlop> eso es cierto
<EduardoR> Yo hice esto http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/blog.php
<javlop> pero primero a lo primero, ver cual es la info
<EduardoR> pero es extremadamente elemental
<EduardoR> ok, ni sabemos
<EduardoR> el site de ubuconla debería ser mas de lo que es
<EduardoR> pero no se si sería como para un foto de todo el mundo
<EduardoR> la idea es que se hagan posts propios
<EduardoR> y quizás respuestas, nada mas
<EduardoR> yo haría que las respuestas sean de redes sociales
<EduardoR> y evitaría complicarme
<EduardoR> con el registro de usuario y todo eso
<EduardoR> no se necesita mucho
<EduardoR> de hecho el banner de esa foto es de 2011, hay que sacarla YA
<EduardoR> en realidad no nos pusimos en serio
<EduardoR> pero si empezamos con el llamado a charlas de evento 2013, como que eso ya lo tenemos que actualizar
<EduardoR> que te parece?
<javlop> ya te comento ...
<EduardoR> Está en un cpanel y actualizamos con ftp y habría phpmyadmin para bd, si se necesitan
<javlop> creo que lo mejor es juntarnos, parece simple, pero con lapíz, papel y bocetando juntos sintonizamos ideas y saldrá mejor
<javlop> en el 2013 es en universidad austral o eso quedo del anterior tmb?
<EduardoR> en junio del 2012, ya pasó
<EduardoR> el proximo es lugar a confirmar
<EduardoR> pero todo pinta que será la FArq
<javlop> EduCas esta metiendo lindo :)
<EduardoR> de hecho la foto que debería estar (pero no arriba) es la de aqui http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/blog.php?id=29471249
<EduardoR> jaja, si soy socio de Educass, pero hay que estarle encima, porque se olvida
<SergioMeneses> que pena responder tarde pero ando en el trabajo
<SergioMeneses> es un gusto conocer javlop 
<SergioMeneses> :D
<javlop> hola sergio, un gusto
<EduardoR> El Consejo de Ubuntu Uruguay es de 5, y lograr reunirnos todos, es un triunfo, jeje
<EduardoR> El mail con lo de los grupos fue a la direccion del CDI, pero quizás se perdió la relevancia de la parte gráfica
<EduardoR> de hecho la agregue a última hora
<javlop> con qué de los grupos?
<EduardoR> hay gente que no son diseñadores y se agregan a todo, es triste pero no era la idea que se sumaran a tirar garabatos sin criterio
<EduardoR> esto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/Grupos
<EduardoR> son 4 grupos
<EduardoR> con su correspondiente lista de mails y organizacion en Launchpad
<EduardoR> solo que la gente no entiende que relacion hay entre Launchpad y Ubuntu
<EduardoR> Launchpad es la plataforma de colaboracion
<EduardoR> y algunos creen que es un proyecto demoníaco de Canonical para robarte el alma
<EduardoR> es igual que SourceForge, pero es para proyectos de Ubuntu
<javlop> sí, el problema viene por el lado de lo complicado que es eso. En mi caso soy medio raro porque vengo de sistemas y me dedico al diseño, pero para el resto de los diseñadores, y publico en general, es dificil comprender 
<EduardoR> y como es el proveedor de utentificacion, es imprescindible registrarse
<EduardoR> hay que registrarse como en cualquier foto, escribes tu mail, recibes una confirmacion, ok, link y listo
<EduardoR> *en cualquier FORO
<javlop> por quizas es mejor que los grupos se formen de manera más directa, yo no prometo exito pero trato de buscar gente en el CDI
<EduardoR> Es que si no usan Launchpad es como que no sirve la movida
<javlop> claro! es solo explicarlo bien y lo más gráfico posible
<EduardoR> 1) no tiene sentido "no-registrase", es gratis.
<EduardoR> 2) no te roban el alma
<EduardoR> te lo aseguro, ajajja
<javlop> je je, google me roba el alma con el android, buscador y mail y me dejo robar
<EduardoR> FAcebook, puede ser, pero LAunchpad solo te pide el nombre y el mail
<EduardoR> no pide ni sexo, ni edad, asi que no sirve para marketing
<EduardoR> jajaja
<javlop> me debo retirar, pero concretando: tarea principal: sitio web.
<EduardoR> 3) los grupos de ubuntu, se valorizan por tener miembros activos
<javlop>  Me creo un launchpad e ingreso en el grupo
<EduardoR> el principal es https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy
<EduardoR> me tengo queponer a linkear la wiki con los grupos de launchpad
<EduardoR> yo creo que el grupo de gráfica puede ser útil para tirar ideas, pero no se agregó nadie aún
<EduardoR> de hecho no encuentro el grupo....
<javlop> ya me cree la cuenta, investigo y me contacto en breve, ahora me debo ir
<javlop> saludos!
<EduardoR> estamos en contacto
#ubuntu-uy 2012-11-24
<ratman> nas
<magu42> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2012-11-25
<EduardoR> magu42, ratman, como andan?
<EduardoR> ando subiendo el videotutorial de Launchpad
<EduardoR> a la página de facebook, así Rubianes se pone contento...
<ratman> nas EduardoR
<ratman> lo baje
<magu42> como va EduardoR 
<EduardoR> todo bien
<EduardoR> el que envié por mail tenía un detalle como notó Daniel Mato
<EduardoR> fataba hacer un blur en uno de los mails de la letra chica
<EduardoR> ahora tendría que subirlo a G+
<EduardoR> no me permite subir a G+
<jonathan_> hola como estan?, alguien que me ayude con una dudita?
<EduardoR> diga nomás...
<jonathan_> pues que pude instalar ubuntu en mi pc de escritorio desde wine pero no lo puedo hacer desde mi usb booteable
<jonathan_> baje varias verciones de la iso (x32 y 64)
<jonathan_> por torrent y por la web
<jonathan_> use diferentes programas para hacer el usb y nada 
<jonathan_> ahora estos usb bootean normalmente en mi netbook
<jonathan_> creo debe ser la bios
<ratman> que equipo es
<ratman> mira si en la bios en laseccion de boot tienes la opcion de usb
<jonathan_> si eso lo se hacer, el equipo arranca con el usb, pero se congela en una pantalla con una barra baja parpadeante
<jonathan_> dejame ir a ver la caja y te paso el nombre de la placa
<jonathan_> asus p7h55-m
<ratman> um
<ratman> video ati
<ratman> por la placa es buen micro 
<ratman> creo 
<jonathan_> no tengo placas de vídeo, o te referís a otra cosa?
<ratman> ok
<jonathan_> es un i3
<ratman> si ts con el video de la placa es una intel
<jonathan_> si la onboard 
<ratman> una barra baja que parpadea
<jonathan_> si se estanca en eso, pero uso los mismos usb's en mi netbook y empieza a instalarse el 12.10 normalmente
<jonathan_> al principio pensé que era porque quería instalarle un sistema de 32 bit pero luego trate con imágenes de 64 y me da el mismo error, no quiero instalar x64 por la compatibilidad 
<ratman> sip los usb no parece que fueran 
<ratman> yo instalo siempre 64
<jonathan_> yo use el 64 con wine y me dio problemas con muchas aplicaciones 
<ratman> Linux ratman 3.5.0-18-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 19 10:26:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jonathan_> y hoy me pase todo el día obstinado con esto, me quería mudar definitivamente a ubuntu
<ratman> la opcion que le distes fue la de instalar o la de arrancar
<jonathan_> es que no me sale ninguna opción, la pc empieza a bootear desde el usb pero la instalación se queda en nada y me sale una eterna pantalla en negro con una barra baja parpadeante
<ratman> umm
<ratman> osea ni te sale el menu inicial
<jonathan_> por lo que pude investigar en la web a lo máximo que llegue fue a que algunas personas lo habían solucionado cambiando opciones del pci en la bios, pero no entiendo que tiene que ver
<jonathan_> claro ni eso.. pero descartemos que estén mal las imágenes o que estén mal hechos los usb's
<ratman> hay un tema con las bios del tipo UEFI, no se si este es el caso 
<ratman> no creo que sea el caso 
<jonathan_> cambie un monton de opciones que me parecían lógicas en la bios pero nada, igual me asegure de dejarlo como estaba
<ratman> si
<jonathan_> y que yo ya tenga ubuntu instalado en windows7 por medio de wine no tendrá que ver?
<ratman> noop
<ratman> estoy seguro que es alguna conf del bios 
<ratman> peor
<ratman> pero 
<ratman> no toy seguro, me a pasado que no arranque cuando carga el video 
<ratman> pero no desde el comienso 
<jonathan_> entonces lo que me embroma esta en la bios
<ratman> no puedo asegurar
<ratman> tengo que buscar mas info 
<jonathan_> ok, te agradezco mucho 
<ratman> mi mail es ratman26 de gmail
<ratman> mandame un recuerda memoria y veo si encuentro algo 
<jonathan_> ok te mando un mail vació y si llegas a encontrar algo ya me ubicas 
<ratman> oki
<jonathan_> bueno hasta luego, que andes bien
<ratman> idem
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, \o
<SergioMeneses> mira el ratman y viperhoot aqui tamien
<ratman> :)
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> ando haciando cosas :S
<PabloRubianes> :P
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jajaja a mi me toco este fds la navidad
<viperhoot> hola a todos !
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, PabloRubianes miren
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEntusiastas
<SergioMeneses> revisen la documentacion
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si me pudieras ayudar con una seccion de traduccion
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses, pero creo que todo eso ya está traducido en el ubuntu-manual
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, en serio?
<SergioMeneses> no creo
<SergioMeneses> si hasta ahora se tradujo lo de developers
<SergioMeneses> al menos en el team que ando trabajando no esta nada en el español
<PabloRubianes> vieron el video de eduardor?
<PabloRubianes> de launchpad?
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu-quality team
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si
<PabloRubianes> para registrarte?
<SergioMeneses> lo puso en FB
<SergioMeneses> :D
<PabloRubianes> es genial!
<SergioMeneses> excelente
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, este fds ha sido un caos
<SergioMeneses> pero ya mismo le hago difusión como es debido
<SergioMeneses> :D
<viperhoot> me suena que si, dejame confirmar
<PabloRubianes> si yo acabo de llegar a casa
<PabloRubianes> todo el fin de semana de obra
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, el espiritu de la navidad llego
<SergioMeneses> y me desperto a las 6am :S
<PabloRubianes> jjaja
<PabloRubianes> aca ni miras de que el espiritu llegue
<PabloRubianes> :P
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, pero me gusta como se ve la casa
<SergioMeneses> y pues la comida de la epoca
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses, http://ubuntuone.com/6VuUpI1qvkYHfM4OvI6sS1 , aunque es sólo el ubuntu-manual, pero varias cosas se podrían extraer de allí
<PabloRubianes> bueno en un rato vuelvo... saludos
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses, con lo de ubuntu entusiastas no me comprometo hasta dentro de 3 semanas, las semanas que vienen se me acaba el ciclo de la universidad y son las más complicadas
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, eso sera la plataforma para las charlas por hangouts
<SergioMeneses> la idea es centrar los esfuerzos hay
<SergioMeneses> :D
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, ahi...
<PabloRubianes> :P
<SergioMeneses> de hecho pensamos que el classroom en español sea como un subteam de entusiastas
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ty
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, lo que hagamos en uruguay en desarroyo
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, PabloRubianes podriamos revisar el manual de ubutnu si encontramos informacion en Español seria bueno hacer una recopilacion
<PabloRubianes> desarrollo y educacion lo vamos a subir ahi
<PabloRubianes> tambien
<viperhoot> cuenten conmigo, pero déjenme terminar eexámenesfinales ;)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, claro claro
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, PabloRubianes el otro sabado nos podemos reunir?
<SergioMeneses> o el domingo?
<SergioMeneses> o el viernes?
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses, domingo de preferencia
<PabloRubianes> el domingo a esta hora si
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses, puedes ir creando la estructura? y yo me encargo de traducir y convocar al equipo de traductores para ello
<PabloRubianes> de tarde tengo un compromiso
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, viperhoot a esta hora?
<SergioMeneses> les oparece?
<SergioMeneses> -o
<SergioMeneses> yo me encargo de contactar a los compañeros de mexico
<SergioMeneses> y a los de ni y ve
<SergioMeneses> creo que tambien se pueden unir
<viperhoot> por mi normal a esta hora ;)
<PabloRubianes> genial
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
 * SergioMeneses anota en su TODO personal
<viperhoot> brb
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, el video salio ya en la cuenta oficial de uco en twiter
<SergioMeneses> twitter
<SergioMeneses> :D
<PabloRubianes> genial
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, deberian pasarlo por el planet
<PabloRubianes> yo lo iba a poner luego
<SergioMeneses> no o hago yo porque es propiedad intelectual de uds
<PabloRubianes> ma;ana de tarde
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<SergioMeneses> :D
<PabloRubianes> asi tiene mas gente viendolo
<PabloRubianes> :P
<SergioMeneses> claro
<SergioMeneses> sobre todo para q vean lo q hacemos aqui
<SergioMeneses> :D
#ubuntu-uy 2013-11-18
<ubuntero_> buenasss... tengo una pregunta sobre la configuración que le doy a mi ubuntu 12.04, para bluetooth y configuración de brillo, cada vez que incio debo ajustar el brillo y apagar el bluetooth, alguien ha experimentado algo similar? saludos!
#ubuntu-uy 2013-11-19
<femian> Hola como están. Consulta, tengo una brother dcp-j140w y no puedo hacer funcionar el scanner en ubuntu 10.04, alguien sabe como resolverlo? Gracias
#ubuntu-uy 2013-11-20
<danielmato> Buenas noches, perdon la hora...
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, PabloRubianes CarlosNeyPastor saludos
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buenas!
<CarlosNeyPastor> Como anda, don Meneses?
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, como andas?
<PabloRubianes> ando buscando a bart
<danielmato> hola SergioMeneses !
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si?...
<SergioMeneses> hay le deje mensaje en gtalk pero anda como ausente
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, CarlosNeyPastor bien bien aqui peleando con un dns para un servidor de correos
<SergioMeneses> y uds?
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, le mande un mail, no me paso el DNS del servidor
<PabloRubianes> solo la IP
<danielmato> todo tranquilisimo
<PabloRubianes> y con eso no hago nada
<PabloRubianes> :S
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, lol
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, hay le envie la solicitud de la informacion... esperar a q responda =/
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, creo que no los sabia e iba a consultar...
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, otra cosa necesitamos en svg el logo de la universidad
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, veo... se pueden conseguir ;)
<SergioMeneses> tienen uds reunion ahorita?
<PabloRubianes> no
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, bien bien
<PabloRubianes> si hablas con bart decile del logo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, total!
 * SergioMeneses anda q se duerme
<PabloRubianes> asi no tengo problemas en ponerlos en la web
<PabloRubianes> aca son las 00:37
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si claro! es mas sino lo llamo mañana mismo ;)
<PabloRubianes> ok
<PabloRubianes> CONSEGUIME ESE DNS :PPP
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, cuenta con ello!
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, genial
<PabloRubianes> me voy a domir
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, buena noche!
<SergioMeneses> que descanse
<SergioMeneses> http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/aqui-esta-el-por-que-the-walking-dead-no-tiene-n
<danielmato> ciao pablo
#ubuntu-uy 2013-11-21
<Ignacio> Te vi partir en dos la lanza (8)
<Ignacio> Buenas :)
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas 
#ubuntu-uy 2013-11-22
<Ignacio> Qué música escucho cuando estoy aburrido? (Pregunta mental)
<Ignacio> bueno voy a comer (:
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
 * Ignacio está escuchando We Are The World
 * CarlosNeyPastor recomienda a Ignacio que escuche (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrFvNphZ5BQ)
<Ignacio> Somos el mundo, que sepan que importante son (8)
<Ignacio> Jaja, saltar de algo del mundo a AC/DC #Besito, Chau. 
<Ignacio> Jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> ACDC es vida
<Ignacio> Jaja
<Ignacio> Aguante Queen lml
<danielmato> buenas!
 * Ignacio go to bed
<ratman> nas
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, saludos!
<SergioMeneses> quedo muy bueno el sitio de la ubucon... se ve super
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, si por suerte pudimos sacarlo adelante
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, bien bien
<SergioMeneses> como va todo PabloRubianes ?
<PabloRubianes> bien
#ubuntu-uy 2013-11-23
<ratman> holas magu
<magu42> como va ratman 
<ratman> aqui 
<ratman> llevandolo 
<magu42> :-)
<magu42> no te dejó poner la ñ  dmurana 
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> nas ratman 
<magu42> me jui
<ratman> ta luego 
<ratman> descanse
<magu42> vie nov 22 23:16:34 UYST 2013
<magu42> nas
<ratman> nas
<CarlosNeyPastor1> PabloRubianes, 
<CarlosNeyPastor1> como estas?
<CarlosNeyPastor1> tenes un segundo?
<danielmato> buenas
<ratman> holas
<CarlosNeyPastor_> PabloRubianes estas?
<ratman> nas CarlosNeyPastor_ 
<CarlosNeyPastor_> com oandas?
<CarlosNeyPastor_> yo peleando con un znc
<ratman> con que
#ubuntu-uy 2013-11-24
<CarlosNeyPastor_> #trekweb
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman estas=
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<ratman> si
<CarlosNeyPastor> viste el mail de Daniel?
<ratman> cual de todos
<ratman> el que me habla a mi como si la posision fuera solo mia
* CarlosNeyPastor changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam --  -- Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN
#ubuntu-uy 2014-11-18
<magu42> lun nov 17 23:18:19 UYST 2014
#ubuntu-uy 2014-11-19
<magu42> mar nov 18 23:09:56 UYST 2014
#ubuntu-uy 2014-11-21
<sombra> buenas
<sombra> algun evento este finde año?
<ratmandrid> Buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2014-11-22
<magu42> vie nov 21 23:13:47 UYST 2014
#ubuntu-uy 2015-11-19
 * magu42 .
#ubuntu-uy 2015-11-21
<magu42> como andas naudy ?
<naudy> buenas noches
<magu42> :-)
<naudy> saludos amigo, todo tranqui por el momento
<naudy> y por alla 
<magu42> todo tranquilo
<magu42> estás en casa o andas por algun otro lugar?  :-)
<magu42> eres muy paseandero tu
<naudy> aqui en casita en VE
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> bien de bien
<naudy> excelente
<naudy> magu42,  por momento esperando la Re-Verification de team VE 
<naudy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<viki> Title: LoCoCouncil/Agenda - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<naudy> para el martes 24
<magu42> nosotros tenemos para un año más creo
<magu42> el que sabe de eso es pablo
<naudy> magu42, nosotros por ciertos problemas q no vienen al caso decir , hemos tenido poca participacion de dos años para aca no ha sido facil pero alli segumos para adelante 
<magu42> yo mantengo la wiki al dia , pero es él que nos avisa de las fechas jejeje
<naudy> esa la idea y la actitud :-)
<magu42> éste año ha sido bastante tranquilo aqui también 
<magu42> el sabado nos reunimos y hablabamos de justamente de ésto
<naudy> veremos como evolucionan las cosas para el 2016
<magu42> el de no va*
<naudy> nosotros como tal tenemos dar cambiar y hacer varios ajustes en varias cosas 
<magu42> ratman tenia ganas de hacer nuevamente la ubucon aqui
<magu42> lo miaramos un poco raro
<naudy> por lo menos yo estoy apoyando con la cuenta de twitter @ubuntu_ve
<magu42> o sea más raro que de costumbre jaja
<naudy> jajajaja miraron feo al pobre #ratman 
<naudy> jajajaja
<magu42> los LoCo teams están todos quietos , por lo que estuve viendo 
<magu42> ratman +1
<naudy> en realidad nosotros quisieramos hacerlo aqui pero muchos problema politicos fuerte y la verdad evaluamos bien y es complicada cosas
<magu42> está complicado Ve ahora mismo :-(
<naudy> si desde hace dos años para aca , esta sumamente fuerte 
<naudy>   por alli vi esto : " Sigue la polémica con la propiedad intelectual de Ubuntu  https://t.co/AqnzhhKO8B
<magu42> ese es todo un tema ,  "propiedad intelectual"  
<naudy> si es mucha tela q cortar por decirlo asi 
<naudy> es un tema muy extendido 
<magu42> naudy⟿ alli son 21:34 ?
<naudy> asi es la 9:34pm
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> ac
<magu42> acá 23.07
<naudy> casi la media noche es alla 
<magu42> hora de que éste viejito se bañe y se valla a la camita
<naudy> jajajaja
<magu42> vaya*
<naudy> a descansar ya mucha tecnologia por hoy
<naudy> jajajaja
<magu42> D+
<naudy> saludos magu42  y excelente fin de semana 
<magu42> nos leemos naudy , un gusto volver a saber de ti
<naudy> asi es estare por aca nuevamente 
<magu42> D+
<naudy> saludos a todos los demas compañeros por alla 
<naudy> :-)
<magu42> les mando tus saludos
<magu42> nas
<barbanegra> naudy: que dice?
<barbanegra> naudy: #birras
<naudy> barbanegra, que tal como anda todo
<naudy> las birras estan en stop por el momento 
<naudy> algo de gripe y bueno espero estran bien pronto 
<barbanegra> no no
<barbanegra> /join #birras
<barbanegra> naudy: tantisimo tiempo
<naudy> si amigo tenia un buen tiempo si usar irc 
<naudy> mucha gente se fue al telegram osea se volvieron terroristas muchos
<naudy> jajajaja
<naudy> ajajaja
<naudy> esos de CNN son uon locos
<naudy> jajajaa
<barbanegra> naudy: pv
<naudy> ok
